# First time growing in 10 years, tell me what you think of my setup



## berkman858 (Mar 17, 2012)

REPOSTED DUE TO DATABASE ERROR:

Hello RIU,

I haven't attempted to grow anything for about 10 years and this is the first time I am working with deep water culture. My setup is:



5 x 5 Secret Jardin grow tent 
1000 watt lamp with digital balllast 
Vented reflector 
6" Max-Fan ventilation fan 
Wall mount circulation fan 
4 bucket HumCo hydroponic system 
1/10 HP water chiller (water temperature is @ 68 degrees) 
Thermometer/Hygrometer (air temperature is @ 78-80 degrees with light on, Relative Humidity is @ 30-45%) 

I still need to pickup a carbon filter but I think I have pretty much everything else covered. I am using House and Garden's AquaFlakes A & B nutrient solution. I appreciate any feedback since I haven't done this for a while and wasn't all that successful back then anyway.


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 18, 2012)

very nice set up mate i hope it brings you loads of green fun


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> very nice set up mate i hope it brings you loads of green fun


Thx, I subscribed to your SCROG thread. I am interested to see how that turns out because I have been thinking of multiple ideas for a adding a screen to my tent. I think I may do a test on just one plant to see how it goes and to see the difference side by side to plants not being SCROG'd. One of the 4 plants in my setup was added a week before the other 3 so I think that is the candidate for SCROG. Good luck bro!


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 18, 2012)

No need to scrog with your setup, looks like you have ample room and light for four plants (monsters!), I concur the setup is quite nice!


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 18, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> No need to scrog with your setup, looks like you have ample room and light for four plants (monsters!), I concur the setup is quite nice!


What about SCROGing to get more bushiness out of the plants? I have plenty of vertical space for growth but I also have LOTS of lateral space that can be used. It is nice to be able to get into all parts of the tent when I need to do work but I think I may be happier if I couldn't get in because all the room was taken by a giant hedge of pot. I envision a green block of pot leaves and buds using pretty much all free space in the tent.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2012)

looks very nice n tidy  

happy growing


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 24, 2012)

UPDATE

I have had some issues with over fertilizing my little girls. I now have them sitting in some fresh, PH'd water with some flush and H2O2. The good thing is that they aren't dead and they do seem to be doing better now that they are not getting any additional nutes.

Here are some pics of one of my girls after I FIM'd it and trimmed the dead crispy parts of the leaves:




Here are the same plant's roots 3 days ago and today:




Wish me luck, I am getting really OCD about this shit and its kind of taking over my life. Not that I am complaining, I just want to make sure all of this effort doesn't go to waste. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Mar 25, 2012)

It looks good, a very clean setup.

5x5 with 1000w HID is a little low on light. If I were trying to light a 5x5 I would aim for at least 1500 watts. You could double your wattage if you have the budget and think the ventilation can handle the extra heat.

As for H&G I don't like the idea of having only one nutrient for both veg and flower, you may run into nitrogen overdose problems during flower. I would have on hand some micro nutrient complete high PK nutrients(CNS17 Ripe is 1-5-4 for example though maybe not the best choice for hydro). 

Always good to have Epsom salt on hand as well as cannabis can use quite a bit more magnesium than many nutrient lines will provide. 


Try not to let your grow take over your life lol, same thing happened to me. It's springtime now, don't miss that.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> It looks good, a very clean setup.
> 
> 5x5 with 1000w HID is a little low on light. If I were trying to light a 5x5 I would aim for at least 1500 watts. You could double your wattage if you have the budget and think the ventilation can handle the extra heat.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are the first person to tell me that I was under wattage. Either way I am pushing the limit of what I can run in my garage due to electrical constraints. I am running everything off of one 20 AMP breaker and I don't want to run extension cords from other breakers.

I am with you on feeling a little weird about using the same nutes for veg and flower but I am doing so much new stuff right now so I don't want an overly complicated feeding schedule for a couple reasons. The H & G line is really pricey but from what I read is worth it. I also already burned my plants with just the two part nutrients so imagine what I would have done if I had added all of the other 7 or 8 recommended additives? I am definitely planning on switching to the complete H & G line AND adding CO2 for the next grow but I would like to get one successful grow under my belt first. I haven't had all that much luck in the past.

I am still enjoying life but this is always on my mind and I think it will be until I get really good at it and its second nature. I am still having fun with this so it is a positive thing.


----------



## Phatman (Mar 25, 2012)

Im thinking of doing a scrog.. be nice to see a side by side if you decide to do it
Well now you have all the gear.. hopefully you get the idea.. lol

I would just use the one light for now personally just to make sure you can keep temps right but thats just my opinion

Looks good ill check back


----------



## 1337hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

To help quell your fears that you may be undersizing your lights... whats your humidity at ? The more humid the are you might need a little extra light, but at 25 sq. ft your at 40 watts per sq. ft which isn't bad by any means. 50 watts per sq. ft is optimal with anything over 75 being too much light... risking bleaching the tops of your plants. Don't over think it too much it sounds like you have it fairly well dialed. 

As far as a scrog it really depends on how many plants and how long you want to veg... Less plants longer veg times = same yields as more plants less veg time assuming you can fill the canopy. It also depends on strains, some are great for scrogging (stretchy plants with tons of nodes that love to be bent) while other squatter single cola plants should not be scrogged in my opinion.

I have run scrog, supercrop and untouched at all the same yield / sq ft, with the main limiting factor being how much space the roots had to grow..

Good luck.


----------



## 1337hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

Btw I don't grow hydro anymore... but theres some sort of trick to knowing if you are over fertilizing....

if your EC is going up and your ph is dropping you have over fertilized
if the opposite is happening you could use some more ferts
if the EC is staying constant with a slow ph increase over time you are on the right track to feeding your strain. 

Don't worry too much about the h202 with your chiller, unless your getting brown roots or the such.. though it's not a bad thing to use either way. 

good luck sir


----------



## cues (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice setup. RH is a little low for veg.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

1337hacker said:


> To help quell your fears that you may be undersizing your lights... whats your humidity at ? The more humid the are you might need a little extra light, but at 25 sq. ft your at 40 watts per sq. ft which isn't bad by any means. 50 watts per sq. ft is optimal with anything over 75 being too much light... risking bleaching the tops of your plants. Don't over think it too much it sounds like you have it fairly well dialed.
> 
> As far as a scrog it really depends on how many plants and how long you want to veg... Less plants longer veg times = same yields as more plants less veg time assuming you can fill the canopy. It also depends on strains, some are great for scrogging (stretchy plants with tons of nodes that love to be bent) while other squatter single cola plants should not be scrogged in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Good info, thank you. My humidity stays between 35-45%, should I be looking into a humidifier? I heard that although my humidity may be a little low for veg, it should be perfect for bloom.

Also, my tent is 5x5 but my hydro setup takes up about 4x4 of space so if I were to do the math with those numbers my coverage should be around 62.5 watts per sq. foot. That should be pretty good, right?


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

cues said:


> Nice setup. RH is a little low for veg.


What kind of problems could I have with such low humidity for veg? Just curious so I can keep an eye out.


----------



## 1337hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

I find running that low of humidity in veg is ok with some strains. Other strains really do prefer a higher veg humidity. (Wonder if it's a equatorial sativa vs. high country indica trait)

For instance, I have a Chocolope that leans heavily on cannalope haze and the growth rate with a higher humidity is quite noticable.

Generally when your humidity goes much below 35 % , you will get the plants stomata closing, which inhibits the co2 uptake and proper plant metabolism (photosynthesis).

At the end of flower it's not bad to drop your humidity to 35 % or lower to increase resin production, but I'd only do that the last couple weeks (many environments in nature get dry as winter approaches)


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

1337hacker said:


> I find running that low of humidity in veg is ok with some strains. Other strains really do prefer a higher veg humidity. (Wonder if it's a equatorial sativa vs. high country indica trait)
> 
> For instance, I have a Chocolope that leans heavily on cannalope haze and the growth rate with a higher humidity is quite noticable.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I am going to look into getting a humidifier.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 25, 2012)

Low humidity in veg can be combated by watering them more often. They'll sweat more losing the water, which is why low humidity = bad. Or, just leave a 5 gallon bucket of water in the tent and that'll help humidify the air. It should be more than enough for your size tent.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Low humidity in veg can be combated by watering them more often. They'll sweat more losing the water, which is why low humidity = bad. Or, just leave a 5 gallon bucket of water in the tent and that'll help humidify the air. It should be more than enough for your size tent.


I can't water them anymore than 100% of the time. They are in an undercurrent DWC system so they are in water all the time. As for the open bucket of water, I will trip and knock it over. I am too clumsy.


----------



## 1337hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

Yah when you run an open system it is hard to maintain the humidity.. humidifier might be required.


----------



## dynamitejack (Mar 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Wow, you are the first person to tell me that I was under wattage. Either way I am pushing the limit of what I can run in my garage due to electrical constraints. I am running everything off of one 20 AMP breaker and I don't want to run extension cords from other breakers.
> 
> I am with you on feeling a little weird about using the same nutes for veg and flower but I am doing so much new stuff right now so I don't want an overly complicated feeding schedule for a couple reasons. The H & G line is really pricey but from what I read is worth it. I also already burned my plants with just the two part nutrients so imagine what I would have done if I had added all of the other 7 or 8 recommended additives? I am definitely planning on switching to the complete H & G line AND adding CO2 for the next grow but I would like to get one successful grow under my belt first. I haven't had all that much luck in the past.



I've used H&G before and you HAVE to cut the recommended A/B strength in half! That's what gives you the ppm in your solution. Aqua Flakes A/B are "FOOD", the additives are "vitamins" most of the additives can be used at full strength (Shooting Powder is NOT one of those additives!). Get a PPM/EC/TDS meter, if you don't have one, and use that to measure your nutrients not the feed chart!

Your set up is real nice, are you using reverse osmosis H2O?


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

dynamitejack said:


> I've used H&G before and you HAVE to cut the recommended A/B strength in half! That's what gives you the ppm in your solution. Aqua Flakes A/B are "FOOD", the additives are "vitamins" most of the additives can be used at full strength (Shooting Powder is NOT one of those additives!). Get a PPM/EC/TDS meter, if you don't have one, and use that to measure your nutrients not the feed chart!
> 
> Your set up is real nice, are you using reverse osmosis H2O?


I am glad you agree with me, I just changed out my water today for R/O water (PH @ 6.2 / PPM @ 0) and added the nutes back at 50% strength. I have a BlueLab PH and PPM meters and I am very happy to be using R/O water now because my tap water PPM is at 340. 

I may just be kidding myself but I think my girls are already looking better. The H & G stuff seems to be real strong from what I have read and I definitely overdid it last week. I am just using A & B plus Drip Clean this run but next run I am going with the full line of additives and I will heed your advice and use the shooting powder at half strength.

BTW - do you remember what PPM range you used from veg to bloom on the Aqua Flakes nutes?

Thanks!


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

UPDATED PICS:

Here are some pics after I cleaned up the wiring and plumbing a bit. The bigger plant has been in the tent for a week longer than the other three.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 26, 2012)

cues said:


> Nice setup. RH is a little low for veg.


What RH should I be aiming for in veg and in bloom? I am about to go buy a humidifier. Thx.


----------



## dynamitejack (Mar 26, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am glad you agree with me, I just changed out my water today for R/O water (PH @ 6.2 / PPM @ 0) and added the nutes back at 50% strength. I have a BlueLab PH and PPM meters and I am very happy to be using R/O water now because my tap water PPM is at 340.
> 
> I may just be kidding myself but I think my girls are already looking better. The H & G stuff seems to be real strong from what I have read and I definitely overdid it last week. I am just using A & B plus Drip Clean this run but next run I am going with the full line of additives and I will heed your advice and use the shooting powder at half strength.
> 
> ...



RO water is a must for hydro, especially when using H&G. In veg I kept it around 500-800, bloom 900-1200ish. Let you meters tell you what the plant needs as far as nutrients. If the ph goes down and ppm go up = too high ppm. If ph goes up and ppm goes down = add more nutrients. If the pH rises and ppm stays the same your plants are happy, don't be afraid of pH swings just keep them between 5.5 and 6.5.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 26, 2012)

dynamitejack said:


> RO water is a must for hydro, especially when using H&G. In veg I kept it around 500-800, bloom 900-1200ish. Let you meters tell you what the plant needs as far as nutrients. If the ph goes down and ppm go up = too high ppm. If ph goes up and ppm goes down = add more nutrients. If the pH rises and ppm stays the same your plants are happy, don't be afraid of pH swings just keep them between 5.5 and 6.5.


Great info, that's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just installed a small humidifier. It bumped the RH from 36% to 44% in 30 minutes. Hopefully it is powerful enough to keep the tent around 55-60%. Does that sound like a good RH range?


----------



## atrumblood (Mar 26, 2012)

berkman858, 

Pretty sweet setup you have there.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 26, 2012)

atrumblood said:


> berkman858,
> 
> Pretty sweet setup you have there.


Thanks atrumblood! I have put a lot of time, money, and effort into this venture. I failed miserably before and am committed to succeed gloriously this time. I have more ideas to implement but for this grow I am pretty much set. 

I just setup a two pump system to empty my reservoir first to the landing at the base of the stairs, and then up to the second floor bathroom which is 10 feet of lift and 15 feet of horizontal travel. I had to go back and buy a stronger pump, this shit is pretty big but it works nice. No more carrying water up the stairs!


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 26, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Wow, you are the first person to tell me that I was under wattage. Either way I am pushing the limit of what I can run in my garage due to electrical constraints. I am running everything off of one 20 AMP breaker and I don't want to run extension cords from other breakers.
> 
> I am with you on feeling a little weird about using the same nutes for veg and flower but I am doing so much new stuff right now so I don't want an overly complicated feeding schedule for a couple reasons. The H & G line is really pricey but from what I read is worth it. I also already burned my plants with just the two part nutrients so imagine what I would have done if I had added all of the other 7 or 8 recommended additives? I am definitely planning on switching to the complete H & G line AND adding CO2 for the next grow but I would like to get one successful grow under my belt first. I haven't had all that much luck in the past.
> 
> I am still enjoying life but this is always on my mind and I think it will be until I get really good at it and its second nature. I am still having fun with this so it is a positive thing.


ur wattage is perfect but for the space ur trying to light. ur hood is whats slackin. a 5x5 with a 1000 should have an xxl hood in it. relatively cheap and it will light ur grow space a shit ton better and help with ur light footprint. the hood u have now will suffice until they get larger then u will have to widen ur light footprint the hood u have now is perfect for a 4x4 space or 16 square ft. an xl hood will light up to a 6x6 foot space. altho with a 6x6 id just go with 2 600s. a 1000 will give u some pretty beasty plants. kinda expensive to veg under but overall a very nice setup. rep.+


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ur wattage is perfect but for the space ur trying to light. ur hood is whats slackin. a 5x5 with a 1000 should have an xxl hood in it. relatively cheap and it will light ur grow space a shit ton better and help with ur light footprint.


Thanks wheels! I will look into a bigger reflector hood for future grows.


----------



## cues (Mar 29, 2012)

55-60% is good. Don't go too high in veg as the carbon filter becomes less effective. At 85% it stops workin altogether. As someone said, drop it down late in flower.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 31, 2012)

cues said:


> 55-60% is good. Don't go too high in veg as the carbon filter becomes less effective. At 85% it stops workin altogether. As someone said, drop it down late in flower.


Thanks, good info on the effectiveness of carbon filters with high humidity.


----------



## cues (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool, do your research and it will. It's not rocket science but you need the basics right. I am just finishing off a new tiny grow room and just about squeezed my old carbon filter in there. Doh! Then I realised, why? I am growing tomatoes, Basil and cucumbers! Seriously! Old habits die hard I guess. I gave up smoking a couple of years back but still enjoy the hobby. Still though, we have had problems with damp in the past in that room so I'm going to leave it there with the thought that it may keep the rH down


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 1, 2012)

cues said:


> Cool, do your research and it will. It's not rocket science but you need the basics right. I am just finishing off a new tiny grow room and just about squeezed my old carbon filter in there. Doh! Then I realised, why? I am growing tomatoes, Basil and cucumbers! Seriously! Old habits die hard I guess. I gave up smoking a couple of years back but still enjoy the hobby. Still though, we have had problems with damp in the past in that room so I'm going to leave it there with the thought that it may keep the rH down


That's funny man. You setup a carbon filter for your TOMATOES!!! Yeah I guess old habits are hard to kick. At least you have your process down. Sounds like you have some grows under your belt.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some updated pics, just starting week 3 of veg:


----------



## cues (Apr 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's funny man. You setup a carbon filter for your TOMATOES!!! Yeah I guess old habits are hard to kick. At least you have your process down. Sounds like you have some grows under your belt.


Yeah mate, a few! Worst thing is I would love the smell of basil in my bedroom! Best bit so far is when my landlord had to decorate (part of the tenancy) and he found my seedling cupboard. He went right into one about how he had found other tenants growing weed! I owned up and told him I used to (before I moved in) but not my thing any more!


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Apr 1, 2012)

I love looking at people grow set up, every one is different. I like your nice clean set up!


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 1, 2012)

Toolegit2quit said:


> I love looking at people grow set up, every one is different. I like your nice clean set up!


Thanks bro, I try to keep it clean. It makes working in there a lot easier. I don't want to trip and bring down my light, and I would probably do that, I am clumsy.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice!!! U got the 1000 watts , the tent , fans & all .. I'm envious! Lol, I was actually thinking about going to a tent myself.. But idk how u guys keep em cool. It seems like even after venting, it would still be hard to keep the tent under 78 degrees for 6 months out of the year and I live in the north.. But still thinking about it, maybe just 4 veg & I'll put some t5s in there so it won't get so hot.. But what strains are u growing??


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Nice!!! U got the 1000 watts , the tent , fans & all .. I'm envious! Lol, I was actually thinking about going to a tent myself.. But idk how u guys keep em cool. It seems like even after venting, it would still be hard to keep the tent under 78 degrees for 6 months out of the year and I live in the north.. But still thinking about it, maybe just 4 veg & I'll put some t5s in there so it won't get so hot.. But what strains are u growing??


Keeping a 1000 watt light cool is a whole new venture for me so I was very surprised when I setup my tent (without the water chiller) and saw my water temperature rise to 83 degrees overnight! I was very displeased at this and immediately went out the next morning and bought a water chiller and this does wonders keeping my water temps at a chill 66 degrees.

My tent runs ~75-83 degrees with light on and ~65-70 degrees with the light off. I was thinking of setting up a makeshift air cooler made out of an oil transmission cooler running cold water from my water chiller and a small fan... stand by for a separate thread on that.

This grow is all Pineapple Kush, one plant is a week ahead of the others but they are all from the same mom.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some updated pics:


----------



## cresiendoLaYerba (Apr 3, 2012)

i have something similar to this i will post up pics later


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 3, 2012)

cresiendoLaYerba said:


> i have something similar to this i will post up pics later


Let's see some pics.....


----------



## AshvilleReef (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice and clean - love the tent hope we can see some progress shots of the girls as they grow


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 3, 2012)

AshvilleReef said:


> Very nice and clean - love the tent hope we can see some progress shots of the girls as they grow


Thanks! Here are some pics from today:



P.S. - The bigger one is about a week older and has been FIM'd so it's getting bushy as hell.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 6, 2012)

Updated pics from last night


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

So I have been losing the battle against some type of algae in my system and H2O2 wasn't doing enough. I just went and picked up some H&G Roots Excelurator and Multi Zen, and some Orca to add some good bacteria and [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]mycorrhiza. I hope this helps kill that shit because there are some tan spots on my roots and it's making me nervous. The Roots Excelurator should help repair the roots and act as a shield against any new shit.

Anyone had experience with Orca?
[/FONT]


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2012)

83 is too hot imo. Get a bigger fan.,seal the hood with tape, add an intake or exhaust. Without co2 I wouldnt go above 80


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> 83 is too hot imo. Get a bigger fan.,seal the hood with tape, add an intake or exhaust. Without co2 I wouldnt go above 80


Yeah I have been worrying about that but I was hoping 83 was not going to be too hot since the water is at 66 degrees. I thought that might help alleviate any heat stress. I also have a good breeze blowing on the plants so their temp should be a little lower than the actual air temp, I am hoping. CO2 is a def for next grow, but I just don't have the money for it until harvest. Do you think 3 degrees will cause a lot of harm?

P.S. - I replaced my ghetto bug screen (pantyhose) for an actual bug screen and that opened up the air flow a great deal and because of this extra airflow I had to add a 3rd passive air intake so I am hoping this will keep the temp down a free degrees, maybe around 81. I will monitor and report back with results.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

Air temp is at 80.2 degrees after changing to a proper bug screen and installing 3rd passive air intake.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So I have been losing the battle against some type of algae in my system and H2O2 wasn't doing enough. I just went and picked up some H&G Roots Excelurator and Multi Zen, and some Orca to add some good bacteria and mycorrhiza. I hope this helps kill that shit because there are some tan spots on my roots and it's making me nervous. The Roots Excelurator should help repair the roots and act as a shield against any new shit.
> 
> Anyone had experience with Orca?


the algae thrives on h2o2. u need that bomb beneficial bacteria. take a few buckets of just plan phd tap water with a bit of h2o2 in it and dip them in it until the are as clean as possible. clean out the buckets thoroughly and add fresh water and the orca u got. it will help. but make sure u wait a day to add the orca if ur using tap water becuz the chlorine in tap water will kill it all. let it go a day with pumps going so the chlorine evaporates first. shouldn't take more than 24 hours. also make sure u clean ur system about once a week or when u do nutrient changes. having a few extra 5 gallon buckets is nice cuz u can fill them with water and just let the plants sit in them until ur done cleaning everything. that way u can really scrub the system good. algie if caught early can be easily treated but if u let it get too bad it can turn into the dreaded black slime and it can happen almost overnight with the right environment. black slime eats algie and algae thrives on h2o2 and h2o2 is the only thing that i know of that will really kill black slime. its a vicious circle. black slime and algae cause root rot over time so keep a close eye on it. also if u can look at a nice tea from a hydro store in ur area. the teas r gonna be a savior for ur buckets and r also a great preventative measure like ur orca. i use it on my bubble cloners every time i take cuttings. hopefully i didnt leave anything out.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

Love the setup!! Like a doctors office. Clean room = clean herbs. Looking forward to seeing your results. Subd


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> the algae thrives on h2o2. u need that bomb beneficial bacteria. take a few buckets of just plan phd tap water with a bit of h2o2 in it and dip them in it until the are as clean as possible. clean out the buckets thoroughly and add fresh water and the orca u got. it will help. but make sure u wait a day to add the orca if ur using tap water becuz the chlorine in tap water will kill it all. let it go a day with pumps going so the chlorine evaporates first. shouldn't take more than 24 hours. also make sure u clean ur system about once a week or when u do nutrient changes. having a few extra 5 gallon buckets is nice cuz u can fill them with water and just let the plants sit in them until ur done cleaning everything. that way u can really scrub the system good. algie if caught early can be easily treated but if u let it get too bad it can turn into the dreaded black slime and it can happen almost overnight with the right environment. black slime eats algie and algae thrives on h2o2 and h2o2 is the only thing that i know of that will really kill black slime. its a vicious circle. black slime and algae cause root rot over time so keep a close eye on it. also if u can look at a nice tea from a hydro store in ur area. the teas r gonna be a savior for ur buckets and r also a great preventative measure like ur orca. i use it on my bubble cloners every time i take cuttings. hopefully i didnt leave anything out.


Thanks for the info! I use R/O water so no worries about chlorine. I always scrub my buckets every week to make sure they are clean. No more H2O2!!!! Only good bacteria and that my$^$%^% stuff that I can't spell. Do you think teas are better than Orca? I have heard a lot of good things about teas and will probably try them out, but I want to hear more opinions first.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Love the setup!! Like a doctors office. Clean room = clean herbs. Looking forward to seeing your results. Subd


Thanks dude! I really strive to keep everything pristine and sparkling, just like I want my buds to be.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2012)

how many cfms is ur exhaust fan thats hooked up to the hood? should be at least a 400cfm fan for a 1000 watt bulb. also if u have a filter hooked up to it or r planning a filter for the smell of flowering u may want to look at an 8 inch fan cuz the filter will drop ur airflow a ton and raise the heat. also do u have an actual intake fan? if u got a nice 4 or a cheaper like 200 cfm 6 inch fan as an intake it will greatly drop ur temps in the tent. the more airflow u have going thru the intake and exhaust the cooler ur tent will be and the happier ur plants will be.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks for the info! I use R/O water so no worries about chlorine. I always scrub my buckets every week to make sure they are clean. No more H2O2!!!! Only good bacteria and that my$^$%^% stuff that I can't spell. Do you think teas are better than Orca? I have heard a lot of good things about teas and will probably try them out, but I want to hear more opinions first.



the teas r a life saver. they really do make ur root systems look fabulous and the bacteria in the tea keeps u from having to watch for the dreaded algae and slime as much. also dont need to add as much orca and stuff.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> how many cfms is ur exhaust fan thats hooked up to the hood? should be at least a 400cfm fan for a 1000 watt bulb. also if u have a filter hooked up to it or r planning a filter for the smell of flowering u may want to look at an 8 inch fan cuz the filter will drop ur airflow a ton and raise the heat. also do u have an actual intake fan? if u got a nice 4 or a cheaper like 200 cfm 6 inch fan as an intake it will greatly drop ur temps in the tent. the more airflow u have going thru the intake and exhaust the cooler ur tent will be and the happier ur plants will be.


I looked up the 6" Max-Fan specs and it is 340 CFM so I guess I am a little under powered. The guy at the hydro store may have underestimated my needs. I was planning on getting a smaller fan for intake so I can avoid so many passive intakes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I looked up the 6" Max-Fan specs and it is 340 CFM so I guess I am a little under powered. The guy at the hydro store may have underestimated my needs. I was planning on getting a smaller fan for intake so I can avoid so many passive intakes. Thanks for the info!


get a bad ass 8 inch exhaust fan and use the other 6 inch as an intake. u will never have to worry about heat issues again as long as ur room isnt 200 degrees. lol. ebay has a power controller for them for about 25 bucks which is nice so u can slow them to what u need and helps save power in the long run. i can guarentee if u did it would drop ur temps drastically. plus craigslist has a few nice 8 inch fans in our area for way cheaper than new. plus the fans last like ten years so thats one thing i never worry about breaking or taking a crap on me when buying used.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> get a bad ass 8 inch exhaust fan and use the other 6 inch as an intake. u will never have to worry about heat issues again as long as ur room isnt 200 degrees. lol. ebay has a power controller for them for about 25 bucks which is nice so u can slow them to what u need and helps save power in the long run.


Great info! Rep'd. Thanks buddy.

EDIT: can't give you any more love right now until I give others REPs so.......


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Great info! Rep'd. Thanks buddy.
> 
> EDIT: can't give you any more love right now until I give others REPs so.......


lol. yeah it happens. a few plus rep threads out there i use to pass the rep around. kinda butthurt that they got rid of the like button. but the like buton was being abused and the rep button ignored so the 86'ed it.


also i edited the top post. so u might want to look at it again.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I saw the edit, I am going to start looking into getting an 8 inch fan. Thanks, more stuff to buy!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah I saw the edit, I am going to start looking into getting an 8 inch fan. Thanks, more stuff to buy!


yeah i know it sucks. but the hydro guy should have known about ur space size and the wattage u r using. he should have known u would have needed more than a 340cfm to keep it cool but sometime we overlook stuff. it will be worth every penny tho when ur not worrying about heat. also if u plan on using co2 in the future u may want to just look at a portable ac unit. or just try to get one now. then u wont have to worry about buying a bigger fan and ur tent will always be at a good temp. cuz u wont be able to run so much air thru it to cool it with co2 in the tent.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 8, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah i know it sucks. but the hydro guy should have known about ur space size and the wattage u r using. he should have known u would have needed more than a 340cfm to keep it cool but sometime we overlook stuff. it will be worth every penny tho when ur not worrying about heat. also if u plan on using co2 in the future u may want to just look at a portable ac unit. or just try to get one now. then u wont have to worry about buying a bigger fan and ur tent will always be at a good temp. cuz u wont be able to run so much air thru it to cool it with co2 in the tent.


I thought that when I use CO2 the higher temp will actually be welcome and will make the plants grow faster.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2012)

possibly. never used co2 in all honesty. get super dank bud without it so never even bothered. ur temps will skyrocket to hurtful levels without an ac cooling it still. u wont be able to have enough passive airflow to keep it within decent temps while u r running co2 without an ac especially since ur having temp problems now already. if u turn the fan off it gets like a hundred degrees in the tent right? cuz i went thru the same issues when i started in the spot im in now. lol. heat fucked my first harvest. second one went better cuz i fixed the heat issue the same way im im telling u how to. the more airflow the cooler ur tent will be.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 8, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> possibly. never used co2 in all honesty. get super dank bud without it so never even bothered. ur temps will skyrocket to hurtful levels without an ac cooling it still. u wont be able to have enough passive airflow to keep it within decent temps while u r running co2 without an ac especially since ur having temp problems now already. if u turn the fan off it gets like a hundred degrees in the tent right? cuz i went thru the same issues when i started in the spot im in now. lol. heat fucked my first harvest. second one went better cuz i fixed the heat issue the same way im im telling u how to. the more airflow the cooler ur tent will be.


If I turn the fan off the tent will catch on fire! 

The 1000 watt madness is new to me so I was a little ill prepared but am quickly reevaluating the situation. My current temps are not out of control but my real limiting factor here is the power supply to my garage, no 220! I only have (1) 20 amp circuit powering everything and I am pushing about 15-16 amps right now so I am right at the limit. I have an idea to make a transmission oil cooler and a fan into a makeshift A/C that will be powered by my water chiller and that way I am only adding a small fan to the mix and I know I can do that because I just removed a small humidifier that I had in there for veg. What is the max temp that you would recommend for flowering without CO2?

I may be making my makeshift A/C tomorrow, depending on your answer.....


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> If I turn the fan off the tent will catch on fire!
> 
> The 1000 watt madness is new to me so I was a little ill prepared but am quickly reevaluating the situation. My current temps are not out of control but my real limiting factor here is the power supply to my garage, no 220! I only have (1) 20 amp circuit powering everything and I am pushing about 15-16 amps right now so I am right at the limit. I have an idea to make a transmission oil cooler and a fan into a makeshift A/C that will be powered by my water chiller and that way I am only adding a small fan to the mix and I know I can do that because I just removed a small humidifier that I had in there for veg. What is the max temp that you would recommend for flowering without CO2?
> 
> I may be making my makeshift A/C tomorrow, depending on your answer.....


im flowering now with about 81 degrees. but its still too high in my opinion. im gonna toss an old ac unit i have laying in the back shed in it if it gets any higher just until this next harvest when i can move my whole setup. i screwed up and put the thing directly in the path of the sun and cant move it now. lmao. so all it does is bake in the sun from like 2 in the afternoon till sundown. altho i have flowered in 90 degree death last summer before i fixed my heat issues and it still came out pretty good. it just killed my yield. came out real fluffy and light. lost a lot of its denseness.

also if u run an extension cord from a different outlet into ur grow space from another part of the house, u can power all the other stuff besides the light and inline fans. u can however plug in air pumps, air stones, ac, and osculating fans and all the other none super power consuming stuff into the other room cord. i do it now. its horrible i know but it works when ur in a bind. im stuck without 220 and i know it sucks. i feel ur pain.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 8, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im flowering now with about 81 degrees. but its still too high in my opinion. im gonna toss an old ac unit i have laying in the back shed in it if it gets any higher just until this next harvest when i can move my whole setup. i screwed up and put the thing directly in the path of the sun and cant move it now. lmao. so all it does is bake in the sun from like 2 in the afternoon till sundown. altho i have flowered in 90 degree death last summer before i fixed my heat issues and it still came out pretty good. it just killed my yield. came out real fluffy and light. lost a lot of its denseness.
> 
> also if u run an extension cord from a different outlet into ur grow space from another part of the house, u can power all the other stuff besides the light and inline fans. u can however plug in air pumps, air stones, ac, and osculating fans and all the other none super power consuming stuff into the other room cord. i do it now. its horrible i know but it works when ur in a bind. im stuck without 220 and i know it sucks. i feel ur pain.


I am trying everything I can to NOT run extension cords, but I will if need be. I will try my makeshift A/C and if that doesn't work I will reevaluate my situation. I need to get some 220 action.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am trying everything I can to NOT run extension cords, but I will if need be. I will try my makeshift A/C and if that doesn't work I will reevaluate my situation. I need to get some 220 action.


yeah i know but i dont feel like spending all the money on new ballast again. i just got a new 1000watt. plus id have to hire someone to do it and its hard when u grow weed and if i did it myself id probably end up fried. :-/


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 8, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah i know but i dont feel like spending all the money on new ballast again. i just got a new 1000watt. plus id have to hire someone to do it and its hard when u grow weed and if i did it myself id probably end up fried. :-/


Yeah I hear you but electrical work isn't all that hard if you read up and do it proper, although I totally understand the apprehension. 220 will give you quite a jolt!

Either way, my next place will have 220, it's a necessity to get where I want to get. I need to be able to power everything plus have extra headroom so I am not running the circuit as hot as I currently am.


----------



## unity (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers bro! In Cali you will need ac if you want to grow year round. I'm a HVAC guy, and I have tried, fuck I made it my mission to keep my temps low enough to not need ac. To no avail. Your garage will slowly heat up as the heat load from the grow tent gets moved to the garage via the extraction fan. Further more you have a chiller in the garage that moves all the heat load from the water into the garage, compounding the problem.
The quantity of heat that the extraction fan can remove from the tent is completely dependent on the delta t (temperature difference between ambient air and grow tent air). As the ambient air (garage) heats up your heat removal from the extraction fan will go down. We are only in April right now and have not seen any consistent warm weather yet, I think you will be in for a surprise. My friend goes kind a like you do, but he will reduce wattage of his light from a 600w to a 400w and max out during the hottest days around 85f. Keep in mind his garage heats up to over 110f in the summer, ventilation is super important so the garage does not heat up that much. The cooler you keep the garage the more effective your fan extraction will be. Good luck! PM me if you want solutions that work, I also live in California!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2012)

unity said:


> Cheers bro! In Cali you will need ac if you want to grow year round. I'm a HVAC guy, and I have tried, fuck I made it my mission to keep my temps low enough to not need ac. To no avail. Your garage will slowly heat up as the heat load from the grow tent gets moved to the garage via the extraction fan. Further more you have a chiller in the garage that moves all the heat load from the water into the garage, compounding the problem.
> The quantity of heat that the extraction fan can remove from the tent is completely dependent on the delta t (temperature difference between ambient air and grow tent air). As the ambient air (garage) heats up your heat removal from the extraction fan will go down. We are only in April right now and have not seen any consistent warm weather yet, I think you will be in for a surprise. My friend goes kind a like you do, but he will reduce wattage of his light from a 600w to a 400w and max out during the hottest days around 85f. Keep in mind his garage heats up to over 110f in the summer, ventilation is super important so the garage does not heat up that much. The cooler you keep the garage the more effective your fan extraction will be. Good luck! PM me if you want solutions that work, I also live in California!


easy soolution. make an exhaust with a box fan for the garage. its not the end of the world and i doubt a single thousand and water cooler will make it anywhere near that hot. plus with 2 nice fans for intake and exhaust for the tent itself he should be ok. if the garage does get hot just run ducting to a window from the tents exhaust fan. heat issue solved.

oh and no offence but ur buddies garage suck if its getting that hot. even with one of my sheds running a 1000 in the direct sunlight only gets 86 in summer becuz of the fans. if u have proper ventilation u wont have heat issues even during summer. order goes 6 inch intake fan at least 200cfm, xxl hood to disperse the bulbs heat in a larger area than a smaller hood and an 8 inch exhaust fan 700cfm+ with filter. no ac. the more and faster ur airflow the cooler the air is that enters ur tent even if its 94 degrees outside like last july.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2012)

how are ur babies doing?


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 10, 2012)

unity said:


> Cheers bro! In Cali you will need ac if you want to grow year round. I'm a HVAC guy, and I have tried, fuck I made it my mission to keep my temps low enough to not need ac. To no avail. Your garage will slowly heat up as the heat load from the grow tent gets moved to the garage via the extraction fan. Further more you have a chiller in the garage that moves all the heat load from the water into the garage, compounding the problem.
> The quantity of heat that the extraction fan can remove from the tent is completely dependent on the delta t (temperature difference between ambient air and grow tent air). As the ambient air (garage) heats up your heat removal from the extraction fan will go down. We are only in April right now and have not seen any consistent warm weather yet, I think you will be in for a surprise. My friend goes kind a like you do, but he will reduce wattage of his light from a 600w to a 400w and max out during the hottest days around 85f. Keep in mind his garage heats up to over 110f in the summer, ventilation is super important so the garage does not heat up that much. The cooler you keep the garage the more effective your fan extraction will be. Good luck! PM me if you want solutions that work, I also live in California!


Thanks but my tent hasn't gone above 83 degrees and my garage doesn't get all that warm. I will get a portable A/C and run an extension cord if need be.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> how are ur babies doing?


Well I am not sure. I am battling this slimey algae shit and I am not sure if its getting better or worse. I will know more at 8pm when I open my tent up. I am crossing my fingers that the good bacteria is beating the bad. Wish me luck...


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just checked my roots and they are looking much much better. I think the Orca is doing its job and killing all that bad stuff. Go Orca!


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 10, 2012)

UPDATE: Growth has really accelerated since I have switched to 12/12 and added bennies. See for yourself, this is just one day's growth.








Next addition will be CO2!!


----------



## BlasphemyFloyd (Apr 11, 2012)

Your system is beautiful but has one major flaw, which is causing your problem with slime in the root system. Your buckets! I noticed it back in page 5 when you where showing your root, your buckets should be solid black, but I noticed yours are green (and kind of sheer) you can see light bouncing off your reflective film THROUGH the bucket. :

View attachment 2117282

I love those buckets (I have a thing for the color green) but they have to go! Switch them out for some solid black ones. If you cant find any around just double up your buckets (let one bucket nest into the other one). I think thats why you are getting slime. I found that heat was never the cause of slime, but once you do get slime heat does nothing but help the bacteria spread and propagate quickly. Your heat should be fine. No light to the water = clean fresh water all the time  
I hope this helps you man. 

Ps. You look handy, I suggest you try to build an aeroponic cloner system (works wonders!).


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 11, 2012)

BlasphemyFloyd said:


> Your system is beautiful but has one major flaw, which is causing your problem with slime in the root system. Your buckets! I noticed it back in page 5 when you where showing your root, your buckets should be solid black, but I noticed yours are green (and kind of sheer) you can see light bouncing off your reflective film THROUGH the bucket. :
> 
> View attachment 2117282
> 
> ...


or u can wrap them in black plastic bags with duct tape. same thing as long as the light is blocked. good catch. i didn't even notice the buckets weren't black.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> UPDATE: Growth has really accelerated since I have switched to 12/12 and added bennies. See for yourself, this is just one day's growth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2116748View attachment 2116747
> ...


they look good man. just keep on the slime and wrap ur buckests in black plastic bags. helps keep the light out. u could replace the buckets but it would be a pain. easier and cheaper solutions out there. oh grab some panda film or something similar. pretty cheap and light proof. plus all it would take is one good layer.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 11, 2012)

BlasphemyFloyd said:


> Your system is beautiful but has one major flaw, which is causing your problem with slime in the root system. Your buckets! I noticed it back in page 5 when you where showing your root, your buckets should be solid black, but I noticed yours are green (and kind of sheer) you can see light bouncing off your reflective film THROUGH the bucket. :
> 
> View attachment 2117282
> 
> ...


I appreciate everyone's feedback on the green buckets but I have a really hard time believing the guys who made the system overlooked such a major flaw. I know it looks like a lot of light gets into the buckets from the pics but that is without the black mesh top on the buckets. I saw a significant decrease in light when I held the mesh top over the bucket, but it is really tough to tell exactly how much light is getting when I snap the tops on the buckets. 

I think my algae problem's root cause is the Pam cooking spray that I used to lubricate the fittings when I setup the system. I don't think I cleaned the system well enough and had significant foam and nasty smell during my first week until I cleaned everything out. Things have gotten better and then worse from then and now are finally getting better again.

I am going to email Humco, the manufacturers of my hydro system, and ask them about the green buckets.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear bout ya slime problem.. But besides that , the plants look great!! Exactly how tall are they now??


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Sorry to hear bout ya slime problem.. But besides that , the plants look great!! Exactly how tall are they now??


Thanks bro, it was something I was worrying about but actually seeing the slime in my buckets broke my heart. I didn't think I would be able to save them but I think I am ok now. Beneficial bacteria is a must for deep water culture, I know that now. 

The plants are 11-14 inches now and are now growing about an inch a day. Growth, and water consumption, really picked up when I added the bennies.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 12, 2012)

BlasphemyFloyd said:


> Your system is beautiful but has one major flaw, which is causing your problem with slime in the root system. Your buckets! I noticed it back in page 5 when you where showing your root, your buckets should be solid black, but I noticed yours are green (and kind of sheer) you can see light bouncing off your reflective film THROUGH the bucket. :
> 
> View attachment 2117282
> 
> ...


I spoke to the manufacturer and they said they have never had any issues with slime so I don't think my buckets are to blame.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your slime problems. Hope you get things all worked out. Plants look healthy though.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 13, 2012)

hey hydro-farm 760cfm 8 inch fans are only 117 new with free shipping on amazon right now. at the store they are about 170-185 new. 

when i shop i like eBay, craigslist and amazon. lol. cheaper goods if u know what to look for. i only go to shops for the smaller easier and cheaper stuff like coco plugs and nutes. basically anything that touches the plant i go to the store for anything else is bargain shopping. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey hydro-farm 760cfm 8 inch fans are only 117 new with free shipping on amazon right now. at the store they are about 170-185 new.
> 
> when i shop i like eBay, craigslist and amazon. lol. cheaper goods if u know what to look for. i only go to shops for the smaller easier and cheaper stuff like coco plugs and nutes. basically anything that touches the plant i go to the store for anything else is bargain shopping. lol.


Are the hydro farm fans quiet?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Are the hydro farm fans quiet?


not really. not many are when u up to an 8 inch. but duct silencers work pretty well.


----------



## BlasphemyFloyd (Apr 14, 2012)

If you can SEE light THROUGH your buckets, you are feeding the bacteria light. Plain and simple, and of course the manufacturer of your hydro system would deny liability. Trust me man, you can continue to fight the bacteria all you want, but that bacteria has only one goal in mind, propagating and living.

I have been growing DWC among other systems, seen it all before. Just trying to help you cure your problem, not put a bandage on it

. View attachment 2121861


You see your main res bucket (one front and center), you can see the light seeping through the plastic walls of your bucket. Another thing, you have your lid open allowing more light into your water system, which is a bad thing. Rig up a light tight hole or something on the lid of that bucket so you can just "plug" your feeder hose in without letting light get into your water system. ANY light to your water is a bad thing, not just because of bacteria, but also slows down root development and invites root eating parasites to your root system.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 14, 2012)

BlasphemyFloyd said:


> If you can SEE light THROUGH your buckets, you are feeding the bacteria light. Plain and simple, and of course the manufacturer of your hydro system would deny liability. Trust me man, you can continue to fight the bacteria all you want, but that bacteria has only one goal in mind, propagating and living.
> 
> I have been growing DWC among other systems, seen it all before. Just trying to help you cure your problem, not put a bandage on it
> 
> ...


First off, thank you for your interest and I do not mean to offend you in any way, but I think you may be blowing this issue out of proportion. I went to my hydro store and asked them what they thought, since they are running the same system just in an 8 bucket setup, and they said "No way!"

Secondly, that pic is old and I have since cut a tab in the lid so I can latch it down and I put a dark towel over the area just for added security. I do NOT think that the buckets or my plumbing is to blame. 


I was also told that the Pam cooking spray that I used to lubricate the fittings when assembling is probably not to blame for this. I have been doing a great deal of research on the "slime" issue and it just happens sometimes, I blame the nature of DWC for the easy breeding ground for bacteria. I have been reading Heisenberg's thread on making the tea and I started brewing my first tea 3 hours ago and will be using it consistently from now on. Orca has been kicking the slime's ass for the last week but I want to bring out the big guns!

Again, I really appreciate your interest in my green buckets but they are gonna stay green unless the slime comes back even with the tea, which I think is impossible. 

+Rep again to Heisenberg - check his tea here - https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 14, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> not really. not many are when u up to an 8 inch. but duct silencers work pretty well.


Yeah I am gonna get insulated ducting next weekend, 30% off of everything at San Diego Hydro next weekend. They are the best!!!!!!

I am also planning on getting a whole shit ton of other goodies so stand by for a major upgrade to my tent.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah I am gonna get insulated ducting next weekend, 30% off of everything at San Diego Hydro next weekend. They are the best!!!!!!
> 
> I am also planning on getting a whole shit ton of other goodies so stand by for a major upgrade to my tent.


hell yeah. upgrades are always nice. shippin info is in most of my new goodies should be here about the 20th.  new 8 inch hydrofarm fan, n new 400 galaxy ballast, bulb and hood. gotta get 6 inch to 8 inch duct ex pander and a nice 1 into 2 spliter. using the 8 inch to cool my tent and hood with the splitter and using the 6 inch i already have for an intake fan.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks bro, it was something I was worrying about but actually seeing the slime in my buckets broke my heart. I didn't think I would be able to save them but I think I am ok now. Beneficial bacteria is a must for deep water culture, I know that now.
> 
> The plants are 11-14 inches now and are now growing about an inch a day. Growth, and water consumption, really picked up when I added the bennies.


Cool.. 11-14 inches.. So how tall do u think ur plants will get?? What do you expect to yield per plant?? I'm asking because my plants are growing by the day as well & I kno growing conditions play a huge factor in this ( u use 100 watt/dwc & I use 400 watt/soil) but I was wondering if I should be flipping my plants to 12/12


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Cool.. 11-14 inches.. So how tall do u think ur plants will get?? What do you expect to yield per plant?? I'm asking because my plants are growing by the day as well & I kno growing conditions play a huge factor in this ( u use 100 watt/dwc & I use 400 watt/soil) but I was wondering if I should be flipping my plants to 12/12


flower whenever u feel comfortable. just remember that an indica will double in size and a sativa will triple in size once they are done stretching in flower.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Cool.. 11-14 inches.. So how tall do u think ur plants will get?? What do you expect to yield per plant?? I'm asking because my plants are growing by the day as well & I kno growing conditions play a huge factor in this ( u use 100 watt/dwc & I use 400 watt/soil) but I was wondering if I should be flipping my plants to 12/12


Like Wheels said, flower when you want but I would wait until they around 12 inches tall, that way you can get a decent yield off of each plant. Of course if you were doing SOG or SCROG it would be different but you are just doing a regular grow so I would think 12 inches is a good height to flip to 12/12 but those are just my two cents. It also depends on how high you can get your light, you don't want the girls to get sunburned.

I plan on pulling about 3/4 - 1 pound of dried flowers total so that averages out to 3-4 ounces per plant. This is just a guess because this is the first time I am growing with this setup but I am adding CO2 next weekend so that should boost my yield greatly.

Oh and I also went and bought the H&G Amino Treatment and Magic Green. I am now running the entire H&G lineup and my res looks like someone dropped a liquid dookie in there. I used to be able to see to the bottom of the res, NO MORE. 

P.S. - I heard that Bud XL is blue and makes your res look weird as fuck, I can't wait to try that and the Shooting Powder out.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hell yeah. upgrades are always nice. shippin info is in most of my new goodies should be here about the 20th.  new 8 inch hydrofarm fan, n new 400 galaxy ballast, bulb and hood. gotta get 6 inch to 8 inch duct ex pander and a nice 1 into 2 spliter. using the 8 inch to cool my tent and hood with the splitter and using the 6 inch i already have for an intake fan.


Nice, I am currently running 1 fan, next weekend I should have 3 or 4 fans cuz I am going all out. I am taking your advice and am gonna get an 8" for my light and just run a closed system for that. 1 fan for intake, 1 for exhaust, and 1 on top of the carbon filter for air scrubbing. Also getting insulated ducting to make it a little quieter, I hear they are better than fan mufflers.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah. duct silencers work but in all honesty if u have enough ducting coming off of it u shouldnt hear anything. even just the fan blowing without ducting u shouldnt be able to hear it in the house from the garage at all. sorry about lunch this weekend i totally spaced on it. just realizes it was sunday.

as for the yield. dont count ur chickens before they hatch. i had 5 3 ft tall plants last harvest and only pulled a half a p. was really great personal smoke. but was a bit disappointed in the yield. the second harvest of these 5 strains will be more becuz ive figured out all the tricks for these strains. dont start guessing until u have grown the strains out once or twice to get a ballpark. cuz u will probably be way off ur mark. with the first grow everyone comes up short.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah. duct silencers work but in all honesty if u have enough ducting coming off of it u shouldnt hear anything. even just the fan blowing without ducting u shouldnt be able to hear it in the house from the garage at all. sorry about lunch this weekend i totally spaced on it. just realizes it was sunday.
> 
> as for the yield. dont count ur chickens before they hatch. i had 5 3 ft tall plants last harvest and only pulled a half a p. was really great personal smoke. but was a bit disappointed in the yield. the second harvest of these 5 strains will be more becuz ive figured out all the tricks for these strains. dont start guessing until u have grown the strains out once or twice to get a ballpark. cuz u will probably be way off ur mark. with the first grow everyone comes up short.


Very good advice, but I was really thinking my plants would have been dead by now but that's the pessimist in me. I may be overestimating the yield but my growing partner grew 3 plants of this exact strain and burned the holy hell out of them and still pulled a 1/2 lb with a 600 watt light in an ebb and flow setup. I am thinking my yield will be higher and I am going off of his last harvest to estimate my future harvest. I could be totally wrong but I am already leaning towards to lower end of what I think my setup can product once I get it dialed in.

Also, CO2 next weekend so that will definitely give my yield a little boost.

No worries about lunch, we will get together one of these days when our schedules coincide.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Like Wheels said, flower when you want but I would wait until they around 12 inches tall, that way you can get a decent yield off of each plant. Of course if you were doing SOG or SCROG it would be different but you are just doing a regular grow so I would think 12 inches is a good height to flip to 12/12 but those are just my two cents. It also depends on how high you can get your light, you don't want the girls to get sunburned.I plan on pulling about 3/4 - 1 pound of dried flowers total so that averages out to 3-4 ounces per plant. This is just a guess because this is the first time I am growing with this setup but I am adding CO2 next weekend so that should boost my yield greatly.Oh and I also went and bought the H&G Amino Treatment and Magic Green. I am now running the entire H&G lineup and my res looks like someone dropped a liquid dookie in there. I used to be able to see to the bottom of the res, NO MORE. P.S. - I heard that Bud XL is blue and makes your res look weird as fuck, I can't wait to try that and the Shooting Powder out.


Lol, when said u bought the h&G line & it made ur res look like dookie I thought u were gonna say never again u would use it.. Instead u say the exact opposite, u wanna try something that will turn it blue. Lol, I guess.. All the hydro talk is still a little above my head, the only hydro experience I've had is an aerogarden smh. & I'm not sure if that's even technically hydroponic. I'm still a little confused between aero/hydro & dwc.. It all pretty much seems like the same thing to me.. But then again , I am a noob lol, & really 2-3 oz of each plant ?? But there only like 11 inches u said. If that's the case for my goal of harvesting 1 oz per plant , I should have began flowering a while ago.. What else confuses me is how ppl go 12/12 from seed & end up with 1-2 oz.. That should mean with any veg time at all someone should be getting atleast an oz.. But I'm just rambling now.. Ur girls are lookin real pretty btw.. I kinda forgot this is UR thread in the midst of all my questions lol, but good luck.. I hope u get ur 3/4 pound.. U should tho , like I said b4.. U kno ur shit berkman


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Lol, when said u bought the h&G line & it made ur res look like dookie I thought u were gonna say never again u would use it.. Instead u say the exact opposite, u wanna try something that will turn it blue. Lol, I guess.. All the hydro talk is still a little above my head, the only hydro experience I've had is an aerogarden smh. & I'm not sure if that's even technically hydroponic. I'm still a little confused between aero/hydro & dwc.. It all pretty much seems like the same thing to me.. But then again , I am a noob lol, & really 2-3 oz of each plant ?? But there only like 11 inches u said. If that's the case for my goal of harvesting 1 oz per plant , I should have began flowering a while ago.. What else confuses me is how ppl go 12/12 from seed & end up with 1-2 oz.. That should mean with any veg time at all someone should be getting atleast an oz.. But I'm just rambling now.. Ur girls are lookin real pretty btw.. I kinda forgot this is UR thread in the midst of all my questions lol, but good luck.. I hope u get ur 3/4 pound.. U should tho , like I said b4.. U kno ur shit berkman


My estimation of 2-3 ounces per plant may be way off but you have to remember that the system I am growing in is all about speed and yield. The only reason my girls aren't a foot and a half tall by now is because I burnt the fuck out of them and them the slime came and blew loads all over my roots. Those two things stunted their growth so I am actually way behind where I should be. It's ok because I didn't expect them to make it this long and I will recover any lost time when I add CO2 next weekend.

You are growing in soil and that is not going to give you super crazy speeds or yields but should provide a beautiful taste if you do it right. Remember, it's not appropriate to compare two very dissimilar systems and expect similar yields. Yeah you can pull an ounce off each of your plants, IF you don't fuck it up! JK, but for real don't be so concentrated on per plant yield until you are a more advanced grower. I am really unconcerned with my per plant yield, I was just guessing cuz you asked. 

Again, I am happy my girls are still alive. Every time I open the tent and see them alive it makes my balls glow green, is that normal?!?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> My estimation of 2-3 ounces per plant may be way off but you have to remember that the system I am growing in is all about speed and yield. The only reason my girls aren't a foot and a half tall by now is because I burnt the fuck out of them and them the slime came and blew loads all over my roots. Those two things stunted their growth so I am actually way behind where I should be. It's ok because I didn't expect them to make it this long and I will recover any lost time when I add CO2 next weekend.
> 
> You are growing in soil and that is not going to give you super crazy speeds or yields but should provide a beautiful taste if you do it right. Remember, it's not appropriate to compare two very dissimilar systems and expect similar yields. Yeah you can pull an ounce off each of your plants, IF you don't fuck it up! JK, but for real don't be so concentrated on per plant yield until you are a more advanced grower. I am really unconcerned with my per plant yield, I was just guessing cuz you asked.
> 
> Again, I am happy my girls are still alive. Every time I open the tent and see them alive it makes my balls glow green, is that normal?!?


lmao. my balls glow green all the time. but thats just from fucking beautiful weed plants. lmao. and yes its normal.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> lmao. my balls glow green all the time. but thats just from fucking beautiful weed plants. lmao. and yes its normal.


Cool, I was starting to worry about it. I took some pics but my camera can't white balance against the odd green glow; Adobe Lightroom crashes when I tell it to Auto White Balance.. Stupid expensive camera can't take a decent shot of my nutsack. 8(

Oh, and you you FUCK your plants too? I am glad there isn't a law against it. My dog watches in horror every time I do it.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Cool, I was starting to worry about it. I took some pics but my camera can't white balance against the odd green glow; Adobe Lightroom crashes when I tell it to Auto White Balance.. Stupid expensive camera can't take a decent shot of my nutsack. 8(
> 
> Oh, and you you FUCK your plants too? I am glad there isn't a law against it. My dog watches in horror every time I do it.


lmao. my dog joins in on the mayhem. helps with bud production. hahaha


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> lmao. my dog joins in on the mayhem. helps with bud production. hahaha


Now you have gone too far. I'm out...... heheheh


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Now you have gone too far. I'm out...... heheheh


me too. lol. taking him to the park to toss the ball a while.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> My estimation of 2-3 ounces per plant may be way off but you have to remember that the system I am growing in is all about speed and yield. The only reason my girls aren't a foot and a half tall by now is because I burnt the fuck out of them and them the slime came and blew loads all over my roots. Those two things stunted their growth so I am actually way behind where I should be. It's ok because I didn't expect them to make it this long and I will recover any lost time when I add CO2 next weekend.
> 
> You are growing in soil and that is not going to give you super crazy speeds or yields but should provide a beautiful taste if you do it right. Remember, it's not appropriate to compare two very dissimilar systems and expect similar yields. Yeah you can pull an ounce off each of your plants, IF you don't fuck it up! JK, but for real don't be so concentrated on per plant yield until you are a more advanced grower. I am really unconcerned with my per plant yield, I was just guessing cuz you asked.
> 
> Again, I am happy my girls are still alive. Every time I open the tent and see them alive it makes my balls glow green, is that normal?!?



Thanks berkman.. U always seem to make perfect sence.. A lot of times I hear peole talking about grow & grow strategies & I just don't get their logic.. I kinda mistook u for a noob when we first chatted.. But I quickyl learned that u don't need a bunch of green bars next to it name to kno ur shit., thanks again


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 15, 2012)

& I was gonna comment about the green sack thing.. But anything I said & no matter how I phrased it, it just sounded gay.. I typed & deleted about 3 different responses to this. Lol. So, um.. Umma just leave it at that


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Thanks berkman.. U always seem to make perfect sence.. A lot of times I hear peole talking about grow & grow strategies & I just don't get their logic.. I kinda mistook u for a noob when we first chatted.. But I quickyl learned that u don't need a bunch of green bars next to it name to kno ur shit., thanks again


No problem, you are welcome. Another thing I forgot to mention. My system is not a set it and forget it kind of thing so if you do plan on doing DWC you better be committed to investing your time and some money to get it right. Ebb and flow is much better for large scale grows and grows that can be checked every couple of days, at least that's what I have found in my research. Just my two cents.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just thought I would let everyone know what's in the tea that I am brewing. Here you go:


*Earth Worm Castings*
Bountea Organic *Humus*
Plant Success *Orca*
Growing Solutions *Compost Tea Catalyst*
Molasses (but I won't be using this anymore since the catalyst is all the food that the bennies need and won't clog my pumps) 


Again, all Reps go to Heisenberg since I am just adjusting his recipe.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> & I was gonna comment about the green sack thing.. But anything I said & no matter how I phrased it, it just sounded gay.. I typed & deleted about 3 different responses to this. Lol. So, um.. Umma just leave it at that


Hahahah I know the brothers (meaning blacks!!!)  don't like the homo talk or talking about balls. It's all good bro, its no homo.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know what's in the tea that I am brewing. Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Earth Worm Castings*
> ...


Very Nice!!


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated pics:




Brewing Heisenberg's Tea:




My res with the nice color of doodoo:




Some calyxes:


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 15, 2012)

My plants are 12-16" tall now and still growing an inch a day. I must be doing something right. 

My PH rises slowly and the PPM has been staying constant even with as the liquid level drops so I am assuming they are using both at the same speed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry if i missed it, but what strain(s) are you running?


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sorry if i missed it, but what strain(s) are you running?


It's all Pineapple Kush for this run. I started with PK and Bubba Kush, but the BK wasn't doing well so I ripped them out and replaced them with PK clones.

The Pineapple Kush yielded 1/2 lb in 3 plants grown in ebb and flow at my friend's place so I am expecting a decent yield from these 4.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 17, 2012)

great setup berkman cant wait to see those PK flower, they should be mosters by the time u r done, keep up the great grow, sub'd and rep'd


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 17, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> great setup berkman cant wait to see those PK flower, they should be mosters by the time u r done, keep up the great grow, sub'd and rep'd


Thanks bro, the plants are really filling out now. I am glad I went with the 5x5 tent instead of the 4x4, cuz I need the room for these bushes.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 17, 2012)

never hurts to have bigger plants thats for damn sure haha


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice !! Those ladies look bushy, I am witnessing the stretch during flowering .. Just a few days ago they were 11-14. Lookin real good tho berkman!! U making it look easy


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Nice !! Those ladies look bushy, I am witnessing the stretch during flowering .. Just a few days ago they were 11-14. Lookin real good tho berkman!! U making it look easy


Thanks bro, I don't feel like it's rocket science but it's far from easy. Anyone can throw some seeds in a pot and grow some garbage but I aim to please my own palate which is extremely particular. I am a fancy man, damnit!


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 21, 2012)

UPDATE: I just added an environmental controller, CO2, permanent PH/PPH/TEMP monitor, and closed loop light cooling tonight. What a fuckload of work to set it all up! Oh well I am sure it will be more than worth it. Go CO2!!!!! I will post pics tomorrow, too tired tonight.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like things are moving along nicely Dr. Berkenstien.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 21, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Looks like things are moving along nicely Dr. Berkenstien.


How did you know I was a Jew? Did you spot my big nose? Or my thirfty spending habits? Nope, couldn't be that.....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was trying to make a Frankenstein reference but I'm too High!! lol

[video=youtube_share;xos2MnVxe-c]http://youtu.be/xos2MnVxe-c[/video]


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 21, 2012)

nice berk im sure that controller was a pretty penny


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 21, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> nice berk im sure that controller was a pretty penny


Yeah it was but there is a big sale going on a San Diego Hydro and I just picked up about $2k worth of gear, not all for me. They are doing 30% off this weekend so if any of you guys are in San Diego and wanna get some good deals go over there this weekend. They usually always hook me up with discounts but the most I usually get is 20% so another 10% really wants to make me go spend. 

I would have spent twice what I did, but I have not gotten my tax refund yet. Stupid IRS, I want interest on the time I am waiting you FUCKS!!! You have def charged me interest when I wait to pay you back. Fucking IRS, bunch of thieves. 

Sorry just venting..... I am still very happy with my additions. Not only wll they provide me bigger yields and better control but it also saves me money because the fans aren't always running, the fan that cools the light goes on and off with the light and the exhaust fan goes on and off as needed to control temps, which can now be much higher because I have unleashed the power of CO2!! I just need to add one more 6" fan for the intake so I won't have to run 2 passive intakes. I also installed a Can-Filter in line with the exhaust fan. It was really starting to stink down there.

I will post pics later tonight when I am not disturbing my girls' sleep.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

CO2 is clicking on and off while I sit in my massage chair. This is a nice existence.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 22, 2012)

haha very relaxing im sure


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> haha very relaxing im sure


It is quite relaxing, the clicking is music to my ears. That means my girls are getting all the CO2 they can breathe.

Yesterday was day 1 of the third week of flower and I see bud sites everywhere!


----------



## SelfDutchOven (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks great! Super clean!! Always love seeing a 1000w tent!! 
Nice grow man


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

hey lets see some pics of how u have it setup. lol. im interested. how much was the co2 equip?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

bam! up and running.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

double posted for some reason.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Did you ever get any more slime? I'm currently running an ebb n flow table but the slime is everywhere. I'm trying to find creative solutions to kill it.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Did you ever get any more slime? I'm currently running an ebb n flow table but the slime is everywhere. I'm trying to find creative solutions to kill it.


beneficial bacteria and teas my man. the only way to go. keep using them as preventative measures. otherwise u will slime it up.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

SelfDutchOven said:


> Looks great! Super clean!! Always love seeing a 1000w tent!!
> Nice grow man


Thanks bro. I am doing everything I can do get this tent complete.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Did you ever get any more slime? I'm currently running an ebb n flow table but the slime is everywhere. I'm trying to find creative solutions to kill it.


NO MORE SLIME!!! Use tea not H2O2, because H2O2 will just delay the inevitable. I have not gotten the slightest hint of slime since using beneficial bacteria, fungi, trichoderma, and mychorizae. I would recommend to anyone using hydro, especially DWC.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey lets see some pics of how u have it setup. lol. im interested. how much was the co2 equip?


I will take some pics later today after I am done cleaning up all the wiring and whatnot. The CO2 setup with the environmental controller was about $1200.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I will take some pics later today after I am done cleaning up all the wiring and whatnot. The CO2 setup with the environmental controller was about $1200.


would be nice but that shit is way out of my price range. lol. glad u got it setup.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

*UPDATE - GROW TENT 2.0:

*Here are some pics of the outside of my grow tent. I will take and post pics of the inside later on when I won't be waking the girls up. They need their beauty sleep.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> would be nice but that shit is way out of my price range. lol. glad u got it setup.


It's sort of out of my price range too but I am betting on a fast and lucrative ROI (return on investment) so it should pay for itself in no time. I am basically starving myself to pay for my girls because the situation will be reversed soon and I will be repayed tenfold. IF...... I don't fuck it up.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 22, 2012)

*UPDATED PICS - INSIDE GROW TENT 2.0:

*You asked for them, here they are, pics of my girls and the newly remodeled interior spaciousness of a proper grow tent with CO2 being deployed. I am finally happy with my tent, it took a lot of money and time but here it is folks, my pride and joy!

Another thing, I had to set my light at a set height because of the insulated ducting. It makes my fans whisper quiet but is not all that bendable. Oh well, 1000 watts will penetrate like I do, if you know what I mean!!

P.S. - Look at all them bud sites!!!!


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks for the update berk, the setup is looking incredible and so r the girls that tents getting pretty packed  cant wait to see the fat buds keep it up


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> *UPDATE - GROW TENT 2.0:
> 
> *Here are some pics of the outside of my grow tent. I will take and post pics of the inside later on when I won't be waking the girls up. They need their beauty sleep.


da,mn dude nice fuckin setup. props. and rep.

nevermind the rep system on this site sucks balls and wont let me rep u again for some reason.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> da,mn dude nice fuckin setup. props. and rep.
> 
> nevermind the rep system on this site sucks balls and wont let me rep u again for some reason.


Thanks bro, no worries on the rep. I appreciate the props though! It is nice to finally have a respectable grow going. I don't feel bad at all about the money that I spent because I look at it as an investment. That helps me part with some of my Jew Gold.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just thought I would share a good comparison of where I started and where I am now, it made me smile:


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks bro, no worries on the rep. I appreciate the props though! It is nice to finally have a respectable grow going. I don't feel bad at all about the money that I spent because I look at it as an investment. That helps me part with some of my Jew Gold.


yeah dude i know the feeling. bought a new 4x4 tent had to give the old tent back to a buddy, 1000 digital ballast, 400 digital ballast, 400 mh bulb, 1000 hps bulb, 8 inch hydrofarm fan, fan controller, new air cooled hood for the 4x4 just cuz my old one was kinda ancient and i told my buddy id hook him up with it when i got a new one and a couple other odds and ends and it all cost a little more than just ur co2 rig. lol. i want to set up a 4x8 for flower with 2 1000hps in it and i want to use my 4x4 for veg with the 400. gotta buy a 4x8 tent now and another xxl hood and im in business, so co2 may have to wait a little while. how much r the tank refills and how long do they last? it will return ur jew gold in a few months hopefully with a little hard work. lol. the 1000 stuff is for the 6x4 i already flower in. it just needed updated equipment. stuff it had in it was getting kinda old and the warranty dates were approaching and the bulb has had a few goes at it already too so it was time. lol.

also have u figured out how ur gonna dry and cure ur buds yet?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

sorry had to use my phone cuz my camara is dead and cant find the charger. couple pics of the 4x6. everything is at 4 weeks. only about 4 to go minus the skywalker. its still got about 5 weeks. skywalker, plp, sour og, cougar kush and a red kush.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

hey hows ur week looking? wanna get some lunch one of these days?


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah dude i know the feeling. bought a new 4x4 tent had to give the old tent back to a buddy, 1000 digital ballast, 400 digital ballast, 400 mh bulb, 1000 hps bulb, 8 inch hydrofarm fan, fan controller, new air cooled hood for the 4x4 just cuz my old one was kinda ancient and i told my buddy id hook him up with it when i got a new one and a couple other odds and ends and it all cost a little more than just ur co2 rig. lol. i want to set up a 4x8 for flower with 2 1000hps in it and i want to use my 4x4 for veg with the 400. gotta buy a 4x8 tent now and another xxl hood and im in business, so co2 may have to wait a little while. how much r the tank refills and how long do they last? it will return ur jew gold in a few months hopefully with a little hard work. lol. the 1000 stuff is for the 6x4 i already flower in. it just needed updated equipment. stuff it had in it was getting kinda old and the warranty dates were approaching and the bulb has had a few goes at it already too so it was time. lol.
> 
> also have u figured out how ur gonna dry and cure ur buds yet?


Sounds like you are ok with spending your money on wise investments, too. The tank refills are $20 minus my discount which is usally around 20%. I don't know how long a tank lasts yet because I am still on my first one. I will post the results after a few tanks because I am sure there will be some slight differences when the plants get bigger and use more CO2.

I plan on using drying racks like these http://warehousegrower.amazonwebstore.com/Hang-Time-Drying-Rack-Medium/M/B005BTKIHK.htm to dry, and big glass jars to cure.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> sorry had to use my phone cuz my camara is dead and cant find the charger. couple pics of the 4x6. everything is at 4 weeks. only about 4 to go minus the skywalker. its still got about 5 weeks. skywalker, plp, sour og, cougar kush and a red kush.
> View attachment 2135750View attachment 2135761


Looking good bro. You have a lot of circulation fans, I think I need another one. The plants are getting too big for just one fan!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah man ive learned circulation circulation circulation. lol. had a bad run a while ago from not having enough. mold and pm snuck up and tainted most of my plants. was able to get most of them under control but had to toss a couple big-uns cuz of it. it was a sad day in the wheels household. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah man ive learned circulation circulation circulation. lol. had a bad run a while ago from not having enough. mold and pm snuck up and tainted most of my plants. was able to get most of them under control but had to toss a couple big-uns cuz of it. it was a sad day in the wheels household. lol.


Damn that sucks. I ordered a dehumidifier which should be here tomorrow or the next day to keep the humidity down. 

I must say again, you use shitty meters and guages and you get shitty inaccurate results. IE: My old thermometer/hygrometer was giving me false readings about my humidity when in fact it was much higher. I found this out when I installed the evironmental controller and immediately started looking at dehumidifiers.

I have to go to the hydro store this weekend to pick up a chiller for my growing partner so I will pick up another circulation fan when I am there.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Damn that sucks. I ordered a dehumidifier which should be here tomorrow or the next day to keep the humidity down.
> 
> I must say again, you use shitty meters and guages and you get shitty inaccurate results. IE: My old thermometer/hygrometer was giving me false readings about my humidity when in fact it was much higher. I found this out when I installed the evironmental controller and immediately started looking at dehumidifiers.
> 
> I have to go to the hydro store this weekend to pick up a chiller for my growing partner so I will pick up another circulation fan when I am there.


 good idea. i am looking into a good portable ac unit right now. my grow room is gonna get hot as hell with a 400 in a 4x4 and 2 1000s in a 4x8. i cant vent it out the window as it is becuz my neighbors r tweekers. as soon as they move or get evicted the window is coming into play. lmao. dehumidifier is gonna be the last thing i get. even tho it should have been one of the first.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

my 6x4 has two wall mounted fans going full blast and a nice box fan that goes full blast too. its like a wind tunnel in that thing. lmao. never really have to deal with any issues lately besides humidity. its been slowly creeping back up at night since i live 5 blocks from the beach.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> my 6x4 has two wall mounted fans going full blast and a nice box fan that goes full blast too. its like a wind tunnel in that thing. lmao. never really have to deal with any issues lately besides humidity. its been slowly creeping back up at night since i live 5 blocks from the beach.


Yeah I hear you bro, I don't want mildew or mold or any of that high humidity shit so the dehumidifier couldn't get here soon enough. I was thinking of getting an A/C unit in there but with CO2 there is no need, my daytime (for my girls) temps are around 85 degrees and you can safely go up to 90-95 if you pump in more CO2. No A/C and fans running less means less electricity and higher return on my investment.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dehumidifier is installed, but I can't turn it on for a little while because the UPS guy left it on its side. The instructions say it has to be upright for an hour before using, I am glad I read the instructions. I usually just go ahead and just use shit but I find that reading, or at least skimming, the instructions to be pretty important and as I get older I have gotten a little more patience. I guess this patience helps me be more thorough. I was telling my growing partner that I don't think I could have gotten to this point 10 years ago, even if I did have the funding. I just wasn't mature enough to make the decisions I am now making. I would have jumped the gun a bunch of times already and probably killed my girls.

Moral of the story, patience is important but not all that easy to achieve. But hey, I am who I am and I couldn't have gotten to this point without going through the shit I have gone through and making the choices that I made.

Keep it green everyone, thanks for reading.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

mmmhmmm. well said. im kinda a young-en and i agree. i was forced into learning patience lol. its the only reason my stuff comes out dank. 6 years ago it would have ended horribly. lmao.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmmhmmm. well said. im kinda a young-en and i agree. i was forced into learning patience lol. its the only reason my stuff comes out dank. 6 years ago it would have ended horribly. lmao.


I am 30, and this is how I feel so I wonder how it will be when I am 60. It's funny how you look back and judge your past self.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

i know. i used to want to get drunk all the time. not so much anymore. i only drink like once a month and its gotta be jager. lol. 

but yeah ive noticed a huge change in myself. it really started to be noticable when i started growing and had to be patient. when i started i would check on my stuff like three times day. would make it a point to come home and look in. lol. but now its once when i wake up and when i feed.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i know. i used to want to get drunk all the time. not so much anymore. i only drink like once a month and its gotta be jager. lol.
> 
> but yeah ive noticed a huge change in myself. it really started to be noticable when i started growing and had to be patient. when i started i would check on my stuff like three times day. would make it a point to come home and look in. lol. but now its once when i wake up and when i feed.


Ahh damn, Jager??? I haven't touched that stuff in years. I like Jameson.

I used to check my plants every 5 minutes, now it's only every 10 minutes. I am getting more patient every day.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Ahh damn, Jager??? I haven't touched that stuff in years. I like Jameson.
> 
> I used to check my plants every 5 minutes, now it's only every 10 minutes. I am getting more patient every day.


i loved jameson with some jager and baileys. lol.. car bomb anyone?


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i loved jameson with some jager and baileys. lol.. car bomb anyone?


Blasphemy! Jameson gets mixed with nothing! It gets poured into a shot glass or a rocks glass and drank straight.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Blasphemy! Jameson gets mixed with nothing! It gets poured into a shot glass or a rocks glass and drank straight.


yeah i take it u have never had a carbomb. lol. tastes amazing but only drink them if u plan on getting fucked up irish style. lmao. i like my jager in a shot glass or mixed with just a slight bit of monster.  so i understand. lol. people that mix a shot with half a can of monster gross me out. it ruins the drink in my opinion. i only add a little bit to thin it out cuz the shit is as thick as blood. lmao.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 24, 2012)

did you get your dehumidifier up and running yet berkman?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> did you get your dehumidifier up and running yet berkman?


i love the avy now i gotta watch some trailer park boys. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> did you get your dehumidifier up and running yet berkman?


Yeah it's running and here is the double edged sword, it creates a lot heat. Not so much as to pull it out but it raises the temp about 4 degrees during their nightime and it just turned daytime so I will let you know what it is like with the light on.

P.S. - here is an updated pic of my grow tent with the humidifier. The buds are starting to really grow. I like CO2...


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah i take it u have never had a carbomb. lol. tastes amazing but only drink them if u plan on getting fucked up irish style. lmao. i like my jager in a shot glass or mixed with just a slight bit of monster.  so i understand. lol. people that mix a shot with half a can of monster gross me out. it ruins the drink in my opinion. i only add a little bit to thin it out cuz the shit is as thick as blood. lmao.


Oh I have had my share of Car Bombs, believe you me. I just don't love them. I would rather drink straight Jameson. I do love a fruity shot though. You know the kind a girl orders and you hope she orders you one because you are a little weird about ordering it yourself. Or is that just me?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Oh I have had my share of Car Bombs, believe you me. I just don't love them. I would rather drink straight Jameson. I do love a fruity shot though. You know the kind a girl orders and you hope she orders you one because you are a little weird about ordering it yourself. Or is that just me?


lmao. depends on what it is. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just read some of my earlier posts in this thread and I don't think any of my predictions were correct. I am a horrible psychic.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 24, 2012)

wht u mean? yield wise?


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 25, 2012)

it looks like you taped over the lights on the dehumidifier am i correct? if not you should it looks like you have already tho


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 25, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> wht u mean? yield wise?


Nah I meant what I thought I would be doing during my first grow: just basic nutes, no CO2, etc. Well I was completely wrong and I am now of the mindset to get a fully complete tent setup so I am cutting no costs. I just didn't expect to be able to get all of this great equipment until a year or so from now. I am way ahead of where I thought I would be, it's not bad, it's just that I was reading over my previous posts and laughing at how naive I was, and that was a mere month ago.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 25, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> it looks like you taped over the lights on the dehumidifier am i correct? if not you should it looks like you have already tho


Oh yeah, I def taped over those lights. I didn't even realize one of the lights was red until I put it into my tent and saw that evil red glow and immediately unplugged it and got some tape. Fucking red lights on everything!!


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 25, 2012)

hahaha evil eye man, just making sure ive seen ppl get hermies from stupid shit like that, and how hot have you been running normally during the day you know? you may just be able to pump up ur co2 to compensate for climbing temperatures if its not extremley hot


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Patience my ass, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> hahaha evil eye man, just making sure ive seen ppl get hermies from stupid shit like that, and how hot have you been running normally during the day you know? you may just be able to pump up ur co2 to compensate for climbing temperatures if its not extremley hot


Hermies come more from shitty genetics, than a small red light... 

Otherwise outdoor growers would be getting hermies from the moon and streetlights, and any other form of light that comes during the night...


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 26, 2012)

i completely agree about the shitty genetics and thats normal the only time something like that would happen, i didnt mean to make it sound like that will cause plants to hermy so my apologies


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> i completely agree about the shitty genetics and thats normal the only time something like that would happen, i didnt mean to make it sound like that will cause plants to hermy so my apologies


No apologies needed  I was just giving my 2 cents


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 26, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nah I meant what I thought I would be doing during my first grow: just basic nutes, no CO2, etc. Well I was completely wrong and I am now of the mindset to get a fully complete tent setup so I am cutting no costs. I just didn't expect to be able to get all of this great equipment until a year or so from now. I am way ahead of where I thought I would be, it's not bad, it's just that I was reading over my previous posts and laughing at how naive I was, and that was a mere month ago.


yeah me too. lol. i never figured id be able to order $1000 worth of shit at one time. lol. i always figured it was way out of my price range but the last harvest was pretty nice to me. 



billcollector99 said:


> Hermies come more from shitty genetics, than a small red light...
> 
> Otherwise outdoor growers would be getting hermies from the moon and streetlights, and any other form of light that comes during the night...





billcollector99 said:


> No apologies needed  I was just giving my 2 cents


hey man no one appreciates u jumping in here spreading ur knowledge and talkin shit to the homie. so im telling u to fuck off with as much love as possible.  lmao. j/k
so now u feel like coming out of ur cave and posting stuff huh? lol. where u been?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

In your box fucking your plants

Dont worry though, I used protection


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> In your box fucking your plants
> 
> Dont worry though, I used protection


i know its cuz they ballin. im in there fucking them now. i dont see u. lol. the sour is getting all fuckin huge had to tie her up a bit to keep her from falling over. tall lanky fat bastard. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i know its cuz they ballin. im in there fucking them now. i dont see u. lol. the sour is getting all fuckin huge had to tie her up a bit to keep her from falling over. tall lanky fat bastard. lol.


Ill bring the cam over and take some REAL pictures today  lol.

And Berkman, 

Your ladies are looking awesome!!

How are you liking your dwc buckets right now?


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ill bring the cam over and take some REAL pictures today  lol.
> 
> And Berkman,
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I appreciate that. 

I love DWC!!! The growth is amazing, and now that I added CO2 it is really taking off. The bud growth is noticeable from morning to night. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here are some updated pics. I have been burning my ladies a little bit this past week and while they are doing better they still have the claw. On a happier note, I like the growth rate of the buds!

Sorry about the shitty pics, the light fucks everything up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Those leaves look hella sativa-ish


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Those leaves look hella sativa-ish


They start off thin and get pretty fat afterwards. Its Pineapple Kush so it's mostly Indica, but it does have some Sativa in it.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 26, 2012)

mmm. i harvest in about 3 weeks. we should all get together and get our stoner kickback bake on. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmm. i harvest in about 3 weeks. we should all get together and get our stoner kickback bake on. lol.


Sounds like a good idea to me. By estimates I am harvesting at the end of May or beginning of June. Right in time for my birthday, what a great present for myself!

The plants are now 22-27 inches tall.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 27, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. By estimates I am harvesting at the end of May or beginning of June. Right in time for my birthday, what a great present for myself!
> 
> The plants are now 22-27 inches tall.


i like to give mine a 2 month veg. last ones wer about 2 feet tall when i put em in. now they are about 3-4 ft. once in flower yank all the lower stuff off. helps the tops get nice and fat. not to mention helps prevent mold and other issues with better circulation. dont really mind cutting the lower stuff off anymore. felt like such a waste. but found out over time that the lower stuff wasnt getting enough ballin light and was just a waste.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 27, 2012)

i see buds! plants r looking great berkman


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 27, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i like to give mine a 2 month veg. last ones wer about 2 feet tall when i put em in. now they are about 3-4 ft. once in flower yank all the lower stuff off. helps the tops get nice and fat. not to mention helps prevent mold and other issues with better circulation. dont really mind cutting the lower stuff off anymore. felt like such a waste. but found out over time that the lower stuff wasnt getting enough ballin light and was just a waste.


I only have about 3.5 feet between the tops of my buckets and my light so I think I will be going the route of FIM'ing to make em bushy instead of getting them tall. That way I can still veg for 3 or 4 weeks and get a similar yield.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 27, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> i see buds! plants r looking great berkman


Buds everywhere! Thanks man, I am still experiencing a little nute burn but it is almost gone.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 27, 2012)

*UPDATED GROW ROOM AND PICS:*

I added two more fans, one for active intake and one sitting on top of the carbon filter to scrub the air continuously. I have officially spent too much money and too much time on any one single grow so this is it. Enjoy the pics.

EDIT: I also added another circulation fan to push the CO2 up from the floor and also to add circulation to the other side of the plants. I wouldn't be surprised if I have to add another big circulation fan because the one I added is pretty small and the leaves aren't all moving as well as I would like. Will this ever end???


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 28, 2012)

plants are lookin pretty good man.. the plants just need to be wiggling just a little bit.. nothing too significant. how long are you into harvest? 
+REP


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> *UPDATED GROW ROOM AND PICS:*
> 
> I added two more fans, one for active intake and one sitting on top of the carbon filter to scrub the air continuously. I have officially spent too much money and too much time on any one single grow so this is it. Enjoy the pics.
> 
> EDIT: I also added another circulation fan to push the CO2 up from the floor and also to add circulation to the other side of the plants. I wouldn't be surprised if I have to add another big circulation fan because the one I added is pretty small and the leaves aren't all moving as well as I would like. Will this ever end???


shits lookin good man. keep up the good work.

bc99 came and took some pics of my stuff and posted it on my thread if u want to check it out. links at the bottom..

lol. and yes it will end. after u get enough fans. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 28, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> plants are lookin pretty good man.. the plants just need to be wiggling just a little bit.. nothing too significant. how long are you into harvest?
> +REP


Thanks, I am about to start week 4 of flowering.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 28, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> shits lookin good man. keep up the good work.
> 
> bc99 came and took some pics of my stuff and posted it on my thread if u want to check it out. links at the bottom..
> 
> lol. and yes it will end. after u get enough fans. lol.


I checked out the pics and your shit is looking lovely! Nice and frosty everywhere. Much better pics than before.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah my camera sucks balls cuz i dont have a charger for it so im stuck with my cell phone but every now and then bc99 comes over to snap pics and smoke bowls.

im excited to see ur results with the co2.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you think the yield increase from the Co2 is going to be worth the cost?

How do you measure your yield increase...


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Do you think the yield increase from the Co2 is going to be worth the cost?
> 
> How do you measure your yield increase...


Since this is my first grow with this setup, and in 10 years, the only thing I have to compare the yield to is the yield that my growing partner got from 3 nutrient burnt plants on his last run. He pulled just under 3/4 lb from 3 plants in an ebb and flow system with no CO2 and a 600 watt light. My setup is UCDWC, 1000 watt light, and CO2 so my yield should be a tab more than his. Maybe I will get a few grams of dried flowers when all is said and done. 

P.S. - just by seeing the growth of the buds since I have added CO2 has pretty much already justified the cost to me. The proof will be in about 4 weeks.


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 30, 2012)

i can definitely see how many bud sites you have and its cray! and im sure you will be very pleased with all of your purchases after this harvest and you have no major expenses the next go around


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 30, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> i can definitely see how many bud sites you have and its cray! and im sure you will be very pleased with all of your purchases after this harvest and you have no major expenses the next go around


Yeah I am really amazed at the amount of bud sites, it's almost too many.  

I am really counting on my equipment lasting for at least one more grow so I can enjoy some pure profit and not have to spend money every payday.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are some updated pics, the effects from the nute burn are starting to fade:


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 30, 2012)

The girls are now 24-30 inches tall and in week 4 of flower. The nute burn seems to be resolved and they are now hungry again. I have heard that you may be able to harvest early when using CO2, anyone ever hear the same thing?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> The girls are now 24-30 inches tall and in week 4 of flower. The nute burn seems to be resolved and they are now hungry again. I have heard that you may be able to harvest early when using CO2, anyone ever hear the same thing?


ive heard of it speeding up the process a little. possibly a week at most id assume tho since ive never used co2. had buddies say they noticed a difference in time but ive never actually payed much attention. id probably keep an eye out about the end of week 6 and check every few days. it would be interesting to see if its true.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ive heard of it speeding up the process a little. possibly a week at most id assume tho since ive never used co2. had buddies say they noticed a difference in time but ive never actually payed much attention. id probably keep an eye out about the end of week 6 and check every few days. it would be interesting to see if its true.


That's pretty much what I heard too, one week early. I am going to do what you suggested and start inspecting with the microscope after week 6.

On another CO2 note, my buddy who grew this strain last time is just blown away every time he looks at the size of my buds at this stage of growth. Add on top of that the fact that this strain produced 90% of the yield last time when it was only 33% of the grow and I am a happy guy. Pineapple Kush is a big yield-er!

Now, if I can only avoid fucking this whole thing up...


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 30, 2012)

u got this. are u going to flush them? if so what r u planning on using?


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u got this. are u going to flush them? if so what r u planning on using?


For sure, but I am only gonna flush for 3 or 4 days because I have been using H&G Drip Clean every res change which constantly breaks down salt buildups and acts as a constant flush for the entire grow. When I am 3 or 4 days from harvest I will drain the system and put straight PH'd R/O water in there, let em chill in the clean water instead of the dookie water they are currently in.

P.S. - Thanks for the confidence boost, I fully expect to see my plants dead every time I open the tent. I am very happy so far because they are still alive!!


----------



## borntoshine (May 1, 2012)

I like your set up!


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> For sure, but I am only gonna flush for 3 or 4 days because I have been using H&G Drip Clean every res change which constantly breaks down salt buildups and acts as a constant flush for the entire grow. When I am 3 or 4 days from harvest I will drain the system and put straight PH'd R/O water in there, let em chill in the clean water instead of the dookie water they are currently in.
> 
> P.S. - Thanks for the confidence boost, I fully expect to see my plants dead every time I open the tent. I am very happy so far because they are still alive!!



mmmm dookie. lol. that shit looks crazy. lol. yeah i feel the same way. i started 16 seeds for the first time recently and only got 8 to germ. which sucked donkey balls.  i know i know first time with seeds. lol. i normally always snatch up clones from billcollecter99 cuz of them being female already. anyways i started 16 and only got 8. and they are reg seeds so i can figure 4 or so will be male. so i thought to myself. fuck 4 plants. that sucks. so i went and bought rapid rooter a nicer dome and tray and everything and blasted 24 seeds expecting only half about 12 or so to pop and id get about 6 females. well come to find out my change in tactics helped out a bit. 20 out of the 24 have popped so far. so now i have 28 total and a possible few more. lmao. figure about half to be female and now im set. gonna toss them into flower after a few week veg and see what happens. just pull the males as they start being pervs and start pulling their balls out on people. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 1, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmmm dookie. lol. that shit looks crazy. lol. yeah i feel the same way. i started 16 seeds for the first time recently and only got 8 to germ. which sucked donkey balls.  i know i know first time with seeds. lol. i normally always snatch up clones from billcollecter99 cuz of them being female already. anyways i started 16 and only got 8. and they are reg seeds so i can figure 4 or so will be male. so i thought to myself. fuck 4 plants. that sucks. so i went and bought rapid rooter a nicer dome and tray and everything and blasted 24 seeds expecting only half about 12 or so to pop and id get about 6 females. well come to find out my change in tactics helped out a bit. 20 out of the 24 have popped so far. so now i have 28 total and a possible few more. lmao. figure about half to be female and now im set. gonna toss them into flower after a few week veg and see what happens. just pull the males as they start being pervs and start pulling their balls out on people. lol.


Good work, it's always nice when practice, and a change in tactics, pays off. 20/24 aint bad at all!


----------



## berkman858 (May 1, 2012)

borntoshine said:


> I like your set up!


Thanks cutey, I like your avatar.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2012)

This is so sweet. Congrats.


----------



## berkman858 (May 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is so sweet. Congrats.


Thanks bro. I appreciate it.


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is so sweet. Congrats.


hmm i think i wouldnt have put my email as my user name. lol. u may receive a shit ton of spam from the trolls on this site. i would create a new account with a different name. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Good work, it's always nice when practice, and a change in tactics, pays off. 20/24 aint bad at all!


its all just a learning process. u know what they say. lol. "if it didnt work the first time u fucked up somewhere." lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 1, 2012)

My leaves are getting frosty! Week 4 and frosty leaves, I have never experienced this before. I predict blizzard like conditions right before harvest. I hope I don't jinx myself but this is some amazing shit to me.


----------



## nameno (May 2, 2012)

berkman,your grow looks good to me,clean had to be a help,it all looks so neat and in it's place.My question is w here did you get the UC part?


----------



## berkman858 (May 2, 2012)

nameno said:


> berkman,your grow looks good to me,clean had to be a help,it all looks so neat and in it's place.My question is w here did you get the UC part?


Thanks, I assume you are asking where I purchased the HumCo Undercurrent DWC system. I bought it at San Diego Hydro. http://sdhydroponics.com/


----------



## dirtbikerida63 (May 2, 2012)

how much did the whole set up cost you?


----------



## berkman858 (May 2, 2012)

dirtbikerida63 said:


> how much did the whole set up cost you?


Ouch, why do you have to ask such painful questions?? I am in for about 3 grand right now but 1 or 2 harvests should repay that.


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

ouch. lol. thats a pretty penny. i wanna see if co2 works. might be running a 4x8 with it in the next few months for flower only. the veg tent is on its own. lol. just gotta get an ac and dehumidifier first. berkman has me beat sofar. lol. but i will catch up. hmm thats a lot of billfold.


----------



## BlowinPurpp (May 2, 2012)

This set up is serious dude, good luck!


----------



## berkman858 (May 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ouch. lol. thats a pretty penny. i wanna see if co2 works. might be running a 4x8 with it in the next few months for flower only. the veg tent is on its own. lol. just gotta get an ac and dehumidifier first. berkman has me beat sofar. lol. but i will catch up. hmm thats a lot of billfold.


Remember, I only win if I get some dank, aromatic bud. I will not accept victory any other way. 

JK, but I just checked my plants and the leaves are getting very sticky and frosty. What a difference a day makes! I really think it's the CO2 that's causing this explosive growth and frostiness.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

Or the undercerrent system. lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Or the undercerrent system. lol


Or the 1000 watt HPS... or ALL OF IT combined!!!! I am a mad scientist!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

How do you measure the PPM of the CO2 you are delivering to your plants, or PPM of Co2 inside your tent?


----------



## berkman858 (May 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How do you measure the PPM of the CO2 you are delivering to your plants, or PPM of Co2 inside your tent?


Sentinel CHHC-4 environmental controller - link is here. I also have a Titan Controls CO2 Regulator that I can set to different flow rates. I set the Sentinel to 1800 PPM and it knows when it's daytime and keeps the CO2 at 1800 until the temp gets too high and then it turns off the CO2 and turns on the ventilation fans. Vice versa when the temp drops. This is all configurable and can be changed so that the CO2 stays on when the cooling outlet is activated, which is good for grow rooms with A/C instead of fans to cool. My CO2 tank has been going strong for almost 2 weeks so far, but I think it's almost done.

Another thing, I am using less energy overall even with additional fans and etc. The environmental controller reduces power consumption by only activating the devices when necessary.


----------



## berkman858 (May 2, 2012)

Some pictures to prove I am not hallucinating:


----------



## berkman858 (May 3, 2012)

I was correct when I stated last night that my CO2 tank was almost done, it was completely done when I woke up this morning. No problem, a quick trip to San Diego Hydro and $14 and the problem was resolved. I am very happy that the tank lasted 12 days and only cost $14 to refill. CO2 is way expensive to get set up, but is cheap to maintain. I highly recommend it to anyone who has the means.


----------



## berkman858 (May 6, 2012)

This is the start of week 5 of flower. I am very pleased with their progress so far.

UPDATED PICS:


----------



## berkman858 (May 6, 2012)

Comparison pictures of my grow so far:


----------



## hattowndank (May 6, 2012)

looking excellent berkman! you have a couple monster buds in the back on that tent it looks like  and so many white hairs i cant wait to see those buds explode, keep up the good work


----------



## berkman858 (May 6, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> looking excellent berkman! you have a couple monster buds in the back on that tent it looks like  and so many white hairs i cant wait to see those buds explode, keep up the good work


Thanks hattondank! There are more bud sites and bigger buds than I could have ever hoped for at this stage of the grow. I am amazed every time I open the tent.


----------



## hattowndank (May 6, 2012)

haha i know the feeling and it will only continue to get better from here


----------



## berkman858 (May 6, 2012)

I think these are better pictures for comparison.


----------



## berkman858 (May 6, 2012)

Here is a handy PH chart to show nutrient uptake at different PH levels. I know there are other charts out there but this one is nice and neat and if you don't know by now; that's how I like things.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 7, 2012)

Damn bro... I missed a lot, there has been a lot if progress I see.. And it girls are looking nice!! Now that everything is coming together, u still think u could reach it expected yield?? What was it 3-4 oz per plant right??


----------



## berkman858 (May 7, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Damn bro... I missed a lot, there has been a lot if progress I see.. And it girls are looking nice!! Now that everything is coming together, u still think u could reach it expected yield?? What was it 3-4 oz per plant right??


I really don't want to jinx myself but that sounds about right. If I get at least 2 ounces per plant I will be really happy. I will be happy with some quality high grade smoke. At this point they are getting pretty frosty so I am hopeful.


----------



## wheels619 (May 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I really don't want to jinx myself but that sounds about right. If I get at least 2 ounces per plant I will be really happy. I will be happy with some quality high grade smoke. At this point they are getting pretty frosty so I am hopeful.


mmm. i visited ur plants last night. oh and dont worry i used a condom. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmm. i visited ur plants last night. oh and dont worry i used a condom. lol.


I knew they looked betrayed and hurt. I couldn't figure out why. Thx wheels, I will return the favor tonight.


----------



## wheels619 (May 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I knew they looked betrayed and hurt. I couldn't figure out why. Thx wheels, I will return the favor tonight.


gonna be hard to do that. only have two ladies left in flower. getting ready to have a few more starting in the next week or so tho. they willl be klinda small so they may just roll over and take it. lmao.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

Sup gentlemen


----------



## berkman858 (May 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sup gentlemen


Sup BC? How's it hangin?


----------



## berkman858 (May 7, 2012)

I think there is something wrong with RIU, I can't upload any attachments. Well I am sure everyone is sick of seeing my girls anyway.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I think there is something wrong with RIU, I can't upload any attachments. Well I am sure everyone is sick of seeing my girls anyway.


Can never get sick of bud porn homie!!

You have a macro setting on your cam?

Yeah i cant upload pics either.

I got a confirmed girl today so I am stoked. This bitch has reeked since veg so i am excited.

Gonna try for a couple OZ off a 150 HPS


----------



## berkman858 (May 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Can never get sick of bud porn homie!!
> 
> You have a macro setting on your cam?
> 
> ...


Hahah, nice.

Nah, I have a Nikon DSLR and they don't have macro settings. I am planning on getting a macro lens soon.

Sux ballsack.

Congrats!

That's doable, I think. Just the 1 plant?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

eh, no there is another one, but it is looking suspect. May be a boy. In which case I may make some f-2's.

I have a couple other seeds in there going 12 /12 from seed, so I shall see what happens I guess 

Plus a friend is going to hook me up with some proven clones.


----------



## wheels619 (May 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Can never get sick of bud porn homie!!
> 
> You have a macro setting on your cam?
> 
> ...


hey thats my 150 hps. lmao. i forgot u had that.


----------



## wheels619 (May 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> eh, no there is another one, but it is looking suspect. May be a boy. In which case I may make some f-2's.
> 
> I have a couple other seeds in there going 12 /12 from seed, so I shall see what happens I guess
> 
> Plus a friend is going to hook me up with some proven clones.


my cougar 5-0 turned out to be female too.  i tossed her in the shed today so we shall see what she can do. im getting some of those skunkuana clones too. im gonna build a 46"x46" screen for them in the tent. have to figure out how to attach it to one of the big tubs i have in the shed so i can toss three or four plants in it if need be. u down to get ur build on with me manana?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> my cougar 5-0 turned out to be female too.  i tossed her in the shed today so we shall see what she can do. im getting some of those skunkuana clones too. im gonna build a 46"x46" screen for them in the tent. have to figure out how to attach it to one of the big tubs i have in the shed so i can toss three or four plants in it if need be. u down to get ur build on with me manana?


Sure, pick me up at home depot, ill be out front with a sombrero on


----------



## wheels619 (May 8, 2012)

for sure i have to get 3 inch screws anyways. lmao. what time shall i fetch u?


----------



## berkman858 (May 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sure, pick me up at home depot, ill be out front with a sombrero on


Hahha, damn you sure get around. I have seen you at many hope depots across the country. That is a fancy sombrero, I think I need to get one for myself. That way I can fit in down here in Cali a little better. Maybe it will hide my Jew nose.


----------



## berkman858 (May 8, 2012)

Updated pics:





P.S. - There are a lot more crystals than these pics show because there is a size limit on the attachments and details like trichomes are the first to dissapear. RIU seems to have lowered their size limits.


----------



## drbacana (May 9, 2012)

BerkmanHi, I'm fromBrazil,your setupis very good!havealook, I'llride the samerdwcthan yours!accompanyingfollow....


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Updated pics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158456View attachment 2158453View attachment 2158458View attachment 2158459View attachment 2158461View attachment 2158450
> ...


u might better off using a photo bucket account for ur pics. at least that way if something were to happen with the law or possibly anything else u can just delete the photobucket account and all the pictures u have posted disappear from ur thread. not to mention they will hook u up with clearer shots on screen that u dont have to actually click on to view.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u might better off using a photo bucket account for ur pics. at least that way if something were to happen with the law or possibly anything else u can just delete the photobucket account and all the pictures u have posted disappear from ur thread. not to mention they will hook u up with clearer shots on screen that u dont have to actually click on to view.


Nice, thanks for the idea. I will try it out.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

drbacana said:


> BerkmanHi, I'm fromBrazil,your setupis very good!havealook, I'llride the samerdwcthan yours!accompanyingfollow....


Hello there Brazil. Thank you, but I am a little unclear on the meaning of your sentence. Do you mean you are getting the same type of DWC system that I have? If so, you will be very very happy with it. It has very fast growth and supposedly high yields but this is my first grow with it so we'll see.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 9, 2012)

Hey berkman585... Sorry if I'm bring up something old, I don't have that much time to read through posts today, but my plants look almost identical to yours right now (including the bushiness and distance away from each other). That's my concern actually; did you find any problems having the plants so close to each other? When my babies started getting a bit taller I noticed the lower leaves drying up and I pick the ones that are dried up all the time - I want to help airflow and prevent mold. I'm also using a T5 fluorescent from my cloner and I have it sitting on top of my hydroton pointing upward to help the lower leaves to receive a little light - I was just wondering if you had any problems with your lower leaves or if you're using anything extra for the lower half of the plants?


----------



## drbacana (May 9, 2012)

Hi berk how do I putmy photos?


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 9, 2012)

Click "Go Advanced" a new page will appear and then click "Manage Attachments"


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Hey berkman585... Sorry if I'm bring up something old, I don't have that much time to read through posts today, but my plants look almost identical to yours right now (including the bushiness and distance away from each other). That's my concern actually; did you find any problems having the plants so close to each other? When my babies started getting a bit taller I noticed the lower leaves drying up and I pick the ones that are dried up all the time - I want to help airflow and prevent mold. I'm also using a T5 fluorescent from my cloner and I have it sitting on top of my hydroton pointing upward to help the lower leaves to receive a little light - I was just wondering if you had any problems with your lower leaves or if you're using anything extra for the lower half of the plants?


No I haven't had any issues with the plants being too close together. I have trimmed a little bit to allow better light penetration to the lower leaves. I have 2 circulation fans and a filter/fan scrubber that also circulates air and this coupled with 50-56% relative humidity and I have been ok so far. (fingers crossed)

I think you may want to rethink the T5 under the plants because from what I have read and heard, light under the plants does not really do much and can actually confuse the plant. Side lighting is ok but under lighting doesn't seem to be all that useful, at least from what I have heard. What wattage lamp are you using? My 1000 watt gets down through the canopy pretty well since I did some minor trimming.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 9, 2012)

Since the T5, I have had less wilting and less dry leaves. I'm using a 1000W HPS as well, but my babies are over 4 feet now and the bottom leaves don't get much light at all. I think next time I probably won't grow them as tall, but the bud production really took off in the last couple days - like I said it seems like I'm ~ 1 to 2 weeks behind what your pics look like. I've topped the plants quite a few times and they bushed right up. The T5 isn't that intense, but I have noticed the bottom leaves growing some hairs now too. It seems pretty ambient and not too directional, but none the less, the light is under the leaves. Maybe I'll take some pics. But thanks - you got me thinking now.


----------



## drbacana (May 9, 2012)

I can not find the place to uploadphotos!


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Since the T5, I have had less wilting and less dry leaves. I'm using a 1000W HPS as well, but my babies are over 4 feet now and the bottom leaves don't get much light at all. I think next time I probably won't grow them as tall, but the bud production really took off in the last couple days - like I said it seems like I'm ~ 1 to 2 weeks behind what your pics look like. I've topped the plants quite a few times and they bushed right up. The T5 isn't that intense, but I have noticed the bottom leaves growing some hairs now too. It seems pretty ambient and not too directional, but none the less, the light is under the leaves. Maybe I'll take some pics. But thanks - you got me thinking now.


Like I said, I do not know if under lighting is bad from experience, just from books, internet, or hearsay so take what I say with a grain of salt. Have you tried trimming for light penetration? 

P.S. - I only FIM'd one plant (the one in the back left) and that thing is fucking bush-e! The other 3 are just growing naturally and all plants are between 24-31 inches tall. I think the look of my plants is a combination of my setup and the strain, Pineapple Kush. When my partner grew some in his tent he got a similar effect, it is a very high yielding strain.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

drbacana said:


> I cannotfind theplace touploadphotos!


drbacana - check this thread, it has some helpful tips for navigating and using this forum - https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/116389-forum-help-thread.html


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 9, 2012)

Haven't trimmed at all yet. I think I might wait a bit longer; let the buds find a home then I'll push the shit out them and then start cutting leaves I think. I've 'heard' things about cutting leaves too. lol It never ends.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Haven't trimmed at all yet. I think I might wait a bit longer; let the buds find a home then I'll push the shit out them and then start cutting leaves I think. I've 'heard' things about cutting leaves too. lol It never ends.


That sounds like a good idea, I didn't start trimming until this past weekend. 

I've "heard" things about things...


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Since the T5, I have had less wilting and less dry leaves. I'm using a 1000W HPS as well, but my babies are over 4 feet now and the bottom leaves don't get much light at all. I think next time I probably won't grow them as tall, but the bud production really took off in the last couple days - like I said it seems like I'm ~ 1 to 2 weeks behind what your pics look like. I've topped the plants quite a few times and they bushed right up. The T5 isn't that intense, but I have noticed the bottom leaves growing some hairs now too. It seems pretty ambient and not too directional, but none the less, the light is under the leaves. Maybe I'll take some pics. But thanks - you got me thinking now.


 take ur t5 and mount it on a wall about midway up ur plant facing sidwaysrope will even work.. it will hook up the rest of the plant with lighting. lower leaves wil stop dying off and yellowing plus it wont twist all ur buds op from having light coming up thru the plant. i have a nice 150 hps i use for side lighting. it works pretty sweet for the plants above 3 ft tall. just have to rotate them about a quarter turn every day or so.


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, I didn't start trimming until this past weekend.
> 
> I've "heard" things about things...


i trim leaves thruout the plants flower life. pull a few here and there as needed. ive found that pulling leaves help the lowers get light and try to at least be somewhat worth it. altho i pretty much just trim the whole lowest foot completely off of the plant now. tends to help the tops bulk up more in flower since it diverts all the energy it was using for the lower stuff up to the tops. however many there may be. also helps not having to deal with all that lower popcorn stuff that i feel is such a waste to put into my hash pile. but it also helps that i grow three foot plants almost all the time. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

oh and on a side note i have weed. lol.  jars and jars of weed.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> oh and on a side note i have weed. lol.  jars and jars of weed.


That is great to hear! It's about time, slacker.

I have heard that constant trimming can actually stunt a plant, your thoughts? Or maybe it was just trimming too much at once.


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That is great to hear! It's about time, slacker.
> 
> I have heard that constant trimming can actually stunt a plant, your thoughts? Or maybe it was just trimming too much at once.


i think its too much at once. lol. i cut a shit ton off my plants and they are fine. just dont pull the leaves off during veg unless its absolutely needed to free up light and to help with circulation. the fan leaves are still used during flower they are just gradually needed less and less becuz as the plant grows buds it will grow a lot of the actual leaves needed for flower production as the bud grows. but everyone grows different ive just found a way that works for me.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i think its too much at once. lol. i cut a shit ton off my plants and they are fine. just dont pull the leaves off during veg unless its absolutely needed to free up light and to help with circulation. the fan leaves are still used during flower they are just gradually needed less and less becuz as the plant grows buds it will grow a lot of the actual leaves needed for flower production as the bud grows. but everyone grows different ive just found a way that works for me.


Sounds about right. I will just have to find what works in my setup, strain by strain.


----------



## budleydoright (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I fully expect to see my plants dead every time I open the tent. I am very happy so far because they are still alive!!


Happened to me once! A defective circuit breaker on a power strip took down a whole crop. I thought I was the only one that had that feeling!


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That is great to hear! It's about time, slacker.
> 
> I have heard that constant trimming can actually stunt a plant, your thoughts? Or maybe it was just trimming too much at once.


also im not a slacker. lol. im in fact getting ready to order a shit ton of equipment again. lol. moving my grow completely into my room for the 2 4x4 scrogs.  ordering another tent and fan along with the necessary ducting for the fans and lights. gonna veg one 4x4 scrog screen while i flower the other in a xxl hood with a 1000 hps. im completely digital finally on ballasts and have balling hoods have circulation down pat. now just need ac. dont think im going to run co2. its just too much of an investment for me at the moment. got bills to pay. maybe when i get a huge grow going. lol. ill rock it.


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Happened to me once! A defective circuit breaker on a power strip took down a whole crop. I thought I was the only one that had that feeling!


i had my only ballast die on me cus a three way splitter melted under load and almost killed everything. surprised my shit didnt burn down. lol. but now i made sure to buy decent ballasts so that if it ever happens again it will just pop the fuse instead of killing my whole grow. had to buy a new ballast, power strips splitters the whole nine yards. was such a pain. to top it off it was fucking raining outside. lmao. thought the world shit on me that day.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Happened to me once! A defective circuit breaker on a power strip took down a whole crop. I thought I was the only one that had that feeling!


I still feel that way, every time I open the tent and they are alive my balls glow green. That sucks about your power strip, how did it take down a whole crop?


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> also im not a slacker. lol. im in fact getting ready to order a shit ton of equipment again. lol. moving my grow completely into my room for the 2 4x4 scrogs.  ordering another tent and fan along with the necessary ducting for the fans and lights. gonna veg one 4x4 scrog screen while i flower the other in a xxl hood with a 1000 hps. im completely digital finally on ballasts and have balling hoods have circulation down pat. now just need ac. dont think im going to run co2. its just too much of an investment for me at the moment. got bills to pay. maybe when i get a huge grow going. lol. ill rock it.


Alright alright, calm down. I wanna see some pics of this vertical scrog idea of yours. Get to work!


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 9, 2012)

lookin' solid buddy! keep up the good work.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

guerrilla medic said:


> lookin' solid buddy! keep up the good work.


Thanks, I am trying real hard to stay out of my plants' way. Just let them be and they seem to be doing well. I do have most of the stuff automated so ... I guess they really don't need me for much anymore. It's like seeing kids grow up, but then you get to kill 'em and smoke 'em so that's cool!


----------



## budleydoright (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I still feel that way, every time I open the tent and they are alive my balls glow green. That sucks about your power strip, how did it take down a whole crop?


I had the pump to my water cooled lights plugged into it, my no flo switch failed as well. fucking steam came out of the box when I opened the door! It was a sight, and a painful memory. But let us not forget the real victims here: 30 beautiful Blueberry females 3 weeks into flower who died a horrific death.


----------



## berkman858 (May 9, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I had the pump to my water cooled lights plugged into it, my no flo switch failed as well. fucking steam came out of the box when I opened the door! It was a sight, and a painful memory. But let us not forget the real victims here: 30 beautiful Blueberry females 3 weeks into flower who died a horrific death.


Damn dude, you got steamed pot. I guess that's one way to do it. That must have been hell for the little ladies.

Oh well, at least it wasn't you. You can always grow more pot, it's hard to get laid when your dick is melted to your thigh.


----------



## drbacana (May 9, 2012)

Berk tell me how you do the diet of girls, removes all solution or adds the food with water?

its pH remains stable for many days?


----------



## wheels619 (May 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Alright alright, calm down. I wanna see some pics of this vertical scrog idea of yours. Get to work!


im gonna do a horizontal scrog this run. just becuz i dont have all the equipment and supplies i would need for a vertical yet.  but im hoping to pull about a half a P off of a 46"x46" screen with the thousand. got 8 clones in the bubble cloner right now of early skunk x jack herer. 4 of the clones are going to billcollector99. once they roots 4 of them are in one gallons and they are gonna start the scrog. i wont have enough cash to buy cooltubes and all the supplies needed to have them hung and to build the wall screens. so i have to wait till i free up the 400 after this run to start the wall scrog. so about a month or so hopefully with 4 clones. maybe a month and a half max.that will give me enough time to get my head out of my ass and to start buying all the needed materials and supplies with the cash situation at hand. maybe ill buy another 400. who knows.or maybe even a nice t5 with a few offset spectrum bulbs.


----------



## drbacana (May 10, 2012)

Achieve!Data frommy set up

4x4Greenhou sesecret garden blooming
Mothers and clones spreading Secret jardin

850W HPS light bloom
Light 650w MH vegetative

Ballasts lumatek 600w and 250w

Clonesand mothers.six t5 20w

A / C 12,000 btus on 18 hours a day

RDWC

5 gallon pails of five

two General Hydroponics Dual Diaphragm AirPump

One HydroLogic StealthRO100-Customized Reverse Osmosis Filter

four Active Aqua AirStone Round Disc -4 in

Net Pots four-six in

one Active Aqua Submersible Pump 400 GPH

mothers
two moby dick
one lemon skunk
one cheese
one sletack x skunk


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Achieve!Data frommy set up
> 
> 4x4Greenhou sesecret garden blooming
> Mothers and clones spreading Secret jardin
> ...


thats a cool ass tent actually. i was thinking about getting one but i expanded a bit. not to sure what to say about ur tattooed booby in the pic but hey to each his own. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Achieve!Data frommy set up
> 
> 4x4Greenhou sesecret garden blooming
> Mothers and clones spreading Secret jardin
> ...


mmm? im lost. i think i may be a bit stoned. but my question is how did u get the 650watts of veg out of a 600watt and a 250watt ballast? do u have cfls of t5s that u veg with also or is it just a typo?


----------



## marc88101 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Achieve!Data frommy set up
> 
> 4x4Greenhou sesecret garden blooming
> Mothers and clones spreading Secret jardin
> ...


Putshirt on orgoto a
tanningbed


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks, I am trying real hard to stay out of my plants' way. Just let them be and they seem to be doing well. I do have most of the stuff automated so ... I guess they really don't need me for much anymore. It's like seeing kids grow up, but then you get to kill 'em and smoke 'em so that's cool!



Lol.. I kno exactly what u mean... It's hard not to do too much.. My worst enemy Is idle time, 2 nights ago I got bored & I pulled 90% of the large fan leaves off my plant, (green love potion) now it's not like I don't kno what I'm doing.. I read up on this way before I actually did it. But the poin is that I prob would have never done it if I didn't get bored lol.


----------



## drbacana (May 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmm? im lost. i think i may be a bit stoned. but my question is how did u get the 650watts of veg out of a 600watt and a 250watt ballast? do u have cfls of t5s that u veg with also or is it just a typo?



Lumatek 600w = 400w, 475w and 600w super-lumens Lumatek 250w = 150w, 175w and 250w super-lumens

Bloom lumatek 600w + lumatek 250w = 850w
veg lumatek 600w ( 400w ) + lumatek 250w = 650w


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> oh and on a side note i have weed. lol.  jars and jars of weed.


Damn , I can't wait to say that.. Quick question... I just smoked some of my friends home grown yesterday .. It's bagseed but it smells real funky & it actually turned purple, (not sure if it's genetics or just because it's outside and the weather has been pretty cold this month like 50s & 60s) but either way it was pretty hard hitting smoke but it tastes like ass.. But he only dried it no curing.. So my question is .. How long do u leave weed curing in the jar before it is decent (like some mid-grade) & how long before it's really good and tastes sweet or sour or whatever??


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Berk tell me how you do the diet of girls, removes all solution or adds the food with water?
> 
> its pH remains stable for many days?


I use House and Garden nutrients, the entire product line. I try to remove all of the solution before changing the reservoir every week but now that the plants are so big I cannot move them without breaking buds. I am going to run water through the system to dilute the solution and then remove what I can with my pumping system and a shop vac.

My PH usually rises slowly over the day but lately it has been very stable. I am not sure what the difference is, it could be due to overfeeding but I really don't think they are being overfed.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Lol.. I kno exactly what u mean... It's hard not to do too much.. My worst enemy Is idle time, 2 nights ago I got bored & I pulled 90% of the large fan leaves off my plant, (green love potion) now it's not like I don't kno what I'm doing.. I read up on this way before I actually did it. But the poin is that I prob would have never done it if I didn't get bored lol.


yeah...... that may be too much trimming, we'll see. Boredom is bad, I usually cause trouble when I am bored.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Damn , I can't wait to say that.. Quick question... I just smoked some of my friends home grown yesterday .. It's bagseed but it smells real funky & it actually turned purple, (not sure if it's genetics or just because it's outside and the weather has been pretty cold this month like 50s & 60s) but either way it was pretty hard hitting smoke but it tastes like ass.. But he only dried it no curing.. So my question is .. How long do u leave weed curing in the jar before it is decent (like some mid-grade) & how long before it's really good and tastes sweet or sour or whatever??


Cure for at least a month, up to 6 months or a year. Curing is muy importante!!!! It brings out the aromas and flavors that you would never know was even in the genetics of the bud if you don't cure.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I use House and Garden nutrients, the entire product line. I try to remove all of the solution before changing the reservoir every week but now that the plants are so big I cannot move them without breaking buds. I am going to run water through the system to dilute the solution and then remove what I can with my pumping system and a shop vac.
> 
> My PH usually rises slowly over the day but lately it has been very stable. I am not sure what the difference is, it could be due to overfeeding but I really don't think they are being overfed.


 during flower (usually around wk 5 for me) plants stop using as much nitrogen(which has low ph) and begin using much more potassium(which has high ph). this causes ph to stabilize and then decline, in my experience. also, a plants nutrient needs generally peak out during weeks 4 through 6(depending on strain) then begin to taper back down.


----------



## guerrilla medic (May 10, 2012)

i actually change my npk ratio at around wk 3 1/2 -4 to help meet the plants needs during this transition.


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Lumatek 600w = 400w, 475w and 600w super-lumens Lumatek 250w = 150w, 175w and 250w super-lumens
> 
> Bloom lumatek 600w + lumatek 250w = 850w
> veg lumatek 600w ( 400w ) + lumatek 250w = 650w


oh u got both dimmable. gotcha. i knew something was off with the math in my head. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Damn , I can't wait to say that.. Quick question... I just smoked some of my friends home grown yesterday .. It's bagseed but it smells real funky & it actually turned purple, (not sure if it's genetics or just because it's outside and the weather has been pretty cold this month like 50s & 60s) but either way it was pretty hard hitting smoke but it tastes like ass.. But he only dried it no curing.. So my question is .. How long do u leave weed curing in the jar before it is decent (like some mid-grade) & how long before it's really good and tastes sweet or sour or whatever??


i dry my stuff for 4-7 days depending on how light or dense the nugs are. when they are almost dry. u can feel just a little moisture in them. then its in a jar for a week+ of closed jar. but i open them 2 times everyday for about an hour in a cool dark place to air it out and to help get rid of some of the moisture thats built up in the jars. it slowly draws the rest of the moisture out of the buds as it dries. takes about another week if not longer this way. so i normally smoke half the jar before its fully cured. not to mention people hit me up for O's all the time and it kinda dwindles my jars. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

guerrilla medic said:


> during flower (usually around wk 5 for me) plants stop using as much nitrogen(which has low ph) and begin using much more potassium(which has high ph). this causes ph to stabilize and then decline, in my experience. also, a plants nutrient needs generally peak out during weeks 4 through 6(depending on strain) then begin to taper back down.


Cool, that explains the PH difference. Thanks.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

guerrilla medic said:


> i actually change my npk ratio at around wk 3 1/2 -4 to help meet the plants needs during this transition.


I am following my H&G feeding schedule at a reduced strength. I think they have accounted for the change in nutrient needs and I have been adding more PK this week and next week comes Shooting Powder, which is the high PK finisher.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> take ur t5 and mount it on a wall about midway up ur plant facing sidwaysrope will even work.. it will hook up the rest of the plant with lighting. lower leaves wil stop dying off and yellowing plus it wont twist all ur buds op from having light coming up thru the plant. i have a nice 150 hps i use for side lighting. it works pretty sweet for the plants above 3 ft tall. just have to rotate them about a quarter turn every day or so.


Yeah, I was watching for them to start to 'turning around'. I'm going to have to setup something on the side as I can't exactly put it on the wall in the room. Thanks.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Yeah, I was watching for them to start to 'turning around'. I'm going to have to setup something on the side as I can't exactly put it on the wall in the room. Thanks.


So you listen to Wheels but not me? On my own thread you disrespect me???? I am outraged! 

JK ... I am bored.


----------



## drbacana (May 10, 2012)

You can achieve this result?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bIbGxFMZGo&feature=related


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So you listen to Wheels but not me? On my own thread you disrespect me???? I am outraged!
> 
> JK ... I am bored.


bahahahaha. thats becuz im ballin. lol. im fuckin stoned dude. like really really fuckin stoned. had the guys trimming the last of the beasts today and we smoked the scissor hash.  got the money for my new setup. just gotta run to the bank in the morning to deposit the money, get to homedepot for some 3" screws for the screen. already have the wood and the netting is thanks to my buddy f.m.i.l.y.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> You canachieve this result?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bIbGxFMZGo&feature=related


I don't know what the yield was but it looked pretty good. I think I can come close this time around. Next time I can probably beat it.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> bahahahaha. thats becuz im ballin. lol. im fuckin stoned dude. like really really fuckin stoned. had the guys trimming the last of the beasts today and we smoked the scissor hash.  got the money for my new setup. just gotta run to the bank in the morning to deposit the money, get to homedepot for some 3" screws for the screen. already have the wood and the netting is thanks to my buddy f.m.i.l.y.


I am pretty stoned too, not as stoned as you but this Sour Grape with Sour Double Hash on top has me pretty good. I wanna smoke some scissor hash!!! Soon enough I will have my very own scissor hash and then who will be jealous and who will be ballin?!? 

That's great news! I am interested in seeing how your SCRoG goes. When do you plan on starting? And I forgot, what strain are you gonna do? Cuz I am gonna want some!


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am pretty stoned too, not as stoned as you but this Sour Grape with Sour Double Hash on top has me pretty good. I wanna smoke some scissor hash!!! Soon enough I will have my very own scissor hash and then who will be jealous and who will be ballin?!?
> 
> That's great news! I am interested in seeing how your SCRoG goes. When do you plan on starting? And I forgot, what strain are you gonna do? Cuz I am gonna want some!


i would like to start it in the next 7 days. just waiting for the cuttings to root in the bubble cloner.  they are Early Skunk x with Jack Herer i believe. really really fabulous. a buddy grew them out a while ago and it came out pretty good. definitely a good candidate for a scrog.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i would like to start it in the next 7 days. just waiting for the cuttings to root in the bubble cloner.  they are Early Skunk x with Jack Herer i believe. really really fabulous. a buddy grew them out a while ago and it came out pretty good. definitely a good candidate for a scrog.


Nice combination, I love Skunk and Herer so they should be pretty good together.


----------



## drbacana (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I don't know what the yield was but it looked pretty good. I think I can come close this time around. Next time I can probably beat it.


12 onces one plant


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

drbacana said:


> 12 onces one plant


Damn, that's pretty good yield. Nah I don't think I will get close to that in one plant but we will see what my total harvest does with 4 plants in a 5x5. How big was that one plant? How much room did it take up, a whole 5x5?

Uhh, do you guys even do feet, or do you go by meters and centimeters down there?


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So you listen to Wheels but not me? On my own thread you disrespect me???? I am outraged!
> 
> JK ... I am bored.


lol, yeah kinda hijacked your thread there... But in my defense; it did take a couple days to notice (or for it to even happen).


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> lol, yeah kinda hijacked your thread there... But in my defense; it did take a couple days to notice (or for it to even happen).


You sneaky fucker you. You better be happy I am drinking Jameson and am a happy drunk so you are OK for now. I am an angry meth user so watch out!


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

Updated Pics:


----------



## budleydoright (May 10, 2012)

Nice! I flipped on the 11th so I think your a bit ahead of me,


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Nice! I flipped on the 11th so I think your a bit ahead of me,


11th? tomorrow? Fuck man, that's pretty neat, how did you do that? 

Yeah I think I am like 3 or 4 days ahead of you but they are probably different strains so different harvest times. It's not a competition, at least not between me and you. It's definitely a competition between me and my wallet. I am winning!


Or losing, I can't decide ...


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> 11th? tomorrow? Fuck man, that's pretty neat, how did you do that?
> 
> Yeah I think I am like 3 or 4 days ahead of you but they are probably different strains so different harvest times. It's not a competition, at least not between me and you. It's definitely a competition between me and my wallet. I am winning!
> 
> ...


oh its a competition alright. ill show u. lmao. just wait till i get everything up and running. i will someday have co2 aand i will kick that ass. lol. j/k. i ordering the second 4x4 tent, another 6" fan, a cooltube, more 6" ducting, an 8" to dual 6" y connecter and a few other odds and ends tomorrow after i run to the bank.  im so fuckin excited. i love it when i get random money coming in for extra projects. lol.


----------



## budleydoright (May 10, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> 11th? tomorrow? Fuck man, that's pretty neat, how did you do that?
> 
> Yeah I think I am like 3 or 4 days ahead of you but they are probably different strains so different harvest times. It's not a competition, at least not between me and you. It's definitely a competition between me and my wallet. I am winning!
> 
> ...


No I wasn't challangeing you to a duel or anything of the sort, just nice to follow along (plus I see you guys still measure in inches). this thread has been a fun read, it has a nice vibe. How have you managed to keep the trolls out?

Ya, that wallet thing. I keep answering the question of "how many fucking lights do you need?" with "One more"

currently burning 4-1ks and 1 600. will be adding 2 more 600's into the mix for a few weeks soon.


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> No I wasn't challangeing you to a duel or anything of the sort, just nice to follow along (plus I see you guys still measure in inches). this thread has been a fun read, it has a nice vibe. How have you managed to keep the trolls out?
> 
> Ya, that wallet thing. I keep answering the question of "how many fucking lights do you need?" with "One more"
> 
> ...


and thats exactly what i want. lol. but until i get the family stuff sorted out and get more room im stuck with my 1000 and 400 in a few tents. i would love to move into a place with a garage so i can seal it off and build an actuall grow room out of it. with 2x4s and drywall. u know actually do it up right. beautiful setup by the way. got anymore pics?


----------



## budleydoright (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> and thats exactly what i want. lol. but until i get the family stuff sorted out and get more room im stuck with my 1000 and 400 in a few tents. i would love to move into a place with a garage so i can seal it off and build an actuall grow room out of it. with 2x4s and drywall. u know actually do it up right. beautiful setup by the way. got anymore pics?



It's been a 3 year project that started in a 4 x 8 box up to this 8 x 11 walkin. I had a pretty big investment in a water cooled setup that I decided to get away from so I had to do this on the cheap. I was also running 3 x 600 in my last setup. Now I have 4 different brands of ballasts. 2 digital 2 magnetic and 3 different brands of hoods. I have less than 250 in the hoods. Two of the ballasts were purchased used and my AC was scored off of craigs list for 150 bucks.
This is so much nicer than trying to balance out a poorly designed system like my last one. I will make the investment in better hoods if I don't go bare bulb vertical and in an inverter type high eer minisplit.
I'm also thinking about copying that humco copy of the uc in a dual 2 x 8 setup for 16 sites. Only holdback is I can't move the containers to get into the room and not packing every square foot possible with buds, well that just goes against every fiber of my being.

I will get some more pics. All I have is my phone and those magnetic ballasts put out that 60hz line on my pics. I don't have any other lights in there.

Those are 8 Double dutch in 3g coco. To the left of that shot are 12 KaBooms that are 2 weeks in. They're a sativa dominant stain that is growing 3 inches a day. In my veg box are 4 bubba kush and 4 critical plus. I'm going to have to fire up my old system to start to flower them in since the dutch is around 4 weeks away.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> It's been a 3 year project that started in a 4 x 8 box up to this 8 x 11 walkin. I had a pretty big investment in a water cooled setup that I decided to get away from so I had to do this on the cheap. I was also running 3 x 600 in my last setup. Now I have 4 different brands of ballasts. 2 digital 2 magnetic and 3 different brands of hoods. I have less than 250 in the hoods. Two of the ballasts were purchased used and my AC was scored off of craigs list for 150 bucks.
> This is so much nicer than trying to balance out a poorly designed system like my last one. I will make the investment in better hoods if I don't go bare bulb vertical and in an inverter type high eer minisplit.
> I'm also thinking about copying that humco copy of the uc in a dual 2 x 8 setup for 16 sites. Only holdback is I can't move the containers to get into the room and not packing every square foot possible with buds, well that just goes against every fiber of my being.
> 
> ...


im starting to think vertical is the way to go. im trying to figure out how to set up a vertocal 3 wall scrog in my 4x4 now. ive got a 4x6 i flower in now but im just trying to maximize my yield for the amount of space i have and im thinking scrog. im going to veg out a 4x4 screen in it for the time being with a few cuts if early skunk x jack herer flowering under an xxxl hood with the 1000 till i can get the new 4x4 up and running vertically. ordering the cooltube and new tent and fans and stuff tomorrow. ive been breaking the bank lately. lmao. spending a 5 spot on all the shit i need tomorrow and i just spent a g about a month ago. not to mention im downsizing my cali king for a twin to make more room for the tents. its cool tho i sleep at my chick pad more than i do here. lol. bowchicawowwow.

i keep telling myself that "its all for the good of me sinsi." lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> No I wasn't challangeing you to a duel or anything of the sort, just nice to follow along (plus I see you guys still measure in inches). this thread has been a fun read, it has a nice vibe. How have you managed to keep the trolls out?
> 
> Ya, that wallet thing. I keep answering the question of "how many fucking lights do you need?" with "One more"
> 
> ...


I am the troll killer, fuck them waste of time motherfuckers.

Inches, yes inches is common for small timers like me. I will be measuring in feet soon enough, gotta get a house so I can do things proper.

More lights, yes I want more lights but for now 1 tent with 1000 watts is all I have the space for.


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> It's been a 3 year project that started in a 4 x 8 box up to this 8 x 11 walkin. I had a pretty big investment in a water cooled setup that I decided to get away from so I had to do this on the cheap. I was also running 3 x 600 in my last setup. Now I have 4 different brands of ballasts. 2 digital 2 magnetic and 3 different brands of hoods. I have less than 250 in the hoods. Two of the ballasts were purchased used and my AC was scored off of craigs list for 150 bucks.
> This is so much nicer than trying to balance out a poorly designed system like my last one. I will make the investment in better hoods if I don't go bare bulb vertical and in an inverter type high eer minisplit.
> I'm also thinking about copying that humco copy of the uc in a dual 2 x 8 setup for 16 sites. Only holdback is I can't move the containers to get into the room and not packing every square foot possible with buds, well that just goes against every fiber of my being.
> 
> ...


You will be more than pleased with a Humco style UCDWC. It grows monsters, and if you have the height watch out they can get pretty fucking huge. I am limited on my height but next grow I plan to FIM and pack the green in there so tight that it is just one giant hedge of pot that I will need hedge trimmers to trim.


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im starting to think vertical is the way to go. im trying to figure out how to set up a vertocal 3 wall scrog in my 4x4 now. ive got a 4x6 i flower in now but im just trying to maximize my yield for the amount of space i have and im thinking scrog. im going to veg out a 4x4 screen in it for the time being with a few cuts if early skunk x jack herer flowering under an xxxl hood with the 1000 till i can get the new 4x4 up and running vertically. ordering the cooltube and new tent and fans and stuff tomorrow. ive been breaking the bank lately. lmao. spending a 5 spot on all the shit i need tomorrow and i just spent a g about a month ago. not to mention im downsizing my cali king for a twin to make more room for the tents. its cool tho i sleep at my chick pad more than i do here. lol. bowchicawowwow.
> 
> i keep telling myself that "its all for the good of me sinsi." lol.


You know you are a true MJ grower when you get a smaller bed so you can fit more plants in your house. I have to come over to check this shit out, I imagine a hoarder style place, not as dirty, but stacked with plants on top of plants. Nute bottles stacked on top of nute bottles, etc. You are a damn gardening equip hoarder and you need help.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You know you are a true MJ grower when you get a smaller bed so you can fit more plants in your house. I have to come over to check this shit out, I imagine a hoarder style place, not as dirty, but stacked with plants on top of plants. Nute bottles stacked on top of nute bottles, etc. You are a damn gardening equip hoarder and you need help.


lol. im hording to build my army of weed plants. half the equipment is paid for already. lol. 2 1000s a 400 a few 4x4 tents for veg. a few hoods and a cooltube or two. a few 6 inch fans and an 8 for circulation. all i need now is a nice 10x10 tent and another fan and 2 1000s a 400 and a nice ac unit. i can veg my moms in the closet in under a t5 i can veg in the two 4x4s and i can flower under 4 1000hps in a nice ac cooled 10x10 tent with a vertical 600 mh hanging in the middle somehow. im just slowly preparing for my time to shine while i perfect my growing techniques. plus i need weed to smoke now. lol. so growing a few odds and ends as we speak till i get enough money and equipment. gonna buy all the equipment i need then figure out how to move into a place with a nice garage. every extra penny i have is going into equipment nutrients and growing. lol. except this weekend cuz of mothers day. the wifey deserves something nice.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You will be more than pleased with a Humco style UCDWC. It grows monsters, and if you have the height watch out they can get pretty fucking huge. I am limited on my height but next grow I plan to FIM and pack the green in there so tight that it is just one giant hedge of pot that I will need hedge trimmers to trim.


careful with that. u may end up with a huge moldy and pm filled middle section if u dont have enough circulation. trim back as much fan leaves as possible from the center. and get a small 8 inch fan or something to lay in between all ur buckets facing up.


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> careful with that. u may end up with a huge moldy and pm filled middle section if u dont have enough circulation. trim back as much fan leaves as possible from the center. and get a small 8 inch fan or something to lay in between all ur buckets facing up.


I was exaggerating but yeah, I don't want any mold or mildew. Fuck that shit.


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

Updated Pics:


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 11, 2012)

Very Sexy...


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Very Sexy...


Thx buddy. They are now just getting some P and K so the buds are just starting to swell. My theory on why H&G holds out on the PK until now is that they want to build the structure of the bud first with some N and then add the PK later to bulk it up. That's just a crazy theory that I came up with in my head and is most likely gibberish. Tomorrow I am adding Shooting Powder and that is supposedly some pretty powerful PK so I am very excited to see what they do after I add that madness.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

Yo Berkman

Check this guy out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2-29.html


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thx buddy. They are now just getting some P and K so the buds are just starting to swell. My theory on why H&G holds out on the PK until now is that they want to build the structure of the bud first with some N and then add the PK later to bulk it up. That's just a crazy theory that I came up with in my head and is most likely gibberish. Tomorrow I am adding Shooting Powder and that is supposedly some pretty powerful PK so I am very excited to see what they do after I add that madness.


Shooting powder always made our buds go soft and floppy.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Shooting powder always made our buds go soft and floppy.


lol... Well as long as it doesn't make you go soft and floppy, and only your buddies.


----------



## hattowndank (May 12, 2012)

they r looking great berkman! i bet you cant be too upset how much u invested now from the look of things


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo Berkman
> 
> Check this guy out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2-29.html


Holy hell those are some chunker nuggets. I hope mine look like that.


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Shooting powder always made our buds go soft and floppy.


Don't tell me that. What strength did use the Shooting Powder and what other nutes were you using in conjunction?


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

hattowndank said:


> they r looking great berkman! i bet you cant be too upset how much u invested now from the look of things


Thanks, I am not upset about the money I spent, I am just hurting for money until this harvest. I spend about $250 a week on herb and it's breaking me. That's why I have been so into this setup working, it has to work or I will be right back in the same place I was before. I can't keep spending $1000 a month on herb, it's just too much.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Don't tell me that. What strength did use the Shooting Powder and what other nutes were you using in conjunction?


I followed the instructions on the packet. It was almost 2 years ago, so I dont remember exactly what nutes I was using. It wasnt the H&G lineup though. I just had free samples of the shooting powder.


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I followed the instructions on the packet. It was almost 2 years ago, so I dont remember exactly what nutes I was using. It wasnt the H&G lineup though. I just had free samples of the shooting powder.


Oh ok, well I hope I have better luck. I have heard really good things about it but I have also heard it is super duper potent so I will probably start with 25-30% strength and work up from there. The H&G website says to lower the base nutes when using Shooting Powder so I will also lower my base nute to 25% strength. H&G nutes be strong yo!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

Their Roots Excellurator is the shiznit


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Their Roots Excellurator is the shiznit


Yes it is, I am loving their entire lineup. The only thing I didn't use this time around was the Nitrogen Boost because by the time I had money to buy the rest of the lineup I was past the N Boost phase. I am really hopeful for the next grow and using the entire lineup for the whole run.


----------



## budleydoright (May 12, 2012)

Here's the side with the KaBoom. I really need to thin things out but they're growing 2-3 inches a day.



Here's the mechanical. the dehuey is hanging from the ceiling out of view.


This is what I see when I open the door. The isle in the middle is made each night to water and then they are moved back in.


This is my sealed veg and clone box. There's a 6k AC on the wall. I've been running it doors off/unsealed most of the winter but that will change soon. there are 4 bubba kush, 4 critical plus in 3g smart pots. I also have a 4x12 3x600 sealed flower chamber upstairs with an 8k AC, those 8 ladies will be introduced to it until I have room in the main room in a few weeks.


talk about gear hoarding. in 3 years starting with a single 1k. I now have 5 600w ballasts, 4 1000w ballasts, 1 400 w ballast, 1 cool tube, 4 hoods, 3 fresca sol water cooled fixtures, a chiller, 4 window ACs, 2 dehueys, Ice Box, 3 Co2 detectors, Room controller, 2 Co2 tanks, 2 co2 regulators, Co2 Burner plus all the fans, pumps and needed support.

"Smoking Marijuana isn't addicting, growing it is" -Ed Rosenthal


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Here's the side with the KaBoom. I really need to thin things out but they're growing 2-3 inches a day.
> 
> View attachment 2164282
> 
> ...


Nice setup budley. What is your average yield per harvest? Looks like some Sativa in there.


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

Hey what does everyone think of nighttime temps at 78-80 degrees? Is that cool enough? I have the dehumidifier running at 52% RH and this creates a lot of heat and add to that my garage is around 78 degrees. I can't afford an A/C, or maybe even power it, until I get some more money and probably a place with 220. I am pretty sure I don't have enough amperage left to run an A/C with my current setup so this is about the best I can get it. I am trading off higher temperature for lower humidity and I think that during the last few weeks of flower this is a wise choice but I would like to hear some other opinions.


----------



## augurlord (May 12, 2012)

LIKE sweet setup i wish i had something like that..Whats growing?


----------



## berkman858 (May 12, 2012)

augurlord said:


> LIKE sweet setup i wish i had something like that..Whats growing?


Thanks, Pineapple Kush.


----------



## wheels619 (May 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hey what does everyone think of nighttime temps at 78-80 degrees? Is that cool enough? I have the dehumidifier running at 52% RH and this creates a lot of heat and add to that my garage is around 78 degrees. I can't afford an A/C, or maybe even power it, until I get some more money and probably a place with 220. I am pretty sure I don't have enough amperage left to run an A/C with my current setup so this is about the best I can get it. I am trading off higher temperature for lower humidity and I think that during the last few weeks of flower this is a wise choice but I would like to hear some other opinions.


i have been running without ac this whole time. really no need for it in dego. altho during the summer i still may consider it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

How's this for resin production?







2 days since sex has shown.

Guaranteed frostiness right here boyee


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hey what does everyone think of nighttime temps at 78-80 degrees? Is that cool enough? I have the dehumidifier running at 52% RH and this creates a lot of heat and add to that my garage is around 78 degrees. I can't afford an A/C, or maybe even power it, until I get some more money and probably a place with 220. I am pretty sure I don't have enough amperage left to run an A/C with my current setup so this is about the best I can get it. I am trading off higher temperature for lower humidity and I think that during the last few weeks of flower this is a wise choice but I would like to hear some other opinions.


Can you get your humidity lower than that? Towards the end of flower you are gonna want that around 30 or so.. Especially if you live near the coast like some of the other folks around here.


----------



## budleydoright (May 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice setup budley. What is your average yield per harvest? Looks like some Sativa in there.


Thanks man! My harvest aren't great .5-.75 gpw in my last setup:




First time in the new setup. Sould know how it goes in 4 weeks. Yes, That's a sativa dominantsubcools kaboom.




berkman858 said:


> Hey what does everyone think of nighttime temps at 78-80 degrees? Is that cool enough? I have the dehumidifier running at 52% RH and this creates a lot of heat and add to that my garage is around 78 degrees. I can't afford an A/C, or maybe even power it, until I get some more money and probably a place with 220. I am pretty sure I don't have enough amperage left to run an A/C with my current setup so this is about the best I can get it. I am trading off higher temperature for lower humidity and I think that during the last few weeks of flower this is a wise choice but I would like to hear some other opinions.


Lower is better, but if that's all ya got then I agree your better trading temp for humidity.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How's this for resin production?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 days?? You are bullshitting. You sprinkled cocaine on those buds. I call shenanigans!


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Can you get your humidity lower than that? Towards the end of flower you are gonna want that around 30 or so.. Especially if you live near the coast like some of the other folks around here.


I do live near the coast and I can try to get it down but that means that the dehumidifier is going to be running almost nonstop and I am not sure what that will do to my temps.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Thanks man! My harvest aren't great .5-.75 gpw in my last setup:
> 
> View attachment 2165257
> 
> ...


I forget, what is the magic number that we are going for with the gpw? Is it 1 gpw?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I do live near the coast and I can try to get it down but that means that the dehumidifier is going to be running almost nonstop and I am not sure what that will do to my temps.


Yeah man, our marine layer is bad juju for humidity issues

As far as the pic above. Seriously. I flipped the switch on 4/20, she was 2 weeks old at the time from sprout. She showed sex 2 days ago


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I do live near the coast and I can try to get it down but that means that the dehumidifier is going to be running almost nonstop and I am not sure what that will do to my temps.


Isnt that where the Co2 is supposed to help?


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Isnt that where the Co2 is supposed to help?


Yeah that's what everything I have read and heard says but my leaves are canoeing and my only two culprits for that are heat stress or Mg deficiency. I also raised the CO2 to 2000 PPM so that should help with the high temps and allow me to run the dehumidifier more.

I also added another carbon filter to my tent, this one is on the exhaust fan. That way there is 1 fan/filter scrubbing 24/7 and one on the exhaust fan to get any stray odor molecules. It already seems to be working so I am hopeful.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

You should post some new pics


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

2000ppm? For why porpavor are you loco in the cabesa?


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> 2000ppm? For why porpavor are you loco in the cabesa?


Why the fuck not? I haven't heard anything that contradicts the info that I have which says that you can safely go up to 95 degrees with 2500 PPM so I am just erring on the side of caution and pumping a little extra CO2 in there. I really think I only need around 1800 for 88 degrees but WTF CO2 is cheap.

P.S. - My stupid environmental controller only goes up to 2000 PPM for the setting, but it can read a lot higher because I have seen it somewhere around 3800. I am not sure why it was 3800 but it wasn't like that for long, I think it was just a concentration of CO2 in that particular area where the sensor was.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You should post some new pics


Why? Are we having a frost off?? Everyone wins in that competition.

I will post some tomorrow, I have to wait until the light goes off because I can't stand the loss of detail with the HPS.


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

Actually low 50s on the RH is fine as long as the air is fresh and moving about.




> Why the fuck not? I haven't heard anything that contradicts the info that I have which says that you can safely go up to 95 degrees with 2500 PPM so I am just erring on the side of caution and pumping a little extra CO2 in there. I really think I only need around 1800 for 88 degrees but WTF CO2 is cheap.


Co2 isn't a anedote for high temps. While I'm sure there's nothing that specifically disproves your theory, there is plenty of data that shows anything over 1500 is a waste. but hey WTF, your plants look great and if your getting results then you have more first hand experience running that hot than I do.


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Why? Are we having a frost off?? Everyone wins in that competition.


We all win at a wet t shirt contest too!


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Actually low 50s on the RH is fine as long as the air is fresh and moving about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought low 50s would be OK. As for the CO2, I have read plenty of data that says higher temps and higher CO2 PPM, yes up to 2500, actually accelerates transpiration and growth therefore increasing yield. I am too scared to try temps above 88 or 89, maybe next time, but I am not too scared to try more CO2.

P.S. - I am kind of glad my controller only lets me go up to 2000 CO2 PPM, otherwise I might get a little crazy with it and really do some damage; like pass out in the tent the day before harvest and then never get to enjoy all my hard work. CO2 can kill you if it is concentrated enough, I know that.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> We all win at a wet t shirt contest too!


Well, that is only if the t-shirt is on a chick with some nice cans, that's a no go on the pancake ta-tas with water on them. Keep those puppies dry and safely tucked away in the corner.


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Well, that is only if the t-shirt is on a chick with some nice cans, that's a no go on the pancake ta-tas with water on them. Keep those puppies dry and safely tucked away in the corner.


fortunately in my world only chicks with nice cans break them out. we're not talking white trash mardi gras: sturgis, nascar events etc...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Why? Are we having a frost off?? Everyone wins in that competition.
> 
> I will post some tomorrow, I have to wait until the light goes off because I can't stand the loss of detail with the HPS.


nah, no competition here brutha. I just wanted to see the growth, thats all. tomorrow is cool. lol no rush


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks, I thought low 50s would be OK. As for the CO2, I have read plenty of data that says higher temps and higher CO2 PPM, yes up to 2500, actually accelerates transpiration and growth therefore increasing yield. I am too scared to try temps above 88 or 89, maybe next time, but I am not too scared to try more CO2.
> 
> P.S. - I am kind of glad my controller only lets me go up to 2000 CO2 PPM, otherwise I might get a little crazy with it and really do some damage; like pass out in the tent the day before harvest and then never get to enjoy all my hard work. CO2 can kill you if it is concentrated enough, I know that.


The whole Co2 thing is perplexing. 1500 is roughly 4X the atmosphere. When they use a little we ad it back immediately. Seems to me like there's a point of diminishing returns. Lot's of conflicting info on this subject.

BTW, really enjoying the banter.

Also about the Cans, you know at 50 years old. the only benefit I have found to getting older is that there are more younger women! oooohhhhh to be grinding on a 40 year old!


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> The whole Co2 thing is perplexing. 1500 is roughly 4X the atmosphere. When they use a little we ad it back immediately. Seems to me like there's a point of diminishing returns. Lot's of conflicting info on this subject.
> 
> BTW, really enjoying the banter.
> 
> Also about the Cans, you know at 50 years old. the only benefit I have found to getting older is that there are more younger women! oooohhhhh to be grinding on a 40 year old!


It's all point of view. I am gonna be a dirty old man, I know it.


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

It's also perspective. Much to my surprize as hot as I find 20-30 year old babes, I want nothing to do with em. 35-45 is what is ripe to me now. 

It's weird.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> It's also perspective. Much to my surprize as hot as I find 20-30 year old babes, I want nothing to do with em. 35-45 is what is ripe to me now.
> 
> It's weird.


Perspective, that's the word I was looking for, damn I'm dumb as shit sometimes.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Morning Fellas. Dont forget to wish your mom a Happy Day


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Morning Fellas. Dont forget to wish your mom a Happy Day


Just did, but thanks for the reminder. I almost forgot but someone at the dog park just reminded me.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Dog parks are fun. I like the one on Fiesta Island. Place is HUGE!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately my little girl has a problem with her left hip so I have to limit her running and there is a small dog park nearby.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

what kind of dog is she?


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

She is a pitbull, but shhhhhh don't tell my apartment complex that, they think she is a Foxhound/Pointer mix. 

I am off to the Hydro store to swap out my CO2 tank, this one lasted 10 days. That's about $1.07 per day to run the CO2. I am sure it will be a little more expensive over the next couple of weeks as the plants use more CO2 but I don't think it will be an issue when I see the monster buds covered in trichomes.


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

Berkman, are you the one with the humco rdwc and chiller? If so, keeping your root zone in the mid 60's which I'm sure your already doing will also make your plants tolerate the heat much better. Lettuce bolts and gos to seed once the temps get over 85, but in an dwc, nft type setup with chilled water they do not. It will be interesting to see. I would think having the foliage in 85 with a co2 enriched atmosphere while having their roots in a 65 oxygen enriched environment would make for some nice results.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Berkman, are you the one with the humco rdwc and chiller? If so, keeping your root zone in the mid 60's which I'm sure your already doing will also make your plants tolerate the heat much better. Lettuce bolts and gos to seed once the temps get over 85, but in an dwc, nft type setup with chilled water they do not. It will be interesting to see. I would think having the foliage in 85 with a co2 enriched atmosphere while having their roots in a 65 oxygen enriched environment would make for some nice results.


Yes, I am the one with the HumCo UCDWC and the chiller but I am not running my chiller at that temperature anymore because I am using Tea. The Tea needs to be around 74-76 degrees to keep the microbial environment thriving and that is exactly where I now keep my res. temps. I have no issue with slime or anything like that since I have moved off of H2O2 and onto the Tea.

Until I switched it up I thought exactly like you and was of the mindset that the colder water temps would even things out but now I can't rely on that anymore. I still think I will be OK, but I don't want to be OK, I want to be fucking GREAT so I will keep my eye on things and make adjustments as required.

Again, thanks for the Tea Heisenberg.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

That tea works miracles 

I had an outdoor RDWC, that had rez temps pretty high during the summer, and the tea kept my roots nice and healthy


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

Interesting. Well I think the same principles apply here. If you were in pots of growing medium, your roots would be close to the ambient air. In your case they are still at the optimum temp. I wonder how the two will work together. Will having the root zone at ideal temps offset the high temps upstairs?


----------



## wheels619 (May 13, 2012)

i just wanna fuuuuuck u. no kissin and huggin girl u know u got a husband who loves uuuuu. u need to give him yo quality tiiiime. lol. mmm baked and in the back yard building stuff with power tools.  fabulous. on a side note this cougar has me on a very good one.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Interesting. Well I think the same principles apply here. If you were in pots of growing medium, your roots would be close to the ambient air. In your case they are still at the optimum temp. I wonder how the two will work together. Will having the root zone at ideal temps offset the high temps upstairs?


I don't know if it will offset the temps or if the CO2 will actually utilize the higher temps for faster transpiration. I guess we will find out over the next 3 weeks or so.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i just wanna fuuuuuck u. no kissin and huggin girl u know u got a husband who loves uuuuu. u need to give him yo quality tiiiime. lol. mmm baked and in the back yard building stuff with power tools.  fabulous. on a side note this cougar has me on a very good one.


You must be baked if you are singing in a forum...

I need some cougar, but not the herbal kind...


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

Just foliar fed with Mad Farmer N.U.T.S. (Nutrient Up-Take Solution). They had some free samples at my hydro store and they said you want to wait until late flowering to apply and guess what? I am in late flowering mutha fuckas!!

Oh, and now that I have 2 carbon filters there is absolutely no smell until I open my tent. The only thing I can smell is the Ona air freshener.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Just foliar fed with Mad Farmer N.U.T.S. (Nutrient Up-Take Solution). They had some free samples at my hydro store and they said you want to wait until late flowering to apply and guess what? I am in late flowering mutha fuckas!!
> 
> Oh, and now that I have 2 carbon filters there is absolutely no smell until I open my tent. The only thing I can smell is the Ona air freshener.


Thats a good thing. Dont want any nosy neighbors. Lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a good thing. Dont want any nosy neighbors. Lol


Nope, that I do not. Weird thing was that my garage sort of smelt like a locker room, not a grow room. I guess that is what partially filtered air smells like. I did not like it at all.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

Updated Pics:

The buds are really starting to fill out now. Just started week 6 of flower yesterday.


----------



## budleydoright (May 13, 2012)

Indeed they are. Looking sweet. so sweet in fact I'll take a big bong rip tonight in their honor.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Indeed they are. Looking sweet. so sweet in fact I'll take a big bong rip tonight in their honor.


I am honored that you are honoring them and as such I will join in the honoring and rip a bong as well. 21 bong salute! Minus 19.

P.S. - Sour Grape is nice!


----------



## wheels619 (May 13, 2012)

ill rip a bong just to rip a bong. got the screen made today for the 4x4 vertical scrog. ill post some pics in a few minutes.


----------



## berkman858 (May 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ill rip a bong just to rip a bong. got the screen made today for the 4x4 vertical scrog. ill post some pics in a few minutes.


Nice, start a new thread for that grow and I will def sub. I am very interested in vertical scrog, it just seems cool and could be a very efficient use of space if done correctly.


----------



## wheels619 (May 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice, start a new thread for that grow and I will def sub. I am very interested in vertical scrog, it just seems cool and could be a very efficient use of space if done correctly.


yeah thats the thing. lmfao. "if done correctly" im still a newb at the vertical scrog so a few runs will probably ensue before i decide to go vertical in a 6x6 from floor to ceiling with a 1000 up top a 400mh in the middle and a 600 hps on bottom. imagine a 6 foot tall 5foot in diameter screen filled up to the brim with buds.


----------



## budleydoright (May 14, 2012)

Is this were they're having the hariest fan leaf contest?


----------



## berkman858 (May 14, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Is this were they're having the hariest fan leaf contest?
> 
> View attachment 2166620


Ah gross! Your plant is confused.


----------



## wheels619 (May 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Ah gross! Your plant is confused.


very confused. lmao


----------



## budleydoright (May 14, 2012)

when it comes to the ladies, I like my pink waxed and my green hairy!

I wish I had a little pollen to see if it could seed.


----------



## berkman858 (May 14, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> when it comes to the ladies, I like my pink waxed and my green hairy!
> 
> I wish I had a little pollen to see if it could seed.


Yeah, that would be cool. I def want to do some breeding in the future. I need more room for that and I want to get better at growing before I attempt any breeding.


----------



## budleydoright (May 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I forget, what is the magic number that we are going for with the gpw? Is it 1 gpw?


Indeed. 1gpw would put a big smile on my face. I'm pretty happy with .5-.75 gpw as long as it's dank.


----------



## berkman858 (May 15, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Indeed. 1gpw would put a big smile on my face. I'm pretty happy with .5-.75 gpw as long as it's dank.


Cool, I wonder what I will get out of my tent. Only time will tell.


----------



## berkman858 (May 16, 2012)

Updated Pics:


----------



## antonmacx (May 16, 2012)

Nice berkman they looks great, how old and tall they are now?


----------



## berkman858 (May 16, 2012)

antonmacx said:


> Nice berkman they looks great, how old and tall they are now?


Thanks, they are in Week 6 of Flower and were vegged for 3 weeks. They are between 25-32 inches tall, I didn't know how big they would get so I erred on the side of caution. Next grow they will all be taller AND FIM'd like the one in the back left. I think this is one of those strains that you have to FIM to get maximum yield, but I could be wrong. Time will tell.


----------



## berkman858 (May 16, 2012)

So I stopped all the madness and dropped my CO2 PPM back down to 1800. I don't think the extra CO2 was doing anything and this way the tank will last a little longer. 

I would say I wish time would speed up and it would be harvest time already but time seems to be going by pretty fast. Getting older seems to speed up time, or it's all relative, whatever. It feels like life is speeding up.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

There isnt enough time...


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So I stopped all the madness and dropped my CO2 PPM back down to 1800. I don't think the extra CO2 was doing anything and this way the tank will last a little longer.
> 
> I would say I wish time would speed up and it would be harvest time already but time seems to be going by pretty fast. Getting older seems to speed up time, or it's all relative, whatever. It feels like life is speeding up.


i kinda figured anything above 1500 ppms would be a waste. i think i was reading up on co2 and came across a few threads and articles saying something like that. never done it myself. lol. but who knows u can be my test dummy.


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> There isnt enough time...


there is but we r stoned most of the time and it just flies by. lol.


----------



## budleydoright (May 17, 2012)

I run mine 1000-1200, Most of the actual studies on plants I have read indicate this to be enough for most species of plants to see positive results from it. Many only like 800.

I have just never been able to run 85f 1500ppm with out lots of environmental swings and what seems like a really short fuze. My new space has alot more cubic feet to absorbs these so I may ramp it up this summer.


Here's what's going on in my secret jardin.

.


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I run mine 1000-1200, Most of the actual studies on plants I have read indicate this to be enough for most species of plants to see positive results from it. Many only like 800.
> 
> I have just never been able to run 85f 1500ppm with out lots of environmental swings and what seems like a really short fuze. My new space has alot more cubic feet to absorbs these so I may ramp it up this summer.
> 
> ...


hey man thats not a secret jardin. lol. thats a bedroom. lmao. looks good tho wish i had one. also i think the larger the space the harder it is to get ur co2 set up just perfect. berkman is running a 5x5 that isnt to hard to fill with anything id assume since its only a 5x5. that room however would need a shit ton more to get those kinda of levels. plus ur tanks would run out quite often im assuming? hmm. maybe co2 is in my next few harvests budget. just gotta plan it out a bit in my head first. i wonder how long i could get a tank to last in my 4x4. what sized tanks are u running?


----------



## budleydoright (May 17, 2012)

I was typing secret garden and lapsed into a bit of french, don't know were that came from. Must be my appreciation of Claude Monet!

It's an 8 x 11 x 8' room and getting my Co2 up is No Problem. I have a water cooled generator utilizing a propane tankless hot water heater. I actually have to run it at it's lowest setting or I overshoot too much. I can get to 1500 from ambient in about 4 minutes and expect a tank to last at least 3 months.

My last setup used 20# tanks 4 x 12 x 5'. I would get about 3-4 weeks out of my first and then 2-3 out of the next. I would use 3 tanks per cycle and would have about 50% left in the last one. I had watercooled lights in that kit so there were no fans sucking air through the hoods. If you are air cooling your lights you need to make sure there are absolutely no leaks in your hood or ducting. That shit will suck it out fast!


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I was typing secret garden and lapsed into a bit of french, don't know were that came from. Must be my appreciation of Claude Monet!
> 
> It's an 8 x 11 x 8' room and getting my Co2 up is No Problem. I have a water cooled generator utilizing a propane tankless hot water heater. I actually have to run it at it's lowest setting or I overshoot too much. I can get to 1500 from ambient in about 4 minutes and expect a tank to last at least 3 months.
> 
> My last setup used 20# tanks 4 x 12 x 5'. I would get about 3-4 weeks out of my first and then 2-3 out of the next. I would use 3 tanks per cycle and would have about 50% left in the last one. I had watercooled lights in that kit so there were no fans sucking air through the hoods. If you are air cooling your lights you need to make sure there are absolutely no leaks in your hood or ducting. That shit will suck it out fast!


hmm. good point about the air cooled lights. i had never taken that into consideration. i would just been wasting money. time to invest in some duct tape. lol. how much does it cost to refill the big ass tanks in ur area?


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

hey berkman. u got the baby tank or the big boy tank in ur setup?


----------



## berkman858 (May 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i kinda figured anything above 1500 ppms would be a waste. i think i was reading up on co2 and came across a few threads and articles saying something like that. never done it myself. lol. but who knows u can be my test dummy.


I am definitely a dummy....


----------



## berkman858 (May 18, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I run mine 1000-1200, Most of the actual studies on plants I have read indicate this to be enough for most species of plants to see positive results from it. Many only like 800.
> 
> I have just never been able to run 85f 1500ppm with out lots of environmental swings and what seems like a really short fuze. My new space has alot more cubic feet to absorbs these so I may ramp it up this summer.
> 
> ...


Looks great dude.


----------



## berkman858 (May 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey man thats not a secret jardin. lol. thats a bedroom. lmao. looks good tho wish i had one. also i think the larger the space the harder it is to get ur co2 set up just perfect. berkman is running a 5x5 that isnt to hard to fill with anything id assume since its only a 5x5. that room however would need a shit ton more to get those kinda of levels. plus ur tanks would run out quite often im assuming? hmm. maybe co2 is in my next few harvests budget. just gotta plan it out a bit in my head first. i wonder how long i could get a tank to last in my 4x4. what sized tanks are u running?


I would recommend a CO2 generator for a room that size. It generates heat but is much more efficient at distributing CO2.


----------



## berkman858 (May 18, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I was typing secret garden and lapsed into a bit of french, don't know were that came from. Must be my appreciation of Claude Monet!
> 
> It's an 8 x 11 x 8' room and getting my Co2 up is No Problem. I have a water cooled generator utilizing a propane tankless hot water heater. I actually have to run it at it's lowest setting or I overshoot too much. I can get to 1500 from ambient in about 4 minutes and expect a tank to last at least 3 months.
> 
> My last setup used 20# tanks 4 x 12 x 5'. I would get about 3-4 weeks out of my first and then 2-3 out of the next. I would use 3 tanks per cycle and would have about 50% left in the last one. I had watercooled lights in that kit so there were no fans sucking air through the hoods. If you are air cooling your lights you need to make sure there are absolutely no leaks in your hood or ducting. That shit will suck it out fast!


I think I have a leak in my reflector but it is blowing air into my tent, not sucking it out. I am still investigating the issue but it isn't that much of an issue to begin with. It's just kind of annoying to see my tent go all funhouse style and get all fluffy when the light/fan go on but whatever I can't have everything perfect. I am coming to terms with that and my OCD is not getting in the way too much.


----------



## berkman858 (May 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey berkman. u got the baby tank or the big boy tank in ur setup?


I have 20# tanks and it costs about $15 to fill them.


----------



## berkman858 (May 19, 2012)

Comparison pics:


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

You can see the progress way better when you do it that way.

Final stretch now buddy!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You can see the progress way better when you do it that way.
> 
> Final stretch now buddy!!


Yeah I will post some final comparison pictures when it's all said and done. 

Only 2 more weeks, give or take a couple days.


----------



## wheels619 (May 19, 2012)

should be interesting.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

Just started Week 7 of Flower. I went to the hydro store today and got some pretty good advice that was confirmed by a customer. The recommendation was to use Advanced Nutrients Final Phase flush next week and to do a whole week of flushing instead of the 4 days I was going to do. He also said to taper off on my nutes this week and then do a flush with Final Phase for 6 hours, empty system, and refill with R/O water and let that sit for the week unless the PPM rises because that means there are salts in the solution and they can be reabsorbed by the plants and I don't want that.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

TBH. You can get the same results using water...

All that AN shit is overpriced BS anyhow..

Hydro store will tell you what you need to hear in order to get you to cough up your money.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> TBH. You can get the same results using water...
> 
> All that AN shit is overpriced BS anyhow..
> 
> Hydro store will tell you what you need to hear in order to get you to cough up your money.


Yeah I know about the hype but the way this dude's eyes got all wide when he started talking about this and a customer just happened to walk in and he said, oh that's a guy who uses it, and the customer said to absolutely use it. I saw the quantity and quality of what this customer was purchasing so I am inclined to believe what I heard. Either way it was only $18 and I can't see not spending $18 on a final flush that COULD possibly make my buds cleaner, tastier, and more aromatic. It could just be hocus pocus but for $18 I don't feel to bad. I will let you guys know how it goes, but this being my first grow in 10 years I don't have much to compare to.


----------



## wheels619 (May 20, 2012)

ding ding ding. ^^^^^^^^^^ have u read whats in most of the flushes? lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> ding ding ding. ^^^^^^^^^^ have u read whats in most of the flushes? lol.


No, what? This stuff was some sulfer in it. 

This is from a website that sells it:

*Derived from:* Free Form EDTA Chelate, Citric Acid, Magnesium Sulfate


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

[h=1]Ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid aka EDTA[/h]EDTA is in such widespread use that it has emerged as a persistent organic pollutant.[SUP][23][/SUP] It degrades to ethylenediaminetriacetic acid, which then cyclizes to the diketopiperizide, a cumulative, persistent, organic environmental pollutant. An alternative chelating agent with fewer environmental pollution implications is EDDS.
EDTA exhibits low acute toxicity with LD[SIZE=-1][SUB]50[/SUB][/SIZE] (rat) of 2.0 &#8211; 2.2 g/kg.[SUP][4][/SUP] It has been found to be both cytotoxic and weakly genotoxic in laboratory animals. Oral exposures have been noted to cause reproductive and developmental effects.[SUP][9][/SUP] The same study by Lanigan[SUP][9][/SUP]also found that both dermal exposure to EDTA in most cosmetic formulations and inhalation exposure to EDTA in aerosolized cosmetic formulations would produce exposure levels below those seen to be toxic in oral dosing studies.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

You sure you want that shit anywhere near your buds??


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You sure you want that shit anywhere near your buds??


Now I don't know. But I am sure I can find scary info on all of the nutes that we are using, even organic shit. Where did you get that from? Wikipedia?

Not saying it's not right, but real world experienced growers told me they love it. Labs say bad but growers say good. Who would you go with? It's a hard decision.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

Another thing, I didn't feel like he was trying to "sell" me on it. At the end of his rant I told him fuck it I will buy it and he was a little surprised. I know hydro store guys get a bad rap but these guys are really good and don't up sell me or pressure me into buying stuff I don't want or need, as far as I know. That's why I trust them when they go off on a product, it's because they haven't done me wrong so I have no reason to doubt them. If they fuck me, I will re-evaluate but for now I will hear what they say and make my mind up as to what I want to do and it is working out pretty well don't you think?


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

Read the Advanced nutrients sales pitch, then go online and do a search on penis enlargement or credit repair. You can almost change the names of the products. I think most of their stuff is what it is (which means you get what you got!). but c'mon, plant nutrition isn't new, they've been doing it for decades. I tend to trust science more than a couple of stoners with degree's in marketing.

It's what gramps would call a sugar TIT!
Read some common sense stuff that relates to botany like some of uncle ben's threads. This is old school, growing plants and shit. i personally find it best to learn old school the ol pro's .


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Read the Advanced nutrients sales pitch, then go online and do a search on penis enlargement. You can almost change the names of the products. I think most of their stuff is what it is (which means you get what you got!). but c'mon, plant nutrition isn't new, they've been doing it for decades. I tend to trust science more than a couple of stoners with a degree's in marketing.


Is AN really that bad? I know they have 1 or 2 things that aren't good but could these guys be that far off? I know they are stoners but aren't you and I the same? And I take your and all of the other stoners advice and brainstorm about it and make my own decision as to what I want to do. I don't see how it's all that different than listening to you fuckheads. 

P.S. - I aint worried about my dick size, I am a grower not a show-er so I got it where it counts, I don't need no dick cream.


WTF is a sugar tit?


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

You say read some common sense stuff, are you implying that I am missing the rudimentary knowledge required?

Oh, I think you were referring to the Sugar Tits question, my bad.


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

I'm not saying they're bad. They are simply taking something that people are passionate about and exploiting it for a profit. Nothing wrong with that, I just don't like paying more for my fuel than I have too. I'll never forget the feeling I had after walking out of a hydro store with a gallon of hype (floranecter in this case) and realizing I just paid 60 bucks for a gallon of water and a cup of molasses. It's simple shit, elements. You can byt premixed pancake batter in a box or you can mix your own. You still end up with cakes.

BTW: a Sugar Tit is simply a wet finger dipped in sugar and suckled on by a baby. I guess you need kids to get that.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I'm not saying they're bad. They are simply taking something that people are passionate about and exploiting it for a profit. Nothing wrong with that, I just don't like paying more for my fuel than I have too. I'll never forget the feeling I had after walking out of a hydro store with a gallon of hype (floranecter in this case) and realizing I just paid 60 bucks for a gallon of water and a cup of molasses. It's simple shit, elements. You can byt premixed pancake batter in a box or you can mix your own. You still end up with cakes.


I hear you bro, that feeling sucks a bag of dicks. I don't like getting sold magic fairy dust only to learn it's just dust so I know what you mean but honestly these two guys gave me the genuine feeling that they really believe in this product so the only thing that could be wrong here is that both of these guys are mistaking this "magic potion" effect for something else that they are doing. I don't know their grows well enough to say either way I am just going on gut instinct on this one so we'll see what happens. I have been doing the same thing for this entire grow and it seems to be going well so I am going to stay the course until something negative happens. I am still always open to comments and opinions, I may not agree with them but I always appreciate the feedback.


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

That's why I don't critisize their products. Just their marketing. It offends my sence of intellegence, plus they have a cult like following that has bought into the hype. You can get what you need at walmart if you choose. It's more about enviroment and technique. The science of plant nutrition was solved by science, not "Big Mike". Look at the labels, your a smart dood. It won't take you as long as many others.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> That's why I don't critisize their products. Just their marketing. It offends my sence of intellegence, plus they have a cult like following that has bought into the hype. You can get what you need at walmart if you choose. It's more about enviroment and technique. The science of plant nutrition was solved by science, not "Big Mike". Look at the labels, your a smart dood. It won't take you as long as many others.


That is interesting, I have never read any of their marketing fluff. I don't usually believe any of that shit anyway. I am only going on personal recommendation from one of the guys at the hydro store and he may be way off. Time will tell. I don't think this Final Phase stuff is going to ruin my crop, but I may be wrong. I have taken a lot of risks this grow but they have all been calculated risks.


----------



## wheels619 (May 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Is AN really that bad? I know they have 1 or 2 things that aren't good but could these guys be that far off? I know they are stoners but aren't you and I the same? And I take your and all of the other stoners advice and brainstorm about it and make my own decision as to what I want to do. I don't see how it's all that different than listening to you fuckheads.
> 
> P.S. - I aint worried about my dick size, I am a grower not a show-er so I got it where it counts, I don't need no dick cream.
> 
> ...


mmm dick cream and sugar titts.


----------



## wheels619 (May 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That is interesting, I have never read any of their marketing fluff. I don't usually believe any of that shit anyway. I am only going on personal recommendation from one of the guys at the hydro store and he may be way off. Time will tell. I don't think this Final Phase stuff is going to ruin my crop, but I may be wrong. I have taken a lot of risks this grow but they have all been calculated risks.


the hydro store guys are just trying to make the cash. some are good sales people and get u to buy some stupid shit sometimes. lol. i bought a gallon of flush one time cuz the guy said he used it religiously and that it works. read the ingredients on the side of the bottle and now i dont go to the hydro store when that guy is working. just wen t in when he was off and swapped it out. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

Alright well we will see how it goes, I think I am going to use the Final Phase flush. I am still debating it though.


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

Lots of supplements are snake oil. Many are overpriced simple concoctions made from molasses and other forms of sugar. I didn't think the GH floranector poduct was bad, but like I said, it is basically a cup of molasses and a gallon of water. I don't need to pay 60 bucks for that.

I'm not 100% on this but aren't these flushes just another suger tit. Sucrose and water i believe.

And no I didn't mean you were missing something here, If you are happy with the results and feel confident in your advisor there's nothing wrong with following their advice. I'm just pointing out that many of the products that we buy are repurposed household items sold at a high markup.

I use a marey 5l tankless water heater for my co2 burner. Same unit as the hydrogen with out their label. I was told that the Hydrogen had tweeks made to the burner to make it more effecient and safer. So a couple of Doods in the hydro industry "Schooled" the Chinese engineers on combustion huh? No I'll take my chance with the marey at 30% of the price and keep the rest in my pocket.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

its all good man, I was just letting you know.

I wasnt trying to tell you what to do or anything..

See you in a few


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

No worries guys I was just drunk last night and got my panties in a bunch when you guys told me that I bought snake oil. I hate when I get "sold" on something stupid.

BC - see you soon. I am ready to eat a good burger. I have been working on my hunger with some Northern Berry this morning. I will bring some of that and some Cheesy Smurf with me today so you and Wheels can try them out.


----------



## wheels619 (May 20, 2012)

i bring some cougar and sour og.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 20, 2012)

Damn I'm the only one missing out on the fun??? The east coast sucks!! Atleast if ur a grower. Trying to find others is nearly impossible. I was in the hydro store a few days ago and while I was shopping there was another black dude in there , a little older than me. Maybe in his 30s. When he saw me his face lit up (no homo) , he had the look like " I know what ur here for" lol . It sucks that ppl look at me in the hydro shop and I feel like they can tell what I'm growing smh, I might have to start going to the hydro shop in a suit & tie lol. But anyway the dude had to say what up to me atleast 3 times (with a lil smirk on his face.. its like out here its so rare to find another grower, when u do u just wanna pick his/ her brain and ask em as much questions as u can. But at the same time everybody out here is so scared of getting caught few wanna really say too much... So even though I wanted to talk to dude , he looked pretty cool.. but I decided to just simply say what up back and continue my shopping. But u guys... Don't take what u have for granted, enjoy that beautiful cali weed, weather, girls , and ofcourse... Those lenient mj laws


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

I;m missing that shit too. don't feel bad. I do have a card in my state, but it isn't a free for all like Cali or Colorado. We can't exchange clones or stash just advice.

I'm tempted to take a few ounces to the local PD and ask them if they'll hold them for me in their evidence lockup. "Officer, I have a harvest next week and don't want to be over the 6 oz limit. I can't sell it or give it to another patient, so can you hold it for me until I need it!"


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

Living in Cali has its advantages.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 20, 2012)

Lol.. the police gonna hold u with the weed. But atleast u have a card.. where I'm at hearing somebody has a med mj card is like hearing a fairytale


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 20, 2012)

So Berkman.. how far along are u.. like week 6-7 of flower??? When u plan on harvesting???


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Lol.. the police gonna hold u with the weed. But atleast u have a card.. where I'm at hearing somebody has a med mj card is like hearing a fairytale


I completely understand that feeling, I have been out here in Cali for only 6 months so I am still transitioning over to a different way of thinking. It makes me feel better as a person just for the simple, stupid fact that what I am doing is now legal (locally) and I am not such a scumbag piece of shit for growing and smoking MJ. Back east I was a dredge on society but now I am a contributing member of society who is doing nothing illegal. What a difference a move west can make, I am never going back, NEVER!!!!!

P.S. - The first and most important reason I moved out here was the weather and it still is #1 but medical MJ is a close 2nd. This is because there are other places that have medical MJ but San Diego still has the best weather.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (May 20, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> the hydro store guys are just trying to make the cash. some are good sales people and get u to buy some stupid shit sometimes. lol. i bought a gallon of flush one time cuz the guy said he used it religiously and that it works. read the ingredients on the side of the bottle and now i dont go to the hydro store when that guy is working. just wen t in when he was off and swapped it out. lol.


hydro stores love trying to sell shit to u u rele dnt need. i asked for and organic nute line with a basic grow and bloom setup, and the guy showes me nectar of the gods nutes, with 20 different bottles priced at 25 bucks each for the smaller bottles, they love when a new guy comes in asking what they need to grow


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (May 20, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I'm not saying they're bad. They are simply taking something that people are passionate about and exploiting it for a profit. Nothing wrong with that, I just don't like paying more for my fuel than I have too. I'll never forget the feeling I had after walking out of a hydro store with a gallon of hype (floranecter in this case) and realizing I just paid 60 bucks for a gallon of water and a cup of molasses. It's simple shit, elements. You can byt premixed pancake batter in a box or you can mix your own. You still end up with cakes.
> 
> BTW: a Sugar Tit is simply a wet finger dipped in sugar and suckled on by a baby. I guess you need kids to get that.


i feel that way about FF nutes also


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> BTW: a Sugar Tit is simply a wet finger dipped in sugar and suckled on by a baby. I guess you need kids to get that.


I guess so, that was way over my head. I have a dog and no plans to ever have kids. Trust me, you and the world don't want me having kids.


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I guess so, that was way over my head. I have a dog and no plans to ever have kids. Trust me, you and the world don't want me having kids.



I used to think the same thing. Best thing I ever did was become a father. I have few regrets for waiting until I was responsible enough, i had my one and only in my late 30's.

first time the baby was away from an ample supply of breast milk he cried relentlesly until his gramps did the sugar tit. I've heard that phrase used ln the context of "It isn't what you thought it was, but hey it'll work!"


----------



## berkman858 (May 20, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I used to think the same thing. Best thing I ever did was become a father. I have few regrets for waiting until I was responsible enough, i had my one and only in my late 30's.
> 
> first time the baby was away from an ample supply of breast milk he cried relentlesly until his gramps did the sugar tit. I've heard that phrase used ln the context of "It isn't what you thought it was, but hey it'll work!"


Yeah I hear ya but that aint in the cards for me bro. Just take your baby shit elsewhere.


----------



## budleydoright (May 20, 2012)

Just trying to wrap a little context around the phrase, not trying to pawn kids off on ya!

So I've got the 6th marked on my calander as the end of the 8th week. I think the indica may be done a few days earlier than that. Sativas are 2 weeks behind them and likely going to be 9-12 week strain. website gives an 8-10 week window. We'll see. Where you at?


----------



## wheels619 (May 20, 2012)

mmm. cougar and sour.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 20, 2012)

Don't look back.. all we have is cold weather, overdressed women, bad weed, bad weed laws, and pretty much anything associated with the word bad... I might have to move out there and change my rollitup name to " San Diego simmy" or " sunset Blvd Sims " ... Kinda corny, I know ... But I the point is.. I just wanna move west!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Just trying to wrap a little context around the phrase, not trying to pawn kids off on ya!
> 
> So I've got the 6th marked on my calander as the end of the 8th week. I think the indica may be done a few days earlier than that. Sativas are 2 weeks behind them and likely going to be 9-12 week strain. website gives an 8-10 week window. We'll see. Where you at?


I have June 2nd as the tentative harvest date but I am going to play it by eye and microscope.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Don't look back.. all we have is cold weather, overdressed women, bad weed, bad weed laws, and pretty much anything associated with the word bad... I might have to move out there and change my rollitup name to " San Diego simmy" or " sunset Blvd Sims " ... Kinda corny, I know ... But I the point is.. I just wanna move west!!


So do it!! lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmm. cougar and sour.


Yeah dude, that shit is awesome. I liked the Sour OG's effects but the Cougar's aroma and taste. Both are very well done.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Don't look back.. all we have is cold weather, overdressed women, bad weed, bad weed laws, and pretty much anything associated with the word bad... I might have to move out there and change my rollitup name to " San Diego simmy" or " sunset Blvd Sims " ... Kinda corny, I know ... But I the point is.. I just wanna move west!!


Make it happen then. It took me about a year to find a job out here but I set my mind to it and I did it and I am much happier now.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah dude, that shit is awesome. I liked the Sour OG's effects but the Cougar's aroma and taste. Both are very well done.


well thank u my man. lol. im baked off the sour now. lmao. yeah i have a hard time smoking the cougar after the sour. cuz the cougar is all head to me. and the sour is both. i have to wake and bake with them separably to really get an appreciation for them.

oh and hey berkman. check this shit i=out. *

"Thanks wheels ... Ur more than a pro, ur like a weed growing all-star lol" 




oh yeah be jealous. 

kiss-ass lol.



​




*


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> well thank u my man. lol. im baked off the sour now. lmao. yeah i have a hard time smoking the cougar after the sour. cuz the cougar is all head to me. and the sour is both. i have to wake and bake with them separably to really get an appreciation for them.
> 
> oh and hey berkman. check this shit i=out. *
> 
> ...


Oh so we are bragging now? Just you wait until I harvest and we will see who is bragging then!


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

lmao. couldnt help myself.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah it's cool, you can brag all you want cuz I aint got shit on you, yet.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Updated Pics:


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

What's going on, no one likes my new pics?


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Wheels, did you try the Cheesy Smurf and Northern Berry? What do you think? I like them both but they are nothing spectacular.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

they were pretty decent. me bc and the e dog smoked it all in one sitting. lol. in like 20 minutes.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Nice, I would expect nothing less. 

What's good bro, I am getting a little tipsy on some vodka....


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> updated pics:


plants look good im surprised they arent dead yet. Lol. J/k. I been smoking all day. Way going to go shooting earlier but then i got high instead. Lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Hahahah yeah they should be dead, I don't know what I am doing wrong!


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

they r gonna be dank.  cant wait to sample it.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> they r gonna be dank.  cant wait to sample it.


I sure hope so. They look better than I could have ever expected so I am already happy with my unripe product as of now so I am sure I will be beside myself come harvest time. As for yield I really could give half a fuck at this point, I know whatever it is it will be enough to last me and my boy, and you and my RIU buddies, until my next harvest so that alone makes me a happy boy. If I have some extra and can supply the dispensary then that is just gravy.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Ahhh shit I am drunk.... good thing I can pretty much make my own hours, to a degree... 

I will def be going in late tomorrow.


----------



## budleydoright (May 21, 2012)

Dood your shit looks tits for a first go round with a new kit. I always get an anxiety buzz during the last 2 weeks. There's so much work and effort on the line and still plenty that can go wrong. Got to watch out for PM in those smaller spaces.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Dood your shit looks tits for a first go round with a new kit. I always get an anxiety buzz during the last 2 weeks. There's so much work and effort on the line and still plenty that can go wrong. Got to watch out for PM in those smaller spaces.


Thanks bro, I know the stress you are speaking of, I have been trimming my girls every 4 days or so for light penetration and to prevent any mold or PM. I am also running my dehumidifier at 52% so I think that coupled with good air circulation are the keys to preventing mold and PM. As for running with a new kit, EVERYTHING IN MY SETUP IS NEW TO ME so I am very happy my girls are alive. I treat my gardening like I am treating alcoholism, one day at a time! I just concentrate on keeping my plants healthy and alive until the next day, and eventually that next day will be harvest day.


----------



## slump (May 22, 2012)

Gah I haven't the time right now to hammer through all the posts...but I have the exact same water chiller...just make sure to clean the shit out of it every so often (I was doing it twice a grow)...it really builds up in there. I would fill it with h2o2 and shake it like crazy for a few minutes then pump the nasties out, repeat 2-3 times and you should be golden child.

Grow Safe

ps - nice job!


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

slump said:


> Gah I haven't the time right now to hammer through all the posts...but I have the exact same water chiller...just make sure to clean the shit out of it every so often (I was doing it twice a grow)...it really builds up in there. I would fill it with h2o2 and shake it like crazy for a few minutes then pump the nasties out, repeat 2-3 times and you should be golden child.
> 
> Grow Safe
> 
> ps - nice job!


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Plants are lookin outstanding bro.

I preferred the northern berry over the smurf IMHO.


----------



## wheels619 (May 22, 2012)

me too but they were both nice. lol. u coming down today jew? we r having a mean smoke session in a bit if ur not working for ur gold. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> me too but they were both nice. lol. u coming down today jew? we r having a mean smoke session in a bit if ur not working for ur gold. lol.


Whats this "we" shit white man?


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

Hahah, nah man I am a 9-5er. Weeknights or weekends only for me. But this weekend is a 3 day weekend for me so we should def do some BBQ or something like that.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

I can grill a mean burger


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I can grill a mean burger


Ok then, party at your place? I don't have a grill yet. But when I do, it's on. I love grilling.


----------



## wheels619 (May 22, 2012)

lmao party at his pad huh. lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

So you are offering your place, Wheels??


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 22, 2012)

Hey Berkman,

Just wondering if you could give us a brief summary of the PPM you've been running over the last 4 weeks. I'm curious because I'm on my last 4 weeks and I've been pushing them pretty good. I'm using Technaflora (BC Boost/ BC Bloom) if this helps as a comparison. Thanks


----------



## chrishydro (May 22, 2012)

Fab! Spent some money there, good luck and may the bug Gods pass you by.


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Hey Berkman,
> 
> Just wondering if you could give us a brief summary of the PPM you've been running over the last 4 weeks. I'm curious because I'm on my last 4 weeks and I've been pushing them pretty good. I'm using Technaflora (BC Boost/ BC Bloom) if this helps as a comparison. Thanks


I will tell you what I am running but be aware that I am using House and Garden nutes and they run very hot so your PPM may be raised safely while mine is not. I have been running pretty consistently at 320-420 PPM (ECx500 scale) and my plants seem to be loving it. When I went over 500 they got burnt and when I went over 700 they screamed at me and kicked me in the nuts so I stopped force feeding them and let them tell me what they needed. I have found less to be more, but that is due to my combination of nutes and grow environment so your results may be totally different.


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Fab! Spent some money there, good luck and may the bug Gods pass you by.


Yeah I def spent some money here. 

Thanks, I have been pretty lucky so far with avoiding bugs so hopefully my luck continues.


----------



## berkman858 (May 22, 2012)

Updated Pics aka Bud Porn:

The buds are very dense so I don't know what to expect as far as yield but I know I will be happy nonetheless.


----------



## smokekeeper (May 23, 2012)

I saw earlier in your post that you didn't want to run extention cords to another braker, just a sugestion. you can always hire an electrican to add another braker or two so you wouldn't have to do that. just a thought


----------



## smokekeeper (May 23, 2012)

oh looks very nice though, hope my set up will be close to that


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

smokekeeper said:


> I saw earlier in your post that you didn't want to run extention cords to another braker, just a sugestion. you can always hire an electrican to add another braker or two so you wouldn't have to do that. just a thought


I ended up running an extension cord form another 20 AMP GFCI outlet.

I rent so I don't think it's wise or worth the money to have another circuit wired into my place. I will wait until I buy a house to do things like that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

not bad for a guy who obsessively seeks out male ass fisting pornography.



berkman858 said:


> ...you fucking simple minded, nothing better to do, should be fisting their assholes...





berkman858 said:


> I said you SHOULD be fisting your asshole...Your asshole has needs and I am sure you have small hands...





berkman858 said:


> ...here's what you do, you take YOUR fist, put it in YOUR asshole. And you don't have to watch, you can look away if that's your thing. Just insert, remove, and repeat....


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 23, 2012)

Lmaoooo ... A year??? How the hell am I supposed to survive for a year with no job? I would have to already have a job out there first, I'm not the kinda dude to just jump in head first... I researched for like a year or two before I even started my grow. Me moving is one if those things... I hate to say it but its prob all talk , I've never even been to the west coast before. But I def would love to, idk. In all likelyhood ill prob stay where I'm at... But a guy can dream can't he???


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 23, 2012)

Hey Berkman.. I heard u mention earlier that If u have extra u will donate to the dispenceries... Me being a dude from a non legal state I know nothing about dispenseries... If u give them bud what do u get in return? A different kind of bud? Or edibles or trippy stick ( which I've just recently heard of btw , never actually seen it) or what??


----------



## hoodthug (May 23, 2012)

Come to Cali Sims!!! Smoke some a this OG wit ya boy....


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Hey Berkman.. I heard u mention earlier that If u have extra u will donate to the dispenceries... Me being a dude from a non legal state I know nothing about dispenseries... If u give them bud what do u get in return? A different kind of bud? Or edibles or trippy stick ( which I've just recently heard of btw , never actually seen it) or what??


I think you can get either money or product (flowers, concentrates, edibles). It depends on what you want and what the dispensary has.

WTF is trippy stick?!? Is that when you drop some acid and play with your dick?


----------



## wheels619 (May 23, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Hey Berkman.. I heard u mention earlier that If u have extra u will donate to the dispenceries... Me being a dude from a non legal state I know nothing about dispenseries... If u give them bud what do u get in return? A different kind of bud? Or edibles or trippy stick ( which I've just recently heard of btw , never actually seen it) or what??


u get cold hard cash for ur bud. depending on the dispensary its about 2000-4500 bucks a pound depending on the quality of bud.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Hehehe..... you said hard.......


----------



## Sice (May 24, 2012)

Nice setup

Im getting the same exact tent and same wattage. Ill be attempting SOG

inspiration


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

Sice said:


> Nice setup
> 
> Im getting the same exact tent and same wattage. Ill be attempting SOG
> 
> inspiration


Cool, let me know when you get a thread started so I can check it out.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 24, 2012)

Damn bro.. sounds good, I don't think I've ever really had og before .. people have said they had it but I doubt it ever really is what they say it is out here.. for like the last 3 Yeats everybody sells sour d out here now , and I swear it smells and looks different every single time. People out here just call any sencimillia ( prob spelled wrong ) sour d . A few yrs ago they were calling everything purple haze.. I think its just cuz nobody knows the real names of the strains and just say whatevers popular... But yall cali dudes... That's another story!!! I know when u say u got some og. It's og!!!! Cali... It's so different compared to the east it almost feels like I'm talking about another country. Different weather , different laws , just different


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 24, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure.. I heard they sell em at dispenseries. It looks like some sort of small joint, probably more like a pipe cuz it looks metal or plastic, but I assume its like a personal mini vaperizer or something like that. but u know what happens when u assume....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2012)

They have pipes that look like a cig, or a thin tubes, we call sneak a tokes.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 24, 2012)

Cash.. that's wassup. But how do they determine the quality of the bud? They look at it? Or do they go to the back to smoke it? If that's somebodies job.. that has to b the best job ever lol


----------



## budleydoright (May 24, 2012)

I hired myself to taste test my product. I check it daily!


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 24, 2012)

How many days left now Berk? Tick tick tick tock! I can almost experience you happiness from up North. Or is that hippieness? Either way I'm excited for you.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 24, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Damn bro.. sounds good, I don't think I've ever really had og before .. people have said they had it but I doubt it ever really is what they say it is out here.. for like the last 3 Yeats everybody sells sour d out here now , and I swear it smells and looks different every single time. People out here just call any sencimillia ( prob spelled wrong ) sour d . A few yrs ago they were calling everything purple haze.. I think its just cuz nobody knows the real names of the strains and just say whatevers popular... But yall cali dudes... That's another story!!! I know when u say u got some og. It's og!!!! Cali... It's so different compared to the east it almost feels like I'm talking about another country. Different weather , different laws , just different


I hear ya on that - west coast everybody knew they're shit. Costs double here for weaker product and you're not really sure what it is. And you knew and trusted the people growing. It was like a small town "secret". Here you're just a number.


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> How many days left now Berk? Tick tick tick tock! I can almost experience you happiness from up North. Or is that hippieness? Either way I'm excited for you.


About a week left, I started flushing today! I am very very interested in what will happen in the next week.

And yes I ended up using the Final Phase for about 4 hours today. I just don't feel like it will do anything negative to my plants so I decided to give it a try. I know I know I probably ruined them all and wasted the last 3 months of work.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

whats crackin berk? whats final phase???


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> whats crackin berk? whats final phase???


Sup FM? What are you up to tonight?

It's a flushing solution/aid. It's an Advanced Nutrients product and this is the only AN product I plan on using since I have heard not so great things about them. This product came highly recommended to me and some on this site, wheels and BC, will say I am using snake oil, which may be true, to flush my plants. Either way it's done and the only thing in there now is R/O water and a shitton of roots.


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

I took some samples of my plants, one of each, and they are drying in a closet. Here are some pics:


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

they look nice, you feeling sobered up today?


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they look nice, you feeling sobered up today?


A little more sober than last night, yes. I still think you are a douche.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

You need to have wheels school you on oven baking buds. Those need to be sampled NOW! They look great, you ever flush with Molasses???


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You need to have wheels school you on oven baking buds. Those need to be sampled NOW! They look great, you ever flush with Molasses???


Wheels don't need to teach me about no oven drying. I been done that for years! For real though that shit is sooo harsh I would rather just wait until the buds are naturally dry. I am not planning on curing these samples, obviously, but I also don't want to rush them.

The thing is.... I still have bud so the situation hasn't become dire yet.... but it may get dire soon. I will see if I can wait until they are fully dried but I will probably oven dry a nug or two cuz I get impulsive.


Nah I have never even heard of flushing with molasses, what is that supposed to do, sweeten it up?


----------



## budleydoright (May 24, 2012)

that's a bit of a soil trick. adding the right amount of molasses is like adding bud candy, sweet, floranecter or many of the other sweetners. I don;t want to say to do it as I have never run DWC. i do use in COCO though.


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> that's a bit of a soil trick. adding the right amount of molasses is like adding bud candy, sweet, floranecter or many of the other sweetners. I don;t want to say to do it as I have never run DWC. i do use in COCO though.


So have you done a real comparison and has it been sweeter? I have heard of sweeteners and all that jazz but it is all foreign to me. I know nothing about sweeteners but I love sweets and I really love a great tasting smoke, like Blue Dream, so I am interested but I need to know more info.


----------



## budleydoright (May 24, 2012)

With a week left, I wouldn't bother. Plus it's adding carbs, I dunno if they can break down in water to become available for the plant. In COCO i have some biological activity going on to assist in the breakdown of the sugars. I don't know enough about dwc to say.

As far as effectiveness, I couldn;t really tell you as I have had too many variables from crop to crop to say.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Nothing like that bro, it starts the fermentation (curing process). Shit I drowned a plant in molasses to kill it off. One of the smoothest smokes I ever grown!!! I documented it in a thread on here. Bro I always try different things. Wheels told me about boiling water and pouring it in the roots to kill off a plant. I looked into it and I am going to try it.

FM


----------



## budleydoright (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nothing like that bro, it starts the fermentation (curing process). Shit I drowned a plant in molasses to kill it off. One of the smoothest smokes I ever grown!!! I documented it in a thread on here. Bro I always try different things. Wheels told me about boiling water and pouring it in the roots to kill off a plant. I looked into it and I am going to try it.
> 
> FM


interesting, in what medium did you drown it?


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nothing like that bro, it starts the fermentation (curing process). Shit I drowned a plant in molasses to kill it off. One of the smoothest smokes I ever grown!!! I documented it in a thread on here. Bro I always try different things. Wheels told me about boiling water and pouring it in the roots to kill off a plant. I looked into it and I am going to try it.
> 
> FM


I must be missing something, why are you killing your plants?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I must be missing something, why are you killing your plants?


You kill your plants when its time to chop!!!! When you chop your plant you are actually killing it. LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> interesting, in what medium did you drown it?


Well I have grown in CoCo, Soil and Hydro so I have drowned plants in CoCo and Soil. With hydro, you just cut the air to your res and let the roots sit in the water.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 25, 2012)

With my ebb and flow I think I'm going to simply stop watering for two days.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You kill your plants when its time to chop!!!! When you chop your plant you are actually killing it. LOL


Smartass, I know that. 

I thought you were killing them for some other reason.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Here was my latest victim of drowning....Purple Le' Pew 12/12 from seed.
This plant was grown in a smart pot that BC99 made, it was a little bit bigger than my Coffee Mug. I put the whole pot inside a empty Coffee Container.
View attachment 2184304

Then I took my water/molasses mix (15ml to 1 gallon of water(tap)). I filled it up till her whole medium water completely submerged in the water/molasses mix.

View attachment 2184305

I use the brick to make sure the container doesnt float up when its full. Now some people do this in the dark but I do it under the lights. It can take anywhere from 4-10 days to drown and die. Especially if you have a healthy ass plant.

View attachment 2184307

This is what it looks like after 1 day, you can see the plant wickered the water cause its trying to survive, thats when you top it off cause you want the medium completely submerged at all times.

View attachment 2184306

Its something different and I like it cause I enjoy smooth smoking bud that you dont have to wait weeks for it to cure. 

Hope this give you all an idea of what I am talking about.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Other victims of drowning...

Chocolope

View attachment 2184326

Herijuana OG

View attachment 2184327

Venom OG

View attachment 2184328


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

I am very interested in this "drowning" process. Do you not cure it at all or is it just smoother earlier?


----------



## wheels619 (May 25, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> interesting, in what medium did you drown it?


COCO. BUT I THINK U CAN DO IT IN ALMOST ANYTHING.


advancednewbie said:


> with my ebb and flow i think i'm going to simply stop watering for two days.


that wont stop them from flowering. They will still take a while to completely die off.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

Hey wheels what's poppin for this weekend? I wanna meet up.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

BBQ at mi casa, lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> BBQ at mi casa, lol


Stop fucking with me ya fucks! Where are we doing this shit? Like I said I would offer my place up but you guys gotta carry Wheels up to the 2nd floor cuz I am a goddamn gimp.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

wheels wont do it, I dont mind carrying him but he wont go for it. Shit I can carry wheels like a fireman's carry or pull him up backwards on his chair.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> BBQ at mi casa, lol





berkman858 said:


> Stop fucking with me ya fucks! Where are we doing this shit? Like I said I would offer my place up but you guys gotta carry Wheels up to the 2nd floor cuz I am a goddamn gimp.


Seriously, I am gonna barbecue at my place on sunday... I think FM is gonna come, and wheels is invited, but he never comes to my pad, and you can come too if you want, lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Seriously, I am gonna barbecue at my place on sunday... I think FM is gonna come, and wheels is invited, but he never comes to my pad, and you can come too if you want, lol.


Sounds good, PM me your address and cell and I will be there. Can I bring my little girl Isis? (she is the white one, of course )


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

How is she around kids?

and FM is allergic to them...

otherwise I wouldnt have a problem with it..


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How is she around kids?
> 
> and FM is allergic to them...
> 
> otherwise I wouldnt have a problem with it..


She is great around kids but if anyone is allergic I will leave her at home. There is no need for that.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Eh its just a mild allergy, not like he would die or anything.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Eh its just a mild allergy, not like he would die or anything.


Even so, it's not worth it just to show my little girl off. I can do that some other time.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

She seems like a cool dog.

Nice name too.

Is she a Pitt?


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> She seems like a cool dog.
> 
> Nice name too.
> 
> Is she a Pitt?


Yea she is a Pitty but not according to my apartment complex. She is a foxhound/pointer cuz Pittys are judged as killers now and that is a shame.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Eh its just a mild allergy, not like he would die or anything.


Damn bro thats messed up, you know how I get and I dont feel like driving a hour and a half with itchy eyes and cant breathe. If the dog is coming I will just stay home. I dont like being around cats or dogs.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Maybe I should find a Bee Hive to shake too.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro thats messed up, you know how I get and I dont feel like driving a hour and a half with itchy eyes and cant breathe. If the dog is coming I will just stay home. I dont like being around cats or dogs.


damn i truly suck at telling jokes on the internet.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Maybe I should find a Bee Hive to shake too.


[video=youtube;0VJYXhprh-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VJYXhprh-Y[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> damn i truly suck at telling jokes on the internet.


hahahhahahaha another fatality of the curse of the internet's drain on the effect of sarcasm.... i think I could have worded that better if I had not been drinking Jameson and Stoli and smokin incessantly... or not


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Joke was weak man, you got to come stronger than that!!!!

What is white, red, black and rolls around on the beach????


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

That's funny but this is my favorite, just look at the fear in Bam's eyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUZqWV9ZYw0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Joke was weak man, you got to come stronger than that!!!!
> 
> What is white, red, black and rolls around on the beach????


Me with a sunburn, tar on my feet, and fighting with a child for a better spot at building a sand castle???

Hey, fuck that stupid brat, I was here first. He can go cry to his momma!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Damn did I tell you that one already??


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn did I tell you that one already??


Nah, the pic in your signature gave it away.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

Alright fellas, I am going to bed. I get sleepy when I drink by myself. See you on Sunday.


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Ahhh shit... getting down to some DJ Hype.... what you motherfuckers know about the HYPE??????


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

I love me some good DNB

Greg packer and Aphrodite are 2 of my tops though.


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Fuck yeah!!!! That's what I am talking about, I think we are gonna be good friends. 


I wish there was a MOSH emoticon.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

I listen to ALL types of music!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Me as well, but nothing gets my blood going like some nasty dirty DNB or some hardcore Pantera. Either way I am fucking shit up.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;GfMtTOEFuwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfMtTOEFuwE[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;IR-eY9mIECQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR-eY9mIECQ[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Ahh shit Redman is bringing it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;qZRohA2Rf2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZRohA2Rf2A[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Bombaclat! Let the blood drain....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

check this album

2002: _KAOS - Drum and Bass Warfare_


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Ummm this is NOT DIRTY ENOUGH!!!!! send me some dirty shit man, you know what the fuck dirty is right???


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_LfmTeSN4w


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Ummm this is NOT DIRTY ENOUGH!!!!! send me some dirty shit man, you know what the fuck dirty is right???


enlighten me

whats dirty?


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> enlighten me
> 
> whats dirty?


Well kind Sir, I would suggest this track for your consideration.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdt0RnEDVhI


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

I hate spiders but I fucking LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Oh I feel them crawling all over me and making my mind go numb..... TARANTULA!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

this is bullshit.

dnb on laptop speakers

i know im not hearing the way it needs to be, lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

No you def are not, I have it on my iPhone and we can listen in my car tomorrow or if you have the hookup I can hook it up to your sound system.

I got mine busting on 4 foot speakers and a powered sub and my neighbors are all grooving and don't know why.


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> this is bullshit.
> 
> dnb on laptop speakers
> 
> i know im not hearing the way it needs to be, lol


Bahahahah made me laugh ... DnB on laptop speakers????? What the fuck did you think it was gonna sound like????


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

well, i know what its supposed to sound like, lol.

but i cant play it loud right now


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Well tomorrow we can blast that shit in my car and blow the speakers! I don't give a shit, its a lease so fuck it.... I will say it's a factory defect that it can't handle the HYPE!


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

wow berkman schrolling back 10 pages of non sense only to see you showing off pop corn nuggets lmao i think you should learn how to grow before yapping i prob made more hash off 1 plant then you made off all of yours
your a nooob and your grow shows it


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> wow berkman schrolling back 10 pages of non sense only to see you showing off pop corn nuggets lmao i think you should learn how to grow before yapping i prob made more hash off 1 plant then you made off all of yours
> your a nooob and your grow shows it


Yeah exactly what my signature says....1st grow in 10 years, I bet it's better than half your grows you bragging douchecake.

I don't pretend to be any better than I am, ask any fucking body and they will they will tell you the same. Don't try to get on my level you wanna be lame-o mutha fucka. And by "my level" I mean elevation ...


----------



## wheels619 (May 27, 2012)

lighting said:


> wow berkman schrolling back 10 pages of non sense only to see you showing off pop corn nuggets lmao i think you should learn how to grow before yapping i prob made more hash off 1 plant then you made off all of yours
> your a nooob and your grow shows it


hey fuck face ive had enough of ur egotistical bullshit. get the fuck out of our threads asshole. thats me asking nicely. if u dont the mods will escort u out of all three of our threads. ive already spoken to them and they r just waiting for the word. also ur a jackhole u fuckface.


----------



## wheels619 (May 27, 2012)

oh and i like the pendulum version of tarantula better. lol.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 27, 2012)

pendulum is the SHIT

From Slam:

_Somewhere out there in the vast nothingness of space...
Somewhere far away in space and time..
Staring upwards at the gleaming stars in the obsidian sky

We're marooned on a small island,
In an endless sea,
Confined to a tiny spit of sand,
Unable to escape

But tonight, on this small planet
On earth, we're going to rock civilization_

Then it just takes takes off from there if I remember correctly... I'm not sure really I've always been super baked by that part of the song.

Edit: I just finished looking up the video for slam on youtube... Starting to have second opinions. lmao

Edit2: The Pendulum - Master of Puppets + Slam video might be something.


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> oh and i like the pendulum version of tarantula better. lol.


That is Pendulum, it's just mixed with some other shit cuz that's how Hype does it.


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 27, 2012)

that looks like a great setup. like a pro.


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

You wanted it, you begged for it, so here they are.... Updated Pics:

Yeah, yeah I know, no one asked, begged or anything similar, fuck you here are some pics.


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

Weedasaurus said:


> that looks like a great setup. like a pro.


Thanks dude, I am no pro but I strive to be the best grower that I can. Time will tell if I can achieve greatness one day but for now I am happy just growing.


----------



## Prefontaine (May 27, 2012)

nice looks like a very successful run.


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

Prefontaine said:


> nice looks like a very successful run.


Thx, it's been very fun and I have learned so much. I can't wait for next run with the same strain. I think I can do much better, but I am still very happy with how it is turning out so far.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2012)

Is that what we smoked today???


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is that what we smoked today???


Yeah, those were some early samples from my current grow. I am quite sure the real bud, when harvested at the correct time, will be much better than those weak samples I brought yesterday.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Wouldnt say it was weak but I could of used a few more bowls of it...lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wouldnt say it was weak but I could of used a few more bowls of it...lol


That's weak to me bro. I wanna have some one and done shit.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

OK, I just tried my first properly dried sample and damn was it smooth!!! I wasn't expecting that at all. The aroma is starting to develop and was released upon grinding the nuggets. The smell is going to get something to behold when it is properly cured. I am feeling the high come on as I type and it is very heady and washes over me in waves. The ash was all white and that means I have some clean bud. The final stuff will be better because it will have been flushed for longer. 

I am a happy boy, I have some home grown that I can be proud of and that is pretty much all I set out to achieve with this first grow. Now I need to make sure I harvest at the correct time. I am doing daily inspections of the trikes but it def has another 3 or 4 days left.

It is a good Memorial Day, remember everyone that never made it home from war. Today is for them.

I am a proud American on this day. Go USA! 



EDIT: Memorial day will be memorable. My neighbor left her oven mitts in the oven mitt warmer a little too long...... add to that 3 hysterical females and it was a very interesting situation. I also had to rescue their cat because they were freaking out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Told you bitch it wasnt weak, I wanted to smoke more after smoking the 1st nug of it. But I also wanted to make sure BC had some fruits to smoke! You got some smooth ass smoke bro! What are you going to do with all your trim???

USA USA USA

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

hes gonna roll joints with the sugar leaves. lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> hes gonna roll joints with the sugar leaves. lol


You got it!! Nah for real I will most likely try that at some point but most of my trim will be used in some newly purchased bubble bags. I just have to figure out if I need the 5 bag or the 8 bag kit. There is a big price difference between the two and I don't know if it's really necessary.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Roll your bud in hash that is rolled out so you can have bud in the middle wraPPED IN HASH


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Roll your bud in hash that is rolled out so you can have bud in the middle wraPPED IN HASH


Multi-layer joint? I will have to try that out. You would have to get the proportions right so it burns well.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Told you bitch it wasnt weak, I wanted to smoke more after smoking the 1st nug of it. But I also wanted to make sure BC had some fruits to smoke! You got some smooth ass smoke bro! What are you going to do with all your trim???
> 
> USA USA USA
> 
> FM


I should have listened but I am very critical of myself and everything I do so the quality of my bud is no different to me. I will never be completely satisfied until I look at my bud and say, "there is no way I can get that bud to grow any better." I will be happy with what I have this grow but I know that there is a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

I think we all are like that.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You got it!! Nah for real I will most likely try that at some point but most of my trim will be used in some newly purchased bubble bags. I just have to figure out if I need the 5 bag or the 8 bag kit. There is a big price difference between the two and I don't know if it's really necessary.


8 bag kit is unnecessary.

I have a kit with the following bags, 220, 160, 120, 73, and 25

I use the 220 bag solely for dry ice kief, and the 160- 25 bags for regular ice hash

It works really well, and the stuff that you catch in the final bag (the 25) is some gnarly full melt.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

You can also win a set of free ones on line....lol


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 8 bag kit is unnecessary.
> 
> I have a kit with the following bags, 220, 160, 120, 73, and 25
> 
> ...


Sweet, I will go with the 5 bag kit then. Maybe I can borrow yours since you are not using it??? 

Even better, maybe you come over and help me do it?


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

Click, clickity click. I love when I hear my CO2 clicking on.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

My bags are in dire need of a good cleanup.

But yeah, after you harvest, and your trim is nice and dry, I am down to help you.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My bags are in dire need of a good cleanup.
> 
> But yeah, after you harvest, and your trim is nice and dry, I am down to help you.


In that case I may purchase my own but I am still down for the help. Do you have any tips or tricks to make it go easier?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Yeah i got a few..
its good to have your own set TBH.


----------



## wheels619 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> yeah i got a few..
> Its good to have your own set tbh.


so ahh. I got a box full of trim sitting on top of my veg tent. Lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so ahh. I got a box full of trim sitting on top of my veg tent. Lol.


Should do some edibles...


----------



## wheels619 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> should do some edibles...


u should help me do some edibles. Lol. I have no idea when it comes to the cooking of bud unless its actual nugs in the oven. Lmfao.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

I already told you i would do it for you..
or at least show you how.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

I made Cookies today from my very 1st PLP trim. Wasnt much but they came out good, not a heavy body ass kicker. Hey berka durka, BC does all my shit like hash, kief, I dont know that and dont care to learn it cause BC got it down.


----------



## berkman858 (May 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I made Cookies today from my very 1st PLP trim. Wasnt much but they came out good, not a heavy body ass kicker. Hey berka durka, BC does all my shit like hash, kief, I dont know that and dont care to learn it cause BC got it down.


Sounds like laziness to me.


----------



## berkman858 (May 29, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u should help me do some edibles. Lol. I have no idea when it comes to the cooking of bud unless its actual nugs in the oven. Lmfao.


I would be down to do some cooking. I have some new methods that I want to try out; like making weed flour and then making crackers or something savory from it. I am tired of all edibles being sweets, even though I love sweets I get tired of them if that's all that's available.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

How bout some medicated buffalo sauce..

Or medicated mac n cheese


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2012)

How about a medicated enema


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How about a medicated enema


Of course You would say some shit like that. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Of course You would say some shit like that. lol


Think about it, gets right to the blood immediately...we could be on to something here. I think Berk would be up for a medicated enema test run..


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Think about it, gets right to the blood immediately...we could be on to something here. I think Berk would be up for a medicated enema test run..


Consider this two votes for Berk.

Here's some enema music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i59kRcu_qU


----------



## berkman858 (May 29, 2012)

Fuck you, Fuck you, FUCK YOU!!!!!


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 29, 2012)




----------



## berkman858 (May 29, 2012)

Where's my fucking DISLIKE button?!? You motherfuckers, talking about shoving stuff up my ass. I don't approve of such comments.


----------



## wheels619 (May 29, 2012)

3 votes for berkman. Lmao.


----------



## berkman858 (May 29, 2012)

Updated Pics:


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

Dude they look terrible. You should just chop em down and throw em in the trash. Ill be your disposal service.


Kidding

On a serious note, looks like they are starting to shoot out some more pistils, she is gonna bulk up a bit still i think


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I thought that when I use CO2 the higher temp will actually be welcome and will make the plants grow faster.


It will. That Max fan you have is plenty for the 1kw you're running, it has much better airflow and static pressure rating than a 6" "Badass" fan (just a rebranded Ostberg). You want to be 80-83 degrees running co2.

edit: I see I'm a bit slow...


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Dude they look terrible. You should just chop em down and throw em in the trash. Ill be your disposal service.
> 
> 
> Kidding
> ...


Yeah, they are all dead. Oh well. Time to start another grow...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

Are your trees tied up? I thought I saw some line and clip on your plants. Always a good thing when having to tie buds up, a good problem to have. Plants look great bro, when you chopping? Also if you want you can use my Bubblebags. You can use them if you like, just make sure you clean them and make Marijuana Matzah Balls.

anyone else had problems yesterday logging into here? I could not log on at all yesterday.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Are your trees tied up? I thought I saw some line and clip on your plants. Always a good thing when having to tie buds up, a good problem to have. Plants look great bro, when you chopping? Also if you want you can use my Bubblebags. You can use them if you like, just make sure you clean them and make Marijuana Matzah Balls.
> 
> anyone else had problems yesterday logging into here? I could not log on at all yesterday.


Yes, I am using Yo-Yos (not the toy kind, the horticulture kind) to hold up my buds and to train and separate them a little bit.

I plan on harvesting Friday or Saturday. Thanks for offering your bubblebags, how many bags does your kit have? I will definitely make some nice hash infused Matzo Balls if you guys are really down for it. I think it will taste good. 

BC- I think you are correct, the buds are still plumping up with trichome goodness.


----------



## budleydoright (May 30, 2012)

You done good bro,they look real nice.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> You done good bro,they look real nice.


Why thank you very much!


----------



## wheels619 (May 30, 2012)

i still vote berkman to test the weed enema. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i still vote berkman to test the weed enema. lol.


It aint happening, but keep trying.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

The samples that I take every couple of days are getting better and better and better .... still very smooth too. I think this bud may turn out pretty well in the end.


----------



## drbacana (May 30, 2012)

Brazil 4 x EUA 1


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

drbacana said:


> Brazil 4 x EUA 1


Huh? Is that some sort of weird sport where they kick a ball? We don't do that here so that really doesn't matter. Even if we did, it wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## drbacana (May 30, 2012)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I understand!

berk is worth using great white?


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

drbacana said:


> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I understand!
> 
> berkis worthusing great white?



I haven't personally used Great White, I have used Orca and they are pretty similar. I had great results with it so I would say YES YES YES! That is some awesome shit. If you brew some Compost Tea you can get away with using less Great White or Orca because you can breed mychorrizae, fungi, trichoderma, and bacteria in the Tea.


----------



## drbacana (May 30, 2012)

understood

I think about doing this diet, what do you think?

florava nova grow and bloom, calmagic, rapid start, great white, liquid kool bloom and dry kool bloom


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

drbacana said:


> understood
> 
> I think about doingthisdiet, what do you think?
> 
> florava nova grow and bloom, calmagic, rapid start, great white, liquid kool bloom and dry kool bloom


I had to look up the koolbloom stuff but yeah that looks like a pretty good combination there. I haven't used GH nutes because I heard that they tend to be high in salt content and buildup but other than that I think you should be fine with a good flush at the end to remove any nutes that you can.

P.S. - My PPM has not risen above 0 since I started flushing. House and Garden nutes are soooooo clean that my sample bowls are burning white ash. I mean WHITE, cleaner than pretty much anything I have gotten from the dispensary.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I haven't personally used Great White, I have used Orca and they are pretty similar. I had great results with it so I would say YES YES YES! That is some awesome shit. If you brew some Compost Tea you can get away with using less Great White or Orca because you can breed mychorrizae, fungi, trichoderma, and bacteria in the Tea.


Great White, Earthworm Castings, Distilled water and Molasses. That tea rocks in DWC.


----------



## drbacana (May 30, 2012)

I like the GH, is simple and efficient

I made this clone looks very simply using rapid start, rooted in 6 days







and here the mothers, inernet soil, using plants and micro series growmore calmagic


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Great White, Earthworm Castings, Distilled water and Molasses. That tea rocks in DWC.


No molasses for me, that stuff creates too much bio film (the gunk at the bottom of the tea when brewing). I use Compost Tea Catalyst and that has cut the bio film down to almost nothing.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

You sound like such a nerd.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You sound like such a nerd.


I totally wanna be a nerd about how I grow my pot so that's a compliment. How do you feel about your comment now smart guy?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

Grrreat.

Lol

Sup dude whats your plans for the weekend?


----------



## budleydoright (May 30, 2012)

Like a wine snob, just with smoke! A pot snob. I like it. How 'bout a _pot star _with shows and groupies. on second thought forget the shows.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Grrreat.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sup dude whats your plans for the weekend?


I am harvesting either Friday or Saturday and that will pretty much dictate most of my weekend. I will probably be free Sunday if you want to come by. Or we could do something else, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Like a wine snob, just with smoke! A pot snob. I like it. How 'bout a _pot star _with shows and groupies. on second thought forget the shows.


groupies.... I had a couple of those a while back. That was pretty cool. Not sure how I would like it now in my old age.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 31, 2012)

Damn. I missed a lot, weed enemas , music, Berkman has haters now , the sample harvest harvest.. I was just catching up on the thread and realized why wheels name is wheels..lmaooo when yall were talking about who was gonna carry him up the stairs I laughed hard as hell!! I was thinking of doing a little sample harvest aswell, mostly because I'm broke lol.. but I wanna wait , still too many white hairs.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 31, 2012)

Another thing ... U said u can't deal with the groupies in ur old age. I figured u to be in ur late twenties , early thirties tops... I didn't realize u were a senior citizen Berkman lol


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (May 31, 2012)

And to whoever mentioned the smoking of the "sugar leaves" .. lmaooo , jus did that like 30 mins ago, only had a little bud not really enough to roll a joint. I wanted to chop down a bud or two but didn't have the balls . And besides anytime I've smoked wet bud I was always dissapointed, so I just ripped of a few of the frosty leaves and mixed it with my bud smh, it still sucked lol.. when u have more paper than bud life sucks. Maybe tomorrow I might just chop a bud down but I don't wanna disturb the main colas and the bottom branches have almost no bud just white pistols.


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

Sims - Make sure you dry ANY weed before smoking, whether that means air drying (preferable) or drying in the oven, you will get better burning smoke off of dry bud than the super harsh smoke off of wet bud. Water turns to steam when heated, same thing applies to wet bud, that's one of the reasons it is so harsh.

P.S. - I am 30, I just feel like a dirty old man.


----------



## d4n (May 31, 2012)

VERY nice setup and the ladies are looking deeeelish! Just read this whole thread and having 1 fool out of 66 pages is pretty damn good, it makes for a good read. Keep it up and let us know if you hit your yield estimate once everything is dried. I'm just a noob with 2 600 watt setups (tents) in an organic soil mix so can't say much about hydro BUT one thing I'd do different is let em veg a little longer and top/fim them at a young age.

Cheers!


----------



## wheels619 (May 31, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> And to whoever mentioned the smoking of the "sugar leaves" .. lmaooo , jus did that like 30 mins ago, only had a little bud not really enough to roll a joint. I wanted to chop down a bud or two but didn't have the balls . And besides anytime I've smoked wet bud I was always dissapointed, so I just ripped of a few of the frosty leaves and mixed it with my bud smh, it still sucked lol.. when u have more paper than bud life sucks. Maybe tomorrow I might just chop a bud down but I don't wanna disturb the main colas and the bottom branches have almost no bud just white pistols.


u gotta dry the leaves first. lmao


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

d4n said:


> VERY nice setup and the ladies are looking deeeelish! Just read this whole thread and having 1 fool out of 66 pages is pretty damn good, it makes for a good read. Keep it up and let us know if you hit your yield estimate once everything is dried. I'm just a noob with 2 600 watt setups (tents) in an organic soil mix so can't say much about hydro BUT one thing I'd do different is let em veg a little longer and top/fim them at a young age.
> 
> Cheers!


I agree with you 100% on the veg and FIM'ing. The back left plant was vegged a week longer than the others and was also FIM'd. I was using that as a tester for the strain's yield with the FIM technique. I didn't know how much the girls would stretch during flower so that is why there is a lot of room above the canopy. Next time I will veg until they are a foot and a half tall, this time I switched to flower at 1 foot.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 31, 2012)

I'm guilty of this: Should have flowered sooner and topped them a few nodes back, if you get my drift.... But hey, I'm a noob and you can see the learning curve literally from root to cola. But it's good to know that the whole process from start to finish should take less time next time, with greater results. I'm really diggin' my 'bunny ears' though


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I'm guilty of this: Should have flowered sooner and topped them a few nodes back, if you get my drift.... But hey, I'm a noob and you can see the learning curve literally from root to cola. But it's good to know that the whole process from start to finish should take less time next time, with greater results. I'm really diggin' my 'bunny ears' though


I have been guilty of the same thing in the past and have seen it happen many times to others. Live and learn. And grow as big as you can without getting too close to that light.


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

I am torn, I thought the Pineapple Kush was a heavy yielder and very frosty but after looking at other strains, I am not so sure. I am still very happy and will def do another round with it so I can get it better but I think my expectations were a little unrealistic.

I would like to hear some suggestions for my next strain, is Blue Dream a heavy yield? I know it's covered with trichomes if done right but I am not sure about the yield.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 31, 2012)

Early Skunk x Jack is a heavy yielder


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Early Skunk x Jack is a heavy yielder


Can I see some pics?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 31, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Can I see some pics?


That would be the monster FM has in his backyard right now


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

Ahh, I am stupid. OK, let me rephrase that, do you have any pics of the E&J in flower?


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

That looks great! OK, I am almost sold on it. Please tell me about the high, kind sir.


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

Updated Pics:


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (May 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Early Skunk x Jack is a heavy yielder


That's a beautiful plant, where'd you grab your seeds?


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 1, 2012)

I know I should dry it ... Sometimes I just don't think for the future ... I don't think about the bud until the second I'm ready to smoke, which never leaves me time to dry if I need a quick fix before harvest ... But like with anything else, experience is the best teacher . So maybe next time ill have something set aside for an emergency... So I will def dry, but us there anyway, my weed will taste good at harvest ??? Or will it taste like some mexi b.s. until its cured ??


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> I know I should dry it ... Sometimes I just don't think for the future ... I don't think about the bud until the second I'm ready to smoke, which never leaves me time to dry if I need a quick fix before harvest ... But like with anything else, experience is the best teacher . So maybe next time ill have something set aside for an emergency... So I will def dry, but us there anyway, my weed will taste good at harvest ??? Or will it taste like some mexi b.s. until its cured ??


There's really no way to tell until you properly dry and cure your bud. I am sure the smell and taste will get better, but I won't guarantee anything amazing. Good luck.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey berk, her high is so bad, I almost had to smoke a whole zip to catch a buzz. I get higher off Mexi than that plant. Funny thing is that I grew that plant and never smoked it. So honestly I dont know the high of the E&J.

Here she is now...much larger than the original one. The clone has out grown mama!!!

View attachment 2194994


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey berk, her high is so bad, I almost had to smoke a whole zip to catch a buzz. I get higher off Mexi than that plant. Funny thing is that I grew that plant and never smoked it. So honestly I dont know the high of the E&J.
> 
> Here she is now...much larger than the original one. The clone has out grown mama!!!
> 
> View attachment 2194994


So.... why the fuck are you growing it if it sucks ass?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am getting drunk on Jameson.

Harvest is tomorrow.

My birthday is tomorrow.

I am happy boy now, but I will be ecstatic boy tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thats a pretty awesome bday present to yourself.

And the high on the EJ is definitely more sativa leaning. I felt it mainly in my head. Very strong, it took very little to get the job done.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool, after 1 more grow with the Pineapple Kush, I would like 4 clones of the E&J.  

If someone can hook me up, I will return the favor.

And yes, it was totally unplanned but it happened to work out very well. I couldn't think of a better present to myself. My first grow in 10 years and it was successful. I didn't think I would make it this far because of the UCDWC. That is some advanced shit for such a newb as myself.  Plus, I think it may some of the cleanest herb I have ever smoked. Probably not anywhere near the strongest but I am happy with some good aromatic clean burning smoke. And I don't think it will be all that weak anyway ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sure man. So besides chopping, any big plans for your Bday tomorrow?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sure man. So besides chopping, any big plans for your Bday tomorrow?


Nada, I am harvesting in the morning and then I will probably just start drinking. Typical Saturday.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 1, 2012)

There ya go.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

You should make some THC infused Jameson. I know BC made some thc shit with alcohol and it fucked me up. Enjoy your harvest and take lots of pics. Damn if I knew sooner your bday was tomorrow I would of made you a Matzah Ball Birthday Cake

Mazel Tov Grasshopper

Peace

FM


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 2, 2012)

Your sample was prob some popcorn, right? the tops will be much stronger. I can tell where on a plant the material I'm smoking came from if it's my own.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You should make some THC infused Jameson. I know BC made some thc shit with alcohol and it fucked me up. Enjoy your harvest and take lots of pics. Damn if I knew sooner your bday was tomorrow I would of made you a Matzah Ball Birthday Cake
> 
> Mazel Tov Grasshopper
> 
> ...


That is an intriguing idea, Jacked up Jameson.

Haha, matzo ball cake sounds gross!

Thx buddy, I will take pics of each plant and also along the trimming process. I picked up a drying rack and a Trim Bin so that should make harvest a little easier.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Your sample was prob some popcorn, right? the tops will be much stronger. I can tell where on a plant the material I'm smoking came from if it's my own.


Yup, popcorn nugs harvested early so I know for sure the tops will stronger and probably better tasting once cured. I am ready for harvest now, but I am going to wait until my friend arrives so I can have some help moving things around.

I am going to take one of my carbon filters and a fan and stick that in my living room while I trim. Hopefully that will keep the smell down to an acceptable level.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to turn my tent into a temporary drying room and I was curious as to what I should set my humidity to. Should I start at 70% and slowly reduce it over the next 3 days?


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 2, 2012)

I took a little sampler off one of my popcorn nugs today, and did a little quick-dry. It was pretty harsh, but damn it's done the job. Woo. Berk, did you say you picked up a hydrometer to put in the jars? I bought a Caliber III I'm going to test out for my first go 'round.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy B Day bro, no better way to celebrate than trimming buds that you grow! Couldnt think of a better gift to give yourself then that! 

I dry my shit in Grocery bags, comes out fresher and not smelling like hay or cut grass. It does take longer.

Save a little nug for me to sample! You smoke like me so thats why I say save me a popcorn nug! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Berk, here is my girlfriend making your birthday cake!!!!



She is sorry for over baking the cake on the left.....



Happy B Day Bro

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I took a little sampler off one of my popcorn nugs today, and did a little quick-dry. It was pretty harsh, but damn it's done the job. Woo. Berk, did you say you picked up a hydrometer to put in the jars? I bought a Caliber III I'm going to test out for my first go 'round.


No I haven't gotten a little hygrometer yet, I was thinking of ordering one online. Do you know any chain stores that sell that shit?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Berk, here is my girlfriend making your birthday cake!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2195735
> 
> ...


Oh damn, that is a pretty sweet counter top.... wait am I concentrating on the wrong thing?

Hahahha that's pretty fucking funny dude. Thx.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Happy B Day bro, no better way to celebrate than trimming buds that you grow! Couldnt think of a better gift to give yourself then that!
> 
> I dry my shit in Grocery bags, comes out fresher and not smelling like hay or cut grass. It does take longer.
> 
> Save a little nug for me to sample! You smoke like me so thats why I say save me a popcorn nug! lol


Thanks, I will definitely save you some PK. I hope I get an ounce or two off of this harvest!

As for drying, I already bought the drying rack and I want to hang it in my tent. I have a dehumidifier in there and the Sentinel environmental controller so I can set the humidity at a set point and slowly drop it. Does that sound like a good idea or should I just set it to 50% and let the bud dry on its own?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 2, 2012)

i put mine in a cardboard box the first two days then paper bags the last few before i finally jar it. dont fuck with all that humidity bullshit. lol. cool dry places are best.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 2, 2012)

An AC or Dehuey will suck the moisture out of those buds too fast. Make sure to keep your dry space ventalated with air movement. Drop the humidity with air exchange not mechanical. the lower the RH the faster it drys.

Happy b.day and congrats on the fine job you did on that grow. them girls look yummy.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> No I haven't gotten a little hygrometer yet, I was thinking of ordering one online. Do you know any chain stores that sell that shit?


eBayed mine from a guy in the US that sells nothing but the meters. I imagine a cigar shop might but you'll probably spend $50.

Edit: happy birthday bro


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i put mine in a cardboard box the first two days then paper bags the last few before i finally jar it. dont fuck with all that humidity bullshit. lol. cool dry places are best.


Yeah well I am drying in my tent so help me out here. I have the advantage of using my dehumidifier so I would like to hear some opinions.

Oh and its been 2 hours and we just got done trimming the smallest plant. This is going to take all day.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> An AC or Dehuey will suck the moisture out of those buds too fast. Make sure to keep your dry space ventalated with air movement. Drop the humidity with air exchange not mechanical. the lower the RH the faster it drys.
> 
> Happy b.day and congrats on the fine job you did on that grow. them girls look yummy.


Thanks for the advice and birthday wishes.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 2, 2012)

I would do a slow exchange of air with the air in the room. Use the AC and dehuey in the room the tent is in if needed. If your dehuey or an ac are in the tent, things will happen too fast.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I would do a slow exchange of air with the air in the room. Use the AC and dehuey in the room the tent is in if needed. If your dehuey or an ac are in the tent, things will happen too fast.


I don't have an A/C in there, only a dehumidifier.

P.S. - My smallest plant weighed 1 lb 2 oz - wet weight. 

Still trimming so more details to follow.


----------



## justlookin2 (Jun 2, 2012)

I just read from post 1 to 70 in a one'r. Well impressed. You are an inspiration to us all  thank you for such a comprehensive thread. I hope you get yields your looking for!


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I don't have an A/C in there, only a dehumidifier.
> 
> P.S. - My smallest plant weighed 1 lb 2 oz - wet weight.
> 
> Still trimming so more details to follow.


Still wouldn't use it in the tent, just in the room the tent is in. You want to let the moisture out slowly. That dehuey will literally suck the moisture out of them. I keep on about this because I did it once with an AC. fuckers went from what looked like they needed another 3 days to crispy in less than 24 hours. fucks up your cure when they get like that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Dude where are the pics?? Are you trimming using tweezers??? Probably too wasted right now.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Still wouldn't use it in the tent, just in the room the tent is in. You want to let the moisture out slowly. That dehuey will literally suck the moisture out of them. I keep on about this because I did it once with an AC. fuckers went from what looked like they needed another 3 days to crispy in less than 24 hours. fucks up your cure when they get like that.


I will heed your advice and go with pure air circulation only. Thx buddy.

Almost done now, one more plant to trim. I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## drbacana (Jun 2, 2012)

photos? I am very anxious about the result, imagine how many ounces?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

Results of harvest: 6 lbs of wet bud plus lots of Grade A trim and a decent amount of Grade B trim.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

Updated Pics:

Harvest!!!!! 6 pounds wet weight. I am thinking 1 1/2 pounds dry weight. Please let me know your thoughts. All is well in the universe today!


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 3, 2012)

18-20 zips. I'm assumin the one who gets closest w/o going over wins. Are those video game or are you a drummer?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> 18-20 zips. I'm assumin the one who gets closest w/o going over wins. Are those video game or are you a drummer?


I was a drummer in a past life before I got hit by a truck.  That took a little bit out of my style so it's much harder for me to do any drumming now. Maybe in the future. I had to sell my Pearl drum set before I moved out to San Diego but whatever, I had to get rid of 70% of my stuff so that's the least of my worries.

18-20 zips? That sounds pretty close to what I was thinking.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ahhhh is no one up?? I want some comments motherfuckers!!!!


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm up and I'm on the east coast ... It's late as sh*t over here. Happy bday bro...& daaaaaamnnn!!!!! Ur harvest looks crazy.that's a lot off smoke!! U gonna be puffing on pinapple chunk for a min. I know that's gotta feel good. That's a lot of such small plants .. what where their final height?? About 2 feet?? I thought my indica Dom plants would yeild just as much as my sativa but the budsites would just b more compact. I was wrong! Atleast it really it looks that to me. I think my sativa will double the other two.... But besides that, happy bday again and what does this make u now 31??? U gettin up there man lol , don't get too drunk ....


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> I'm up and I'm on the east coast ... It's late as sh*t over here Happy bday bro...& daaaaaamnnn!!!!! Ur harvest looks crazy.that's a lot of smoke!! U gonna be puffing on pinapple chunk for a min. I know that's gotta feel good. That's a lot of such small plants .. what where their final height?? About 2 feet?? I thought my indica Dom plants would yeild just as much as my sativa but the budsites would just b more compact. I was wrong! Atleast it really it looks that to me. I think my sativa will double the other two.... But besides that, happy bday again and what does this make u now 31??? U gettin up there man lol , don't get too drunk ....


Ahh shit too late I am drunk as fuck.... Oh and it's Pineapple KUSH not CHUNK ya fuck!....Thx for the bday wishes but that's old shit like yesterday... Yeah I am 31 and I should just call it quits..... sooo old now.....

The plants were 29-32 inches tall. Next time they will all be FIM'd and veg'd longer so they should be closer to 4 feet tall.


----------



## drbacana (Jun 3, 2012)

Speech berk, I think in grams, you think that will give many grams there? I think if you had used scrog would yield greater


----------



## C Cat (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice job doggy,looking goooood id say 520-540grams,Sweet dog dog
Happy late birthday!



~C That Cat?


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I tried... I fell asleep as soon as I posted last night lol... And Ive really been thinking u were growing pineapple chunk this whole time smh... But I'm obviously slow... But that's crazy ur plants are not even 3 feet and ur pulling a qp off each. My cotton candy is like 5 feet and change.. and I would b happy with like an 1 1/2 oz off that... U prob gave yourself your best bday present... A lb of some grade A , that would b the best bday gift I ever got ... And I know I'm late on the bday wishes, but black people are late for everything lol... This is something u have to deal with when u have black friends.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Nice job doggy,looking goooood id say 520-540grams,Sweet dog dog
> Happy late birthday!
> 
> 
> ...


Thx bro. I will post dried weight in a couple days.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Well I tried... I fell asleep as soon as I posted last night lol... And Ive really been thinking u were growing pineapple chunk this whole time smh... But I'm obviously slow... But that's crazy ur plants are not even 3 feet and ur pulling a qp off each. My cotton candy is like 5 feet and change.. and I would b happy with like an 1 1/2 oz off that... U prob gave yourself your best bday present... A lb of some grade A , that would b the best bday gift I ever got ... And I know I'm late on the bday wishes, but black people are late for everything lol... This is something u have to deal with when u have black friends.


Hehehe thanks bro. It really was a great birthday. I spent 10 hours harvesting my best grow to date and I have a drying rack FULL of weed. I didn't think I would fill the whole thing up but here it is:


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

I never weigh wet, doesnt mean shit to me. What counts is the dry stuff. My ass just woke up cause I was up all night waiting on your pics! Looks good and plenty!

I love the Brass Budckles. They are deadly!

View attachment 2197163


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I never weigh wet, doesnt mean shit to me. What counts is the dry stuff. My ass just woke up cause I was up all night waiting on your pics! Looks good and plenty!
> 
> I love the Brass Budckles. They are deadly!
> 
> View attachment 2197163



Green Brass Knuckles! Those are some chunkers there, not the biggest ones though.

Yeah I know wet weight aint shit but that's all I got right now. What does the dry weight usually come out to, 1/6th the wet weight? I know its different for different strains and phenos but I am just curious as to an average number.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Green Brass Knuckles! Those are some chunkers there, not the biggest ones though.
> 
> Yeah I know wet weight aint shit but that's all I got right now. What does the dry weight usually come out to, 1/6th the wet weight? I know its different for different strains and phenos but I am just curious as to an average number.


Dont know bro. I am coming to SD tomorrow, whats the deal?? Are we hanging out and getting fucking high?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have another question for you guys, can I cure my bud in a plastic bin with a lid or does it have to be in glass? I am asking because I will go out and get a bunch of glass containers if need be.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

I have seen a few people do it especially when they have a shit load of bud like yourself!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Dont know bro. I am coming to SD tomorrow, whats the deal?? Are we hanging out and getting fucking high?


What time will you be around my area? I have to work but I can probably chill for 30 or 45 minutes during the day since I live 4 minutes from work and I pretty much come and go as I please.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I have seen a few people do it especially when they have a shit load of bud like yourself!!!


Ok cool, I was thinking I was going to have to get a lot of glass containers and that's OK if that's what I must do but I would rather not spend any more money right now. I am pretty low on funds since rent was due AND I had to order some dispensary pot since my shit will not be read for a week or so.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Ok cool, I was thinking I was going to have to get a lot of glass containers and that's OK if that's what I must do but I would rather not spend any more money right now. I am pretty low on funds since rent was due AND I had to order some dispensary pot since my shit will not be read for a week or so.


What, have wheels bake some wet buds for you. He is a pro at it. Fuck spending money in the dispensaries when you have racks of buds drying. Go turn that stove on and put some popcorn in there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

You can cure in home depot 5 gallon buckets if you have enough bud.

a 12 pack of quart jars only costs $10 at walmart or albertsons...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You can cure in home depot 5 gallon buckets if you have enough bud.
> 
> a 12 pack of quart jars only costs $10 at walmart or albertsons...


I think they sell them cheap at IKEA too. Shit i love IKEA's Swedish meatballs. So bomb when your high!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think they sell them cheap at IKEA too. Shit i love IKEA's Swedish meatballs. So bomb when your high!


That's what my friend said, that's where he got his glass jars. I am not sure I want to go through the madness at IKEA. Hmm, I guess I will just suck it up and go to IKEA.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey berk, since you harvested all that bud, when will you be flowering again? Reason I ask is that I would like to offer you a plant to flower now. If you are interested.

Hawaiian Cougar (Female)



I dont want to scrap her down to clones but if I have to then I will. I would rather give her to one of you guys to flower. Should be a large yield!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What, have wheels bake some wet buds for you. He is a pro at it. Fuck spending money in the dispensaries when you have racks of buds drying. Go turn that stove on and put some popcorn in there.


Bah, I hate that shit. That's a last resort only.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's what my friend said, that's where he got his glass jars. I am not sure I want to go through the madness at IKEA. Hmm, I guess I will just suck it up and go to IKEA.


Smoke a couple of bowls and while your there order some Swedish Meatballs. Plus there are always MILFs,GILFs and Hotties(or dudes if thats what your into) at IKEA!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey berk, since you harvested all that bud, when will you be flowering again? Reason I ask is that I would like to offer you a plant to flower now. If you are interested.
> 
> Hawaiian Cougar (Female)
> 
> ...


That's a generous offer but it's really not what I want to do. I want to do one more round with the Pineapple Kush and then I will switch to a different strain. The PK clones will be ready in 2 weeks when I am ready to start again.

Thanks though, if I had another tent I would def do it.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Smoke a couple of bowls and while your there order some Swedish Meatballs. Plus there are always MILFs,GILFs and Hotties(or dudes if thats what your into) at IKEA!


Word, I love me some MILFs. Especially when they wanna be my sugar momma.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's a generous offer but it's really not what I want to do. I want to do one more round with the Pineapple Kush and then I will switch to a different strain. The PK clones will be ready in 2 weeks when I am ready to start again.
> 
> Thanks though, if I had another tent I would def do it.


Maybe BC will stick her in his yard...


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Maybe BC will stick her in his yard...


That sounds like a plan! I wish I had more room...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That sounds like a plan! I wish I had more room...


I cant continue to veg her cause she is very large, over 3 feet tall and wide too. The sun is a free blessing but sucks cause I cant tell the sun to only be out for 12 hours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dude my backyard is 1/6 the size of yours, and you are worried about her being too big...

I will flower her if you want in the 2x2?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

I just measured her and she is 38" tall and 34" wide. I was thinking that we can SCRoG the whole back part of your yard so it will be completely full with colas of bud! Plus the sun is free! LOL


----------



## jonnoblaze (Jun 3, 2012)

i run a virtually identical set-up, so i've got some feedback for you:
-run an inlet air line to your light from one of the vent holes on the tent. the way you have it set up in your photos, you are using all that nice warm, moist air from inside your tent to cool your light. this causes two problems - the moisture can corrode the electrical connections, and your plants need the humidity especially when they are seedlings. If you live in a dry environment, you might also consider putting in a humidifier. i personally keep the RH at about 60% for the first couple growth stages, and the air temp close to 80 degrees. having the inlet line i described above will keep everything nice and humid without you having to top up the humidifier every day. as well, you may find the carbon filter unnecessary since you won`t constantly be venting the tent air into your house.
-get some micro-nutrients. two part solutions are nice because they're super easy, and they generally work. but you will definitely see increased yields with a broader nutrient spectrum. i use GH products and follow the expert feeding schedule here http://generalhydroponics.com/site/gh/docs/feeding_sched/GH-FloraSeries-REC-Charts.pdf
-as for the lighting issue, 1000w for 4 plants in the space you have is plenty. I personally use 400w in a 5`x2.7`x6.6` tent and regularly get nearly a pound per plant from three plants
hope this helps. happy growing.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

jonnoblaze said:


> i run a virtually identical set-up, so i've got some feedback for you:
> -run an inlet air line to your light from one of the vent holes on the tent. the way you have it set up in your photos, you are using all that nice warm, moist air from inside your tent to cool your light. this causes two problems - the moisture can corrode the electrical connections, and your plants need the humidity especially when they are seedlings. If you live in a dry environment, you might also consider putting in a humidifier. i personally keep the RH at about 60% for the first couple growth stages, and the air temp close to 80 degrees. having the inlet line i described above will keep everything nice and humid without you having to top up the humidifier every day. as well, you may find the carbon filter unnecessary since you won`t constantly be venting the tent air into your house.
> -get some micro-nutrients. two part solutions are nice because they're super easy, and they generally work. but you will definitely see increased yields with a broader nutrient spectrum. i use GH products and follow the expert feeding schedule here http://generalhydroponics.com/site/gh/docs/feeding_sched/GH-FloraSeries-REC-Charts.pdf
> -as for the lighting issue, 1000w for 4 plants in the space you have is plenty. I personally use 400w in a 5`x2.7`x6.6` tent and regularly get nearly a pound per plant from three plants
> hope this helps. happy growing.


I appreciate the feedback but you obviously haven't read the entire thread. I have addressed every issue that you described.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Wheels, I haven't even tried my freshly harvested bud.  I am sure you are just bitching and moaning over there with your oven-drying ways.... I have some Blue Dream and I can be patient until my bud dries properly, at least that's what I keep telling myself. And then and only then will I start to sample my harvest. I will keep sampling along the way during the curing process to see the difference and to avoid buying too much more pot from the dispensary. 

I can't wait until I am sufficiently supplied through my own methods because I am going to save about $1000 a month, not to mention any extra that I can give to the dispensary. My life has taken a dramatic turn in a better direction. Now I know why people are so interested in supplying themselves with their own food, it is a great feeling to produce a crop that is important to you... It is a feeling that is almost indescribable. I will say this, it feels like after a few years of growing this and other fruits and vegetables, I could almost be self sufficient when the Zombie Apocalypse comes. I need to get my gun skills up to par so I can get some meat though, I need meat!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 3, 2012)

Didn't you hear about Miami? The zombie apocalypse is here.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Didn't you hear about Miami? The zombie apocalypse is here.


I am from Miami, I have known that shit has been coming for years. No big news there....


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 3, 2012)

> I will keep sampling along the way during the curing process to see the difference and to avoid buying too much more pot from the dispensary.


I accelerate my drying process up on a few straggler nuggets and even some of the nicer nugs. I put em near my ballasts or another warm part of the room. they're dry enough to burn in a day. While the taste hasn't yet developed, it is way better than the microwave or oven. My money is on you can't wai, (why?)t so you may as well get something in process!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I accelerate my drying process up on a few straggler nuggets and even some of the nicer nugs. I put em near my ballasts or another warm part of the room. they're dry enough to burn in a day. While the taste hasn't yet developed, it is way better than the microwave or oven. My money is on you can't wai, (why?)t so you may as well get something in process!


Thx but I can wait. Patience is a virtue that I am finding very hard to master. Practice will make it easier.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thx but I can wait. Patience is a virtue that I am finding very hard to master. Practice will make it easier.


You're like a modern Karate Kid. I know I'm having trouble waiting, especially since the still-a-little-wet bud I smoked yesterday was surprisingly good. Had to burn 'er slow though; still a little wet.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> You're like a modern Karate Kid. I know I'm having trouble waiting, especially since the still-a-little-wet bud I smoked yesterday was surprisingly good. Had to burn 'er slow though; still a little wet.


Garbage smoke!!!! I hope that's only because you had nothing else to smoke, or you are broke like me. I will not accept any other excuses.

Karate kid? How about RAIDEN the DOG? and a sarcophagus for good measure.... just to throw everyone off...


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> i am from miami, i have known that shit has been coming for years. No big news there....


naked man eats another mans face off. Gets shot isnt fazed continues eating mans face until police kill him. Oh and the crazy bith in texas that ate her 3 and 1/2 month old babys brains and toes. Zombie apocalypse is here my friend.

On a sweet side note does anyone want to go shooting? Lol.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 3, 2012)

Natural selection...


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> naked man eats another mans face off. Gets shot isnt fazed continues eating mans face until police kill him. Oh and the crazy bith in texas that ate her 3 and 1/2 month old babys brains and toes. Zombie apocalypse is here my friend.
> 
> On a sweet side note does anyone want to go shooting? Lol.


Yes, I do, but I think I have to wait a little while longer. Just had surgery on my shoulder 2 months ago.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yes, I do, but I think I have to wait a little while longer. Just had surgery on my shoulder 2 months ago.


its not going to kill u. ill leave the .50 cal and the rest of the rifles at home. we can take the handguns. lol. ur excuse is flawed. lmao.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> its not going to kill u. ill leave the .50 cal and the rest of the rifles at home. we can take the handguns. lol. ur excuse is flawed. lmao.


OK, small caliber shooting and I am down. Count me in after next pay day. Shit is tight until then.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 3, 2012)

Patience my ass, I'm going to smoke something!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

Word, I have a small piece of shit bud that I took out of my drying rack, it's probably at least an 8th, but whatever.  I am letting it dry out on a piece of paper. I will smoke that shit with no curing but I wanna smoke most of my bud AFTER it's been cured. It's much more enjoyable to wait for a finished product, but it's also just nice to taste it along the way so you know and appreciate the curing process and what it does for/to the bud.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess I enjoy every step of the way, I haven't been dry in years. I stockpiled some shake for 2 years and then got some bubble bags and had hash for 1 month.. It's great, this hobby of ours.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 3, 2012)

hey im gonna have some cookies for u once bc makes them.


----------



## Ganjaman83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Berkman.. first I would like to say Congrats on your first grow in so many years. 

I haven't been on RollItUp for a while so yours is the first grow that I have gone through page by page and I am happy to see the result of your hard work and the money you have invested in your set up. Paranoia is good, they looked great through out and I'm sure you will be enjoying the end product (fully) soon  Happy birthday and congrats on the successful grow!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ganjaman83 said:


> Hi Berkman.. first I would like to say Congrats on your first grow in so many years.
> 
> I haven't been on RollItUp for a while so yours is the first grow that I have gone through page by page and I am happy to see the result of your hard work and the money you have invested in your set up. Paranoia is good, they looked great through out and I'm sure you will be enjoying the end product (fully) soon  Happy birthday and congrats on the successful grow!


Thanks Ganjaman! It has been a learning experience and also a great self esteem booster. I am very happy that I was so successful my first time growing again.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wheels - you win, I am oven drying some herb cuz I am running out of dispensary herb and I don't want to buy any more right now. This is the hardest part of the grow, drying and curing and being patient.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2012)

No sense spending money if you dont have to.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2012)

Food dehydrators are the shit for quick drying, lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Food dehydrators are the shit for quick drying, lol.


I bet it would work well, but I don't have one.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 4, 2012)

You've already been patient, let the consumption begin! Smoke the scrappy stuff first.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Food dehydrators are the shit for quick drying, lol.



Ron Popiel (Ronco) even made mention of that in an interview once. Something about a whole new market for his dehydrator he wasn't even aware of!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Ron Popiel (Ronco) even made mention of that in an interview once. Something about a whole new market for his dehydrator he wasn't even aware of!


That's pretty funny. A lot of people have made a lot of money off of us potheads and have never known it.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> You've already been patient, let the consumption begin! Smoke the scrappy stuff first.


Yeah bro, it's only the garbage lower buds that I am smoking. I could just toss those in the trash right? So I might as well just smoke em now.

BTW - I just smoked a BIG FAT bowl of my brand new Pineapple Kush and although it was oven dried, it was still very smooth. I can't wait for properly cured PK, it's going to be so smooth!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are some pics of my samples. The ash is white and in the last 2 pictures you can see it next to the dispensary Blue Dream ash. My shit is much cleaner than that, but the Blue Dream has way more trichomes ... ... I am learning that looks aren't everything and trichomes are not the only deciding factor in a good high.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

So here is a slight change of plans for my next grow. My buddy has to move up north at the end of this month and is on week 3 of flower of some Pre '98 Bubba Kush BX2. I think I am going to take 4 out of his 6 plants and put them into my HumCo system. Their current setup is in Hydroton in Smart Pots in a Flood and Drain system. 

I am thinking if I get some mesh tops with a bigger mesh bucket part of them, I know they make this, can I just take the plants out of the smart pots and put them into the mesh pots? I was thinking that I could cut a hole in the bottom if I needed to route some roots down there. The other option is just running the nutrient solution level higher than normal so that the roots are in the water until they start to descend on their own and not cutting a hole in the mesh pots.

Please let me know what you think. Thx.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 5, 2012)

Not enough plants


----------



## drbacana (Jun 5, 2012)

berk need your help!

I see that you use pipes 50mm

I have 5 buckets like yours, my pump is 450 gph, I can use pipes of 25 mm?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

drbacana said:


> berk need your help!
> 
> I see that you use pipes 50mm
> 
> I have 5 buckets like yours, my pump is 450 gph, I can use pipes of 25 mm?


What pipes are you referring to? The ones between my buckets?


----------



## drbacana (Jun 5, 2012)

yes, the sum of five gal buckets of 25, since the pump is 450 gph in pipes 1 in. I'm afraid the water level is higher or lower in the buckets


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So here is a slight change of plans for my next grow. My buddy has to move up north at the end of this month and is on week 3 of flower of some Pre '98 Bubba Kush BX2. I think I am going to take 4 out of his 6 plants and put them into my HumCo system. Their current setup is in Hydroton in Smart Pots in a Flood and Drain system.
> 
> I am thinking if I get some mesh tops with a bigger mesh bucket part of them, I know they make this, can I just take the plants out of the smart pots and put them into the mesh pots? I was thinking that I could cut a hole in the bottom if I needed to route some roots down there. The other option is just running the nutrient solution level higher than normal so that the roots are in the water until they start to descend on their own and not cutting a hole in the mesh pots.
> 
> Please let me know what you think. Thx.


If the smart pots will fit into the new pots just put the whole thing in and add hydroton around the smart pot. the roots will grow righ through the fabric no problem. I would raise your water level to make sure the pots are getting wet. It will only take a day or two for the roots to drop.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> If the smart pots will fit into the new pots just put the whole thing in and add hydroton around the smart pot. the roots will grow righ through the fabric no problem. I would raise your water level to make sure the pots are getting wet. It will only take a day or two for the roots to drop.


I agree.

789


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> If the smart pots will fit into the new pots just put the whole thing in and add hydroton around the smart pot. the roots will grow righ through the fabric no problem. I would raise your water level to make sure the pots are getting wet. It will only take a day or two for the roots to drop.


Cool, that's pretty much what I was thinking, right down to raising the water level. Good to know I am starting to think like a grower. Thx.

So, there has been another change of plans and we are going to bring his entire tent over to my garage and finish the Bubba Kush up in the same system they have been in from the start. I am going to go ahead with my original plan to do another run of Pineapple Kush in my current setup. I will also be getting the mom/clone tent temporarily until the Bubba Kush finishes up and then both tents will be disassembled and moved up north to my friend's new place. 

I think that doing it this way will reduce any shock to the BK's, at least I won't have to transplant them into a new system and lose 2 plants in the process because he has 6 going now and I only have room for 4 in my HumCo setup.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

ahh sweet an expansion.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am done drying, now it's on to CURING!

The two jars on the left are the main colas the two jars on the right are the lowers.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

So what's the magic number? Looks delicious....


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> So what's the magic number? Looks delicious....


I haven't weighed it yet cuz I figured it still has some water weight and I want a more accurate number so I will wait a few more days to weigh it again. Then I will probably weigh it again a week later to see what the difference is. 

I don't know, maybe I should weigh it right now. What do you think?


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

I always do when i jar it. I usually see another 5-10% loss.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I always do when i jar it. I usually see another 5-10% loss.


OK, you talked me into it. Gimme a couple mins and I will have a number. I hope that number is big...


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

19.7 ounces in the jars plus about 1 ounce that I have already smoked or is in a smaller sample jar = 20.7 ounces total

That is great! It is more than a pound and that was my goal so I am happy! Thanks budley for kicking me in the ass and making me weigh it. I was scared.

That is about .58 grams per watt so that isn't great but it's also not too shabby for my first grow back. Next time I will get at least .75 grams per watt.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

Bam! 1 1/4 lbs. Wasn't that my guess? Congrats, Now don't start thinking it's always that easy and get complacent. My first was one of my best. The problems came later and man did they come.... Keep your shit clean, watch for pests on clones and grow on!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Bam! 1 1/4 lbs. Wasn't that my guess? Congrats, Now don't start thinking it's always that easy and get complacent. My first was one of my best. The problems came later and man did they come.... Keep your shit clean, watch for pests on clones and grow on!


Thanks bro!!!! I am never going to get complacent, that is how I live my life - no complacence. I am happy with my progress but NEVER complacent or content. I always want to do better, whether it be yield, quality, breeding, whatever it is I want to excel.

I LOVE GROWING!!!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is another question for my RIU brethren, do I need to cure in the dark? If so, complete darkness? And what is the effect of light when the plant matter is dead, does it degrade the THC?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am done drying, now it's on to CURING!
> 
> The two jars on the left are the main colas the two jars on the right are the lowers.


The jars on the right are the ones I like best and I think you know why. Just grab a nug and jam it in, no breaking it up at all. Damn we should be packing bowl after bowl after bowl after bowl! Fuck man wait till I harvest, we are going to smoke a fucking ounce in one sitting!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The jars on the right are the ones I like best and I think you know why. Just grab a nug and jam it in, no breaking it up at all. Damn we should be packing bowl after bowl after bowl after bowl! Fuck man wait till I harvest, we are going to smoke a fucking ounce in one sitting!!!


Hahaah yeah I know how you do... no breaking it up or nothing... such a waste. I am going to buy you a grinder so you can smoke herb properly.

That sounds good, I rolled an ounce joint once, and a half ounce joint to practice for that. We can do something like that, but maybe blunt style rolled with leaves and cured like Thai Stick?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hahaah yeah I know how you do... no breaking it up or nothing... such a waste. I am going to buy you a grinder so you can smoke herb properly.
> 
> That sounds good, I rolled an ounce joint once, and a half ounce joint to practice for that. We can do something like that, but maybe blunt style rolled with leaves and cured like Thai Stick?


Hell yeah, I never rolled anything larger than a Titan. We need to smoke that 1 ounce joint.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell yeah, I never rolled anything larger than a Titan. We need to smoke that 1 ounce joint.


OK, we will do it then. I have to get some of the rolling paper rolls, you can't use the pre-cut pieces, because I had to make a rolling paper 4 papers wide and it was the size of a regular piece of paper. 8.5" x 11"

It was a pretty epic joint, we are going to need at least 4 people to smoke it.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats, I'll let you know my number with the AMS I'm growing now. It was awesome to follow you, seeing as though I'm about two weeks behind. You got me excited. Legal size. A4!? Maybe.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 6, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Congrats, I'll let you know my number with the AMS I'm growing now. It was awesome to follow you, seeing as though I'm about two weeks behind. You got me excited. Legal size. A4!? Maybe.


Thanks dude, it has been fun doing this first grow. I am looking forward to seeing what I can do next time. I will start another thread for that one.

Do you have a thread on your grow? I have only seen your Arduino/VB.net thread. Oh, and I am learning PowerShell and VMware PowerCLI at work and FUCK I don't like programming at all. I am happy when a script works but it's pretty frustrating to learn this shit by myself. I am planning on going to a PowerShell class on my company's dime.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 6, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks dude, it has been fun doing this first grow. I am looking forward to seeing what I can do next time. I will start another thread for that one.
> 
> Do you have a thread on your grow? I have only seen your Arduino/VB.net thread. Oh, and I am learning PowerShell and VMware PowerCLI at work and FUCK I don't like programming at all. I am happy when a script works but it's pretty frustrating to learn this shit by myself. I am planning on going to a PowerShell class on my company's dime.


I've done a strain review at: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/532918-greenhouse-seed-company-m-s.html

The growing curve for programming as literally that, a curve... It can take a little while before you start using things from the past you've learnt, but once you get a set of 'tools' together, you find it easier. Takes a while though, definitely would like to get paid to learn it though


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 6, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> I've done a strain review at: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/532918-greenhouse-seed-company-m-s.html
> 
> The growing curve for programming as literally that, a curve... It can take a little while before you start using things from the past you've learnt, but once you get a set of 'tools' together, you find it easier. Takes a while though, definitely would like to get paid to learn it though


Cool, I will check out your thread later on, I am home on my lunch break now. 

It is nice to get paid to learn but it will make me better and more efficient at my job so it's worthwhile for them to pay for my training. The plus side is that it also makes me more valuable if/when I decide to move onto another job. I currently do server and desktop virtualization using VMware and Citrix, respectively.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 6, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> If the smart pots will fit into the new pots just put the whole thing in and add hydroton around the smart pot. the roots will grow righ through the fabric no problem. I would raise your water level to make sure the pots are getting wet. It will only take a day or two for the roots to drop.


i third that.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 7, 2012)

Berkman , its funny u were asking about if u had to cure in the jars... I was just looking that up last night, I wanted to know if I had to buy a mason jar or could I just use any old glass jar , like from prego tomatoe sauce or from some jelly or something.. but I read that the inner seal on the inside of jars will never TRULY come out no matter how much u wash, so basically my bud would come out smelling and tasting like tomatoes or jelly ... I didn't want to spend any more money on this grow but Im not gonna f it up now after all this work, so I might just buy it .. seen some on Amazon for like $10-20 , but I could go the ghetto route and try and go to the flea market.. I bet its mad cheap there.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Berkman , its funny u were asking about if u had to cure in the jars... I was just looking that up last night, I wanted to know if I had to buy a mason jar or could I just use any old glass jar , like from prego tomatoe sauce or from some jelly or something.. but I read that the inner seal on the inside of jars will never TRULY come out no matter how much u wash, so basically my bud would come out smelling and tasting like tomatoes or jelly ... I didn't want to spend any more money on this grow but Im not gonna f it up now after all this work, so I might just buy it .. seen some on Amazon for like $10-20 , but I could go the ghetto route and try and go to the flea market.. I bet its mad cheap there.


I got the 3 similar jars in the picture below from Walmart for $4 or $5 each.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I got the 3 similar jars in the picture below from Walmart for $4 or $5 each.


Just picked up 12 1L jars for $10.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I got the 3 similar jars in the picture below from Walmart for $4 or $5 each.


walmart has a nice jar selection. 10 bucks for a case of 12 mason jars that will hold an ounce+ each in em.

also dont forget to burp that shit. ie open the jars every now and then.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> walmart has a nice jar selection. 10 bucks for a case of 12 mason jars that will hold an ounce+ each in em.
> 
> also dont forget to burp that shit. ie open the jars every now and then.


Yeah, the jars are actually staying open more than closed now because they were drying too quickly in the rack but aren't really dry enough to leave the jars closed for too long. I am slowly transitioning to curing because this is new to me and I don't want to screw it up.

P.S. - Those 1 ounce jars are way too small for my grow! I would need 22 of them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

As soon as my fam isnt sick, (myself included) I plan hanging out with you. 

Maybe figure out something to do with all that trim you got


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah, the jars are actually staying open more than closed now because they were drying too quickly in the rack but aren't really dry enough to leave the jars closed for too long. I am slowly transitioning to curing because this is new to me and I don't want to screw it up.
> 
> P.S. - Those 1 ounce jars are way too small for my grow! I would need 22 of them.



lol. so buy two packs. they have different sized jars. i think they have an even bigger set of 6 but they r too big for my taste. id rather have a ton of little jars than a few big ones. big ones means more bud in them and longer drying and curing time if they are still kinda wet ive found smaller groups of bud dry and cure quicker which means faster smoke time for me. lol..


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> lol. so buy two packs. they have different sized jars. i think they have an even bigger set of 6 but they r too big for my taste. id rather have a ton of little jars than a few big ones. big ones means more bud in them and longer drying and curing time if they are still kinda wet ive found smaller groups of bud dry and cure quicker which means faster smoke time for me. lol..


Good point, but there has to be a good middle ground between many small jars and few large jars, medium jars???


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> As soon as my fam isnt sick, (myself included) I plan hanging out with you.
> 
> Maybe figure out something to do with all that trim you got


Yeah dude, maybe if you are feeling better you can swing by here this weekend, if not then we can do something next weekend.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

My kid said he wanted to make this for you


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My kid said he wanted to make this for you


Uhhh, what am I going to do with that? Tell him to make me a bong cover, that would be useful. I don't need to cover my Matzo, I don't even celebrate Passover and that's when you need the Matzo cover. Come to think of it, I don't even like Matzo all that much in it's regular form, Matzo Balls are much better.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Uhhh, what am I going to do with that? Tell him to make me a bong cover, that would be useful. I don't need to cover my Matzo, I don't even celebrate Passover and that's when you need the Matzo cover. Come to think of it, I don't even like Matzo all that much in it's regular form, Matzo Balls are much better.


hey quit being a jew and accept the kids kindness. lol. hang it on the fridge. i got my sisters shit hung up all over the freaking house. lmao. it just keeps accumulating.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey quit being a jew and accept the kids kindness. lol. hang it on the fridge. i got my sisters shit hung up all over the freaking house. lmao. it just keeps accumulating.


I know I am being a dick, but I don't need any more stuff in my place. I have too much as it is. Maybe when I get a house I can accept useless items from children, until then I kindly refuse. 

P.S. - I get enough useless shit from my mom. I have had to step in and tell her to stop sending me stuff...but she still does.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 7, 2012)

a zip per jar is nice. leaves a nice amount of air in the jar, easy to take inventory and I go thru about 1 per month.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just told my dad about my setup because I was telling him I was doing "something" for the past 3 months and wanted to tell him but also wanted to wait until I was successful. After a little conversation about legalities and logistics he actually approved, which I knew he would when I told him the Return On Investment (ROI). All Jews know money and if you put it in these terms it's hard for one of us to disapprove when it is so obviously lucrative. 

Plus, it's a beautiful day in San Diego and I have a bunch of pot to smoke in obscene quantities. I am thinking I may need to start smoking blunts again.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2012)

Need someone to smoke em with, lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Need someone to smoke em with, lol.


Yes I do ... I have too much MJ.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my little girl Berk


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I just told my dad about my setup because I was telling him I was doing "something" for the past 3 months and wanted to tell him but also wanted to wait until I was successful. After a little conversation about legalities and logistics he actually approved, which I knew he would when I told him the Return On Investment (ROI). All Jews know money and if you put it in these terms it's hard for one of us to disapprove when it is so obviously lucrative.
> 
> Plus, it's a beautiful day in San Diego and I have a bunch of pot to smoke in obscene quantities. I am thinking I may need to start smoking blunts again.....


Ahh, the Matzah thing makes so much more sense now.


----------



## problemsolver (Jun 9, 2012)

drbacana said:


> berk need your help!
> 
> I see that you use pipes 50mm
> 
> I have 5 buckets like yours, my pump is 450 gph, I can use pipes of 25 mm?


If you mean 1", that's good if your not going higher than 2 feet. I would go with the 1/2". I like the 1" (25mm) for 900gph or more. You can google the performance curve chart for quiet one (brand name) pumps and you'll get a good idea of what diameter is compatible for which pump. Just as long as the pump has a good quality impeller ( like the pentair quiet one) that chart is very adaptable for other pump brand names. Unless you want the flow to be relaxed in the case of splitting output many times and you don't want to create a tsunami pouring back in, the smaller diameter will maintain a good pressure.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have some Pineapple Kush and Pre '98 Bubba Kush clones ready to be picked up this weekend. Who wants??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2012)

i do sir!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> i do sir!!


Cool, they are yours and any extras that you don't want can go to Wheels or FM.

I have 4 Pineapple Kush and 8 Bubba Kush clones for you.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here are the clones:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2012)

looks good. what kinda light schedule have they been on?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> looks good. what kinda light schedule have they been on?


18/6

I was thinking I could veg a couple of them under my 1000 watt for a few weeks if you want. Then I can bring those down and we can compare the difference and you can finish those outside.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> 18/6
> 
> I was thinking I could veg a couple of them under my 1000 watt for a few weeks if you want. Then I can bring those down and we can compare the difference and you can finish those outside.


sounds good to me


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> sounds good to me


Cool, should I put the ones that I am going to veg in my tent in smart pots with coco? If so, how big of a smart pot?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I have some Pineapple Kush and Pre '98 Bubba Kush clones ready to be picked up this weekend. Who wants??


i want some of the pre 98s if possible. in a while ill have some Northern Lights X skunk and some pineapple express cuts to swap. that will be grow indoors so no bugs.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2012)

and ill take a pk if u got one. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> 18/6
> 
> I was thinking I could veg a couple of them under my 1000 watt for a few weeks if you want. Then I can bring those down and we can compare the difference and you can finish those outside.


ill veg some under the 400. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Cool, should I put the ones that I am going to veg in my tent in smart pots with coco? If so, how big of a smart pot?


party cups to a 1 gallon plastic. easier to transfer to a biger pot if need be. :/


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 11, 2012)

oh and that shit has got me fuckin HHHIIIGGGGGHHHH. lol. much appreciation my man i will get u back.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> oh and that shit has got me fuckin HHHIIIGGGGGHHHH. lol. much appreciation my man i will get u back.


That's great news to me. I appreciate the feedback. I was a little nervous about it at first but it seems to be getting better.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> party cups to a 1 gallon plastic. easier to transfer to a biger pot if need be. :/


They are in cubes now and I think they will outgrow the party cups quickly, especially under the 1000 watt, but you would know better than me.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 12, 2012)

keep the light way high at first to harden them unless they were already under an hid.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 12, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> keep the light way high at first to harden them unless they were already under an hid.


Yeah I hear ya, my light is at the top of my tent and is stationary. The insulated ducting isn't very flexible so I have decided to just leave it in one place.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 13, 2012)

Starting my flush now... Wooohoo... The samples keep getting better and better... Really oranged up this week.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

AdvancedNewbie said:


> Starting my flush now... Wooohoo... The samples keep getting better and better... Really oranged up this week.


Nice! I found that the flush was painful to wait for, but drying and curing is pure torture!! I have been taking samples since day 1 of flush. I had to, I was out of weed and broke as hell.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Berk, your bud is a lot frostier than you think 



And it is getting rave reviews too!!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I also got to try berkman's Pineapple Kush he grew. Shit is bomb-dizzle! Fucking smooth ass smoke, even after the first 2 hits on a bowl. Usually after one or two hits the smoke gets harsh but not berks, shit is smooth all the way through. Still needs to cure some but bag appeal and high are AWESOME!!! Taste and smell is there but will only get better with time. Not bad for a Jew who hasnt grown in a very long time! Maybe we can make a strain for berkman called Bagel OG!!!! LOL
> 
> Once again berk, mucho gracias for the smoke bro!!! That is some dank shit you got!
> 
> ...


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Berk, your bud is a lot frostier than you think
> 
> 
> 
> And it is getting rave reviews too!!


Wow, yeah I guess it is. I see the triches when I crack the bud open and look inside but they are not as frosty on the outside as I expected. Again, not complaining at all, just stating.

Alright, well I guess I will have to do another full run of PK. Sorry FM, I will try Sasha out on my run after next, but I do appreciate the offer and will take you up on it in about 3 months.

I am starting my Second Official Grow with Pineapple Kush this weekend after I install a drainage system in my HumCo hydro system.


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 13, 2012)

The high is kinda like you know your high but there's an illusion of clear mental thought.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Dont doubt your shit!!!! I am going to wait a few days and then do a final trim on the nugs you gave me and will post how it is on here!

Found this dope ass Yamaka for Berk....It says in Hebrew: "Berkman's Bud is Bombmitzvah"

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

l'chaim!!!!

don don do do doodle dee do don don do do doodle doo <--- me dancing around around after smoking a bowl of PK with some PK kief from my trim bin



I am a happy boy! I like my pot, other people like my pot. It is getting better every day. And so am I!


FM - I am drinking some more "liquid heartburn" tonight, thanks to you!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ill do a shot to that


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ill do a shot to that


Bro the chocolate melted in the bag on my way home. I got it in the freezer now. I am going to eat it tomorrow.

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bro the chocolate melted in the bag on my way home. I got it in the freezer now. I am going to eat it tomorrow.
> 
> FM


Bahahahhahahhahha!!!! That makes me laugh... I am evil


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Far from evil bro...probably more fucked up than anything right now.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Far from evil bro...probably more fucked up than anything right now.


Yeah, well I am def fucked up but I think I am also evil. Well, at least my humor is evil. My actions are usually not evil.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

ur not evil. lol. silly man ur just Jewish. bahahahaha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;3jfiZFCTrg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jfiZFCTrg4[/video]

Not evil just misunderstood


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Wheels they just got HD in Israel now check out the commercial...

[video=youtube;TrRAWz1WcFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrRAWz1WcFs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

So, not to be outdone by FM on my own shit, I have decided to do a final trim of my colas. Here they are for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn.. u said it tastes OK???,looks like it tastes like fruits & berries.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice! I found that the flush was painful to wait for, but drying and curing is pure torture!! I have been taking samples since day 1 of flush. I had to, I was out of weed and broke as hell.


What do u knew the black guy and the Jewish guy have something in common lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Damn.. u said it tastes OK???,looks like it tastes like fruits & berries.


Still needs a bit of a cure for the real taste to come out.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Still needs a bit of a cure for the real taste to come out.


So what does it taste like now??? Better than mexi right? Better than mids ??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> So what does it taste like now??? Better than mexi right? Better than mids ??


It taste good enough for me to drive a hour and 30 minutes at 9pm to go get some. Its smooth as fuck too.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It taste good enough for me to drive a hour and 30 minutes at 9pm to go get some. Its smooth as fuck too.


Enough said


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

The flavor should be here any day now. The smell is getting a little stronger every day so I am hoping the flavor is right around the corner. It isn't a bad flavor right now, it's just not all that great either.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Check it out.

Is the same place you were telling me about? NVM, just saw they were in Huntington Beach.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn those are some serious strains there.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So, not to be outdone by FM on my own shit, I have decided to do a final trim of my colas. Here they are for your viewing pleasure:


thats just cuz FM is a weed prude. lol. gotta trim the already trimmed bud for him. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

I trim my buds like I trim a chick's bush...very carefully!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

The dispensary I like is: *Healthy Living San Diego *

Here is their menu: http://healthylivingsd.org/medicine/


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

There are no better dispensaries than BC99, wheels, berkman and mine! Fuck dispensaries!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> There are no better dispensaries than BC99, wheels, berkman and mine! Fuck dispensaries!


I like my dispensary, they have great service and great products. The prices are the only things that bother me.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

BC - I can't give you any of the Pre '98 Bubba Kush clones because the genetics are bad. We had to kill everything BK so that sucks. I will have 4 Pineapple Kush clones for you next week so don't fret.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cool man. Why were the genetics bad? What happened


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cool man. Why were the genetics bad? What happened


The genetics are bad because the plants fall apart at about Week 4 of Flower and they haven't been able to produce anything sizable in any previous grows. We thought this was due to improper growing technique and instrument miscalibration, but this grow everything is in order and they continue to show signs of genetic abnormalities.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotcha.

Out of curiosity you wouldnt happen to have pics of them would you?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Out of curiosity you wouldnt happen to have pics of them would you?


Nah my buddy killed them already but I have pics of the last grow where they mutated.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

Same pictures, zoomed out:


----------



## Ty13 (Jun 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Same pictures, zoomed out:


I apologize for the ignorance in advance but what exactly(fundamentally/physically) happened or did not happen in the process with these flowers to make them look like this(mutated)? Thanks in advance as well, Ty


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> I apologize for the ignorance in advance but what exactly(fundamentally/physically) happened or did not happen in the process with these flowers to make them look like this(mutated)? Thanks in advance as well, Ty


Bad genetics and overfeeding to the tune of 2500 PPM. I think that was the trick.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the HumCo system all cleaned out with bleach and flushed with tap water. I wiped it dry and will be installing the new drainage system this weekend if everything goes as planned.

Next week I will be starting a new run of Pineapple Kush and I know I can do better than this last run. 


P.S. - ooops I missed a spot.


----------



## Ty13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice clean looking set up right there man!! If you don't mind....Genetics from seed or clone?....If clone, are you getting those genetics or have you been getting the genetics from a collective OR from more of a 'friend/friend of a friend'?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> Nice clean looking set up right there man!! If you don't mind....Genetics from seed or clone?....If clone, are you getting those genetics or have you been getting the genetics from a collective OR from more of a 'friend/friend of a friend'?


Thx, the grow that I just got done with were 4 clones of Pineapple Kush that came from a mother that was originally a throwaway clone from a dispensary. They performed wonderfully, 22 ounces from 4 plants on a trial run.

The bad genetics that I am showing right now are what my friend just killed. They were clones from a Pre 1998 Bubba Kush mother from seed (from Cali Connection Seedbank) and bad genetics were reported but not believed so my friend pursued in hopes of something special but all he got was frustration and disappointment.

 <----- Lot's of frustration and massive disappointment


----------



## Ty13 (Jun 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thx, the grow that I just got done with were 4 clones of Pineapple Kush that came from a mother that was originally a throwaway clone from a dispensary. They performed wonderfully, 22 ounces from 4 plants on a trial run.
> 
> The bad genetics that I am showing right now are what my friend just killed. They were clones from a Pre 1998 Bubba Kush mother from seed (from Cali Connection Seedbank) and bad genetics were reported but not believed so my friend pursued in hopes of something special but all he got was frustration and disappointment.
> 
> <----- Lot's of frustration and massive disappointment


Oh man, I hear ya...It's gotta be the very worst to put all that for so long into something that just plain doesn't produce...I REALLY feel for ya/your friend. I've been thinking this was the goal of some of the clone mills...people continue wasting a ton of time and $ for less than decent genetics only because who's going to clone the shit outta something that's supreme...IDK...just what I kind of was thinking...

However, that is just plain sick as phuck!! 22 OZ's from just 4 of the Pineaple Kush!?!?!!! VERY NICE!!!

BTW, I'm prob. going to try some proven Pre 98 bubba kush genetics once I've got a round or 2 of my D-Bubs through...we'll see how these do first.....Sorry, didn't mean to rub it in there about the proven genetics.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> Oh man, I hear ya...It's gotta be the very worst to put all that for so long into something that just plain doesn't produce...I REALLY feel for ya/your friend. I've been thinking this was the goal of some of the clone mills...people continue wasting a ton of time and $ for less than decent genetics only because who's going to clone the shit outta something that's supreme...IDK...just what I kind of was thinking...
> 
> However, that is just plain sick as phuck!! 22 OZ's from just 4 of the Pineaple Kush!?!?!!! VERY NICE!!!


Yeah I have to be honest my boy is not all that happy with the situation but at least it reassures him and me that the problem is not him. At least not him alone , JK.

There is a "clone mill" here in San Diego that has just gotten a terrible rep because of the rudeness/unprofessionalism/ineptitude of one of the salesmen. He is a douche to say the least and has been treated as such.

As for the Pineapple Kush, yeah I am pretty happy with this trial run. Next run will be the real deal, much better quality and if there is more quantity, so be it. 

Here is the PK:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wanna see no less than 35 oz on your next grow homie


----------



## n31 (Jun 15, 2012)

So two exhaust fans, one through the hood and another through the carbon filter and one intake? Is your intake fan at a lower speed than the exhaust fans?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 15, 2012)

n31 said:


> So two exhaust fans, one through the hood and another through the carbon filter and one intake? Is your intake fan at a lower speed than the exhaust fans?


The exhaust fan for the light is a closed circuit that pulls in fresh air from outside the tent and exhausts it back outside the tent.

The fan hooked up to the carbon filter is the only exhaust fan for the tent. I keep both intake and exhaust on the same speed setting to maintain even pressure on the tent.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn berkman I really got no problem with you.. you kinda started with me if you go back to the beginning of everything you would see that. Why you gonna skip out on sims like that, that is pretty wrong I got nothing to do with him and he looks up to you as a fellow grower. Don't be like that its quite childish, cant we all just get along.. Bygone are bygones


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 15, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Damn berkman I really got no problem with you.. you kinda started with me if you go back to the beginning of everything you would see that. Why you gonna skip out on sims like that, that is pretty wrong I got nothing to do with him and he looks up to you as a fellow grower. Don't be like that its quite childish, cant we all just get along.. Bygone are bygones


I hope you get AIDS and die a horrible death.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I hope you get AIDS and die a horrible death.


Its official you have some serious issues lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 15, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Its official you have some serious issues lol


Fuck off my thread ya grundle fairy! I didn't follow you around to whatever other threads in which you are posting lies. I probably should go do that and warn everyone that you don't know your ass from your elbow and you think an ounce costs $5000 in upstate NY because "your friend" told you so.

Hey guys, can you please tear this douche a new asshole? I am growing weary of him and already unsubscribed to a thread that I liked just because I couldn't take his bullshit anymore but here he is fucking up my thread.


----------



## Ty13 (Jun 15, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah I have to be honest my boy is not all that happy with the situation but at least it reassures him and me that the problem is not him. At least not him alone , JK.
> 
> There is a "clone mill" here in San Diego that has just gotten a terrible rep because of the rudeness/unprofessionalism/ineptitude of one of the salesmen. He is a douche to say the least and has been treated as such.
> 
> ...


I'm down here in S.D. too man. I don't know the clone mill you're speaking of but that's no way to do business. Pm me the name of the place if you don't want to post it public. I have a couple of friends that have been getting clones of some diff. types from a few diff. places....I'll just have to ask but I know they've gotten some ones they're happy with...They've tried out a few places.
I would be interesting if I could find out if they've used the place you're talking about.

Also, if the person running that business ever needs a quick "check," I may be willing depending on the circumstances...no physical harm(even though I used to body build((265lb's @6'+ now)).....just his mental state could get real phucked up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day bro! Tell your dog I said hi!

FM


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Jun 17, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> I used to body build((265lb's @6'+ now)).....


Bam! I was 215 once @ 6ft and was starting to feel good. But 265 is straight up Jay Cutler, Arnold shit right there.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

I am 5' 9" and 345 lbs. My Cock is lead!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is my new drainage system for my HumCo setup. It took me a couple trips to Home Depot to get all the correct stuff and I have a shitton of unused fittings to return. I still need to build a stand for this since I don't want the drainage system to break when I fill the setup up with water. The design went through a couple iterations as I am not a plumber and had to figure this shit out as I went, but I think I am happy with it. I installed one sprinkler solenoid to release all of the water down into the 3/4 inch final pipe that has an adapter that I can hook my water pump to so I can suck all of the water into my lifting system which will bring it all the way upstairs to my bathroom. I will post more pics tomorrow after I build the stand.

I hope this works....


----------



## JustaFarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey berk....Awesome grow, havent followed it, but just stumbled across it and kind of glanced over everything..... Looks awesome. i wanna get into doing a DWC setup, the system you have looks pretty badass. Why are you installing a drainage system? is it so everything can recirculate. What are your overall thoughts of it. I was looking at the Titan flo-n-grow set up but this looks more up my alley. Another quiestion, (sorry if youve allready addressed it) how big was the footprint from your four buckets. See I am going to be jumping up from a 2-1000w set up to a 4-1000w set up. Im thinking about doing the 12 bucket system.... would it be possible to configure it in a 4 rows of 3 set up or are you stuck with the 6 rows of 2? just pickin your brain........the grow looked awesome, happy for ya brotha.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

JustaFarmer said:


> Hey berk....Awesome grow, havent followed it, but just stumbled across it and kind of glanced over everything..... Looks awesome. i wanna get into doing a DWC setup, the system you have looks pretty badass. Why are you installing a drainage system? is it so everything can recirculate. What are your overall thoughts of it. I was looking at the Titan flo-n-grow set up but this looks more up my alley. Another quiestion, (sorry if youve allready addressed it) how big was the footprint from your four buckets. See I am going to be jumping up from a 2-1000w set up to a 4-1000w set up. Im thinking about doing the 12 bucket system.... would it be possible to configure it in a 4 rows of 3 set up or are you stuck with the 6 rows of 2? just pickin your brain........the grow looked awesome, happy for ya brotha.


Thanks, I am installing the drainage system because of two reasons: when the plants get big they are too heavy and awkward to move without breaking something or having a panic attack because I was worried I was going to break something AND I have a bad back so this system plus my lifting station setup should hopefully allow me to drain the entire system while carrying no more than 1 gallon of water upstairs.

The HumCo system already recirculates the water so this is just for drainage.

I am pretty sure if you contact HumCo, they will put it in whatever configuration you want. I know they do inline and side by systems so why not rows? I also know they do custom ones so give them a call. Here is their website: http://www.humcohydroponics.com/

Good luck and keep it green.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Test it with water and see how it does!! It doesnt look too stable resting on top of the PVC. Might want to get or add better support. I could be wrong which isnt surprising at all! lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Test it with water and see how it does!! It doesnt look too stable resting on top of the PVC. Might want to get or add better support. I could be wrong which isnt surprising at all! lol


Hey stupid, I already said that. You don't read too well huh? 



berkman858 said:


> I still need to build a stand for this since I don't want the drainage system to break when I fill the setup up with water.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know what to do, I do want to test it but I should wait until I build the stand. But if it doesn't work I will have to tear everything apart. Fuck it, I am going to test it with a gallon of water. That shouldn't be too much to break it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I don't know what to do, I do want to test it but I should wait until I build the stand. But if it doesn't work I will have to tear everything apart. Fuck it, I am going to test it with a gallon of water. That shouldn't be too much to break it.


Hey stupid I wread berry vel, you still havent tested it with water....hahaha So go test it with water and then slam your testicles in your door after your done.


----------



## n31 (Jun 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> The exhaust fan for the light is a closed circuit that pulls in fresh air from outside the tent and exhausts it back outside the tent.
> 
> The fan hooked up to the carbon filter is the only exhaust fan for the tent. I keep both intake and exhaust on the same speed setting to maintain even pressure on the tent.


Are the exhaust and intake for the hood both coming and going from the same window?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> REPOSTED DUE TO DATABASE ERROR:
> 
> Hello RIU,
> 
> ...


How tall is your tent? I forgot is it 7 or 8 feet or 6 1/2?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

n31 said:


> Are the exhaust and intake for the hood both coming and going from the same window?


No windows, everything is in my garage and exhausts and intakes from the larger air space in the garage.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How tall is your tent? I forgot is it 7 or 8 feet or 6 1/2?


I think its 6'7".


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey stupid I wread berry vel, you still havent tested it with water....hahaha So go test it with water and then slam your testicles in your door after your done.


Well I just tested it and it was pretty much a complete failure. The sprinkler solenoid doesn't seem to stop the water from flowing when powered off and also doesn't let it flow freely when powered on. What a piece of shit!! I have two of them and they are both doing the same thing. I will go back to Home Depot and try another brand. The reason I got this brand is because it's smaller and I thought I would need the smallest one but I have some space so I will try another brand and probably talk to someone there who knows a little something about sprinkler systems. I thought I could do this on my own but I guess it's time to seek help. Oh, I had one minor leak and I think that's pretty good for a novice plumber. The leak is coming from a swivel adapter that I will replace. Oh well, I didn't think I was going to get this one right on the first try so I am not all that disappointed. I will get it right eventually. I know this can work.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds like you need a Flux Capacitor!!!

[video=youtube;Or7P9jfhcZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7P9jfhcZ0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sounds like you need a Flux Capacitor!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;Or7P9jfhcZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7P9jfhcZ0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


I want to drain my system not ride it into the future.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I want to drain my system not ride it into the future.


but if u ride into the future u would have already emptied the buckets. lmfao. i love being baked.


oh berkman ur pk was a hit with the guys at the hydro store. lmao. 

and BC u forgot the trim to make the iso.


----------



## JustaFarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

you two sound like your married.....bahahah Ironically when i clicked the link i realized the company Humco is located maybe like 10 Mins from my house. I live in South Lake Tahoe and a good friend of mine lives on the same road, they must build the systems out of the house... Small world, I'm gonna give them a ring tmrw. What do you think of this, my tent is going to be an 8x8x6'7 so realistically a 12 bucket system is too much. I am hell bent on fitting 4-1000s in there, just gotta vent the shit out of it. I wanted to do a sealed tent and add CO2 but im realizing its not possible without burning everything up so it must be vented. If you have a 5x5 and are only running 1-1000w and a 4 bucket system, Im doubting if my plan will work....I think itll be a little much.. In your opinion, what would be the max i should put in there as far as lights and/or DWC buckets. I just wanna pull the most out of the space I can work with, which is an 8x8.....however if i scrap the tent and just blow up the room since i wont be doing co2, it goes to a 9.5x12....much more room........allready bought the tent tho


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you can fit (4) 1000 watts in your 8x8 but you are correct, you will need a massive venting system and it will be pretty cramped in there, but I still think you can do it. Now, whether it's a wise decision remains to be seen. 

You can still run CO2 if you separate the light and tent cooling systems. I have done the same thing in my 5x5 so I don't know why it wouldn't scale up properly to fit in your 8x8.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 18, 2012)

Figure an 8x8 is the same as (4) 4x4 tents, 4 1000 watt lights doesnt seem like too much..


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Figure an 8x8 is the same as (4) 4x4 tents, 4 1000 watt lights doesnt seem like too much..


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 18, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.


he is going to need an 8 inch fan just to vent the lighting and another for the inside temps unless he takes the easy way out like berkman and just gets co2. puss... lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> he is going to need an 8 inch fan just to vent the lighting and another for the inside temps unless he takes the easy way out like berkman and just gets co2. puss... lol.


I agree, two rows and two 8" fans cooling 2 lights each should do it.

Hahahah, fuck you slacker. I just ordered a 7000 BTU A/C for my tent so suck it. I am going to be able to keep my CO2 in there for much longer now. I am going to run the intake and exhaust fans on a timer and put the A/C on the Sentinel controller.

I have to wait until tomorrow to borrow a hole saw from a buddy but the drainage system is just about done. It is a much simpler design than I thought I was going to use and it is a little taller (6") than I wanted but it will all be worth it when I don't have to use the shop vac to suck out the last bit of water from the system.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 18, 2012)

finally some ac huh. lol. im gonna try to get away without it. see how my temps are in the 4x4 first. gonna work on pulling a P easy out of each 4x4.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> finally some ac huh. lol. im gonna try to get away without it. see how my temps are in the 4x4 first. gonna work on pulling a P easy out of each 4x4.


Yeah I am tired of it being 88 degrees in there and not having the CO2 in there for very long is also bothering me. I wanna let my girls stay bathed in CO2.

You can pull a P easy out of each 4x4, I wanna get 2 lbs out of my 5x5 this next grow. I am not sure if I can do that but that's my goal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 18, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah I am tired of it being 88 degrees in there and not having the CO2 in there for very long is also bothering me. I wanna let my girls stay bathed in CO2.
> 
> You can pull a P easy out of each 4x4, I wanna get 2 lbs out of my 5x5 this next grow. I am not sure if I can do that but that's my goal.


Im rooting for you man. 

I think you will git er done


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

My boy who had the Bubba Kush and had to kill all his plants was wondering if any of you had 3 or 4 clones for him to try out on his next grow. Please let me know. He will take mixed strains, he doesn't care.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> My boy who had the Bubba Kush and had to kill all his plants was wondering if any of you had 3 or 4 clones for him to try out on his next grow. Please let me know. He will take mixed strains, he doesn't care.


I can clip for cuttings off Sasha if he wants??? Or Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka Mamadude!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I can clip for cuttings off Sasha if he wants??? Or Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka Mamadude!


How quickly do those strains root? 2 of each maybe?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Well at least min 2 weeks. Or I can just clip about 6 off Sasha and he can root them or you can.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well at least min 2 weeks. Or I can just clip about 6 off Sasha and he can root them or you can.


No, 2 or 3 weeks is fine. Please take said cuttings as soon as you find the time kind sir. 

I appreciate it and my boy especially appreciates it. You will get at least an ounce for your troubles, probably more. Let's hope he has a good yield because he has had nothing but bad luck with the Bubba Kush and is quite disheartened.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 19, 2012)

running bubba now. what happened to his?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2012)

I think he will be very happy growing some Sashas


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2012)

I need some Pineapple Kush in my life.

Lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> running bubba now. what happened to his?


Bad genetics, it was Pre 1998 Bubba Kush from Cali Connections and he has been having trouble with it for a while but thought it was all his fault. This most recent grow everything was good as far as PPM and PH and nutes but the same mutation started so he tossed them all. Now he is moving up north and wants to start new with tried and tested strains so he is going to do some Pineapple Kush and whatever else he can get. He has room for 6 plants.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I need some Pineapple Kush in my life.
> 
> Lol


You will get that this weekend. I need to pick my 4 and the other 4 are for you. I am flushing my system now after finishing up the drainage system.

The drainage system works well but pointed out my shitty pump now that the whole rig is up 6 inches. Stupid puny pump. Luckily I had a bigger one so I put that on there and it is all working out pretty well.

Now, I just hope that I have fixed all the leaks. I will check again in an hour and then in the morning. If everything looks good then I will start my new grow tomorrow.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally going to put it in action, sweetness!!!


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 20, 2012)

New grow??? That's wassup, did u decide what strains u gonna b running this time??


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> New grow??? That's wassup, did u decide what strains u gonna b running this time??


I am going to do another run of straight Pineapple Kush. I want to get this strain down as far as nutrient needs, etc. I def know I can do better than this last grow.


UPDATE:

I have fixed all of the leaks in my drainage system and also received my new 7000 BTU A/C. I am going to add more water to my system to increase the pressure on the drainage system and let it sit for a couple hours and then check it again for leaks. I am planning on getting my clones tomorrow night and that should be day 1 of veg in Grow Tent 2.5.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

FUCK FUCK FUCK! Stupid threaded fittings. They are supposed to make things easier but NOOOOOOO they can't do that can they?!?

I am ripping my drainage system apart and rebuilding it with as little threaded pieces as possible. There has not been one leak from any joint that I welded with PVC glue, all the leaks are from the stupid threaded fittings and when trying to tighten them enough to stop the leak they crack. And yes I had a TON of teflon tape on there so it's not that. I think they are just shit quality fittings. 

Oh well, off to Home Depot again.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 20, 2012)

way to go dude. u should just get bulkhead fittings on the buckets with 3/4" black hoses running to plastic slide in T fittings leading to a single hand turn valve. it wont leak and as of now ur making things too complicated. if u need help just ask a cripple. lol. ur a computer guy, not to mention a jew so im pretty sure ur hands on training is slacking. ur good in the planning department. just not the R and D end of things. bahahahahaha  im evil but u cant be mad at a crippled guy. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> way to go dude. u should just get bulkhead fittings on the buckets with 3/4" black hoses running to plastic slide in T fittings leading to a single hand turn valve. it wont leak and as of now ur making things too complicated. if u need help just ask a cripple. lol. ur a computer guy, not to mention a jew so im pretty sure ur hands on training is slacking. ur good in the planning department. just not the R and D end of things. bahahahahaha  im evil but u cant be mad at a crippled guy. lol.


Not mad....but we can slash your wheelchairs tires!!!

berk I hope it doesnt delay your Veg Day 1....Good luck bro!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my new NEW drainage system for my Humco system. There are only 5 threaded fittings, the black ones that go down to the barb end for the soft tube that connects the system to the drains in the bottom of the buckets. There was no other way to get it down to that barb so I added extra teflon tape and a healthy application of weatherproof silicon caulk. I have pictures of the old and busted, and the new hotness, respectively. If this does not work then I am going to abandon the entire idea and just plug the holes up or buy new 5 gallon buckets.

I added some pics of my new A/C, I definitely overbought on this one but I plan on keeping it for a bigger area once I move out of this place. I still need to run the exhaust ducting but I am waiting on my friend who has my extra 6" ducting because you know I am not going to use the shit plastic one that came with the unit.


P.S. - pics are showing the threaded, screw on, fittings in the beginning and the new welded fittings that I am using now.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Not mad....but we can slash your wheelchairs tires!!!
> 
> berk I hope it doesnt delay your Veg Day 1....Good luck bro!


Thx man, I am just waiting until tomorrow to test my new drainage system because the silicon takes 3 hours to dry and I am not going to wait up just for that. It will be better cured tomorrow anyway.

Hopefully tomorrow is Veg Day 1, but if needed I will push it back a day or so. I need everything to be completely ready for I start because I am tired of fucking around in this tent. i just want to grow some damn herbals!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

You should run 3 PK and one cut of Sasha. Just give her whatever nutes you would give the PK. 

Just a random idea


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You should run 3 PK and one cut of Sasha. Just give her whatever nutes you would give the PK.
> 
> Just a random idea


You are the second person to tell me that, FM was trying to get me to do half and half but I politely told him to fuck off and I will tell you the same kind sir.  

For real though I just want to do one strain for now. After this I will be willing to do 2 strains, half and half but for now I am standing firm on my decision here.

P.S. - I can only give her the same nutes as the others because they are all in the same nutrient solution, the only way to give different nutes is with foliar application and I am not a big fan of doing that too much. I already do it every other week and it's a fucking pain in the ass when they get big.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I already do it every other week and it's a fucking pain in the ass when they get big.


You sound like a fucking crybaby.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope your new "new" drainage system runs with no leaks.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You sound like a fucking crybaby.


Yup, you try to keep your tent relatively clean when you have monsters dripping from every orifice....it aint pretty. You know I am OCD man, I gotta keep my shit clean.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I hope your new "new" drainage system runs with no leaks.


Yeah so do I or it has been a big waste of time and money.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jun 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am going to do another run of straight Pineapple Kush. I want to get this strain down as far as nutrient needs, etc. I def know I can do better than this last grow.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...


Nice... That PK must be bomb.. u don't think ur gonna have a craving for another flavor tho.. u gonna be smoking PK for 2 years straight.. listen to me, complaining about smoking pineapple kush.. I wish I could smoke pineapple kush everyday!!! All ur hydro talk is still a little above my head, but I'm learning,& good luck on the next grow .. what u aiming for now ... 2 lbs??? Lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Nice... That PK must be bomb.. u don't think ur gonna have a craving for another flavor tho.. u gonna be smoking PK for 2 years straight.. listen to me, complaining about smoking pineapple kush.. I wish I could smoke pineapple kush everyday!!! All ur hydro talk is still a little above my head, but I'm learning,& good luck on the next grow .. what u aiming for now ... 2 lbs??? Lol


Yeah, I am gonna have PK stacked in my closets for years!! I plan on trading a couple ounces for other strains and since everyone seems to like the PK I don't think it will be an issue. Yup, I am trying for 2 lbs on this next run. I may come up short but I think it's doable.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah, I am gonna have PK stacked in my closets for years!! I plan on trading a couple ounces for other strains and since everyone seems to like the PK I don't think it will be an issue. Yup, I am trying for 2 lbs on this next run. I may come up short but I think it's doable.


You are going to be farting PK when this run is done.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah, I am gonna have PK stacked in my closets for years!! I plan on trading a couple ounces for other strains and since everyone seems to like the PK I don't think it will be an issue. Yup, I am trying for 2 lbs on this next run. I may come up short but I think it's doable.


its very doable. id give it a month veg instead of the 3 weeks u gave it last time since ur light is high and stationary u have the room for another week of veg.. oh and yes we shall be trading . lol. i gonna have the plp x g.g.s done in a little over a week and a half. cutting the first three tester plants then and the others will have another 2 weeks to follow. starting the flush now today i think. depending on how the tops look.gonna yank the rest of the leaves off too i think. now if bc would just remember his camera we would be golden.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> its very doable. id give it a month veg instead of the 3 weeks u gave it last time since ur light is high and stationary u have the room for another week of veg.. oh and yes we shall be trading . lol. i gonna have the plp x g.g.s done in a little over a week and a half. cutting the first three tester plants then and the others will have another 2 weeks to follow. starting the flush now today i think. depending on how the tops look.gonna yank the rest of the leaves off too i think. now if bc would just remember his camera we would be golden.


Nice, I would def like to see some pics....


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

Testing of the "new" drainage system is going well. I covered the threaded fittings with 2 thick coats of silicon. If that doesn't stop the leaks then nothing will and I will call it quits.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 22, 2012)

Today was Day 1 of Veg Week 1 of Grow 2 with Grow Tent 2.5..... more details to follow.....it's been a good but exhausting night.....hopefully everything in the tent is OK tomorrow morning


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2012)

Its gonna look like noah's ark in there after the flood. All the bugs will have made a hemp raft to survive. 2 Of each species.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Its gonna look like noah's ark in there after the flood. All the bugs will have made a hemp raft to survive. 2 Of each species.


Where is my DISLIKE button?!?

I hope you are wrong, I am scared. I am going to have nightmares tonight. Oh and the A/C has proven to be a pain in the ass because the exhaust blower is super strong and sucks alot of air out of the tent. I am starting to dislike tents because of the unstable walls or maybe I am trying to do too much with a tent.

I will post an update in the morning and probably start a new thread sometime tomorrow. Too tired now. Going to bed. Wish me luck.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 22, 2012)

No major floods so far. Everything is looking pretty good in the tent. Here are some pics.

BC - your clones are here and will be transplanted to coco and smart pots this weekend.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 22, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I hope you are wrong, I am scared. I am going to have nightmares tonight. Oh and the A/C has proven to be a pain in the ass because the exhaust blower is super strong and sucks alot of air out of the tent. I am starting to dislike tents because of the unstable walls or maybe I am trying to do too much with a tent.
> 
> I will post an update in the morning and probably start a new thread sometime tomorrow. Too tired now. Going to bed. Wish me luck.


Can you cool the room the tent is in? That may be easier to deal with.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 22, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Can you cool the room the tent is in? That may be easier to deal with.


I was thinking of doing that but it would cost alot more money to cool the entire garage, especially since it is no where near sealed up and all the cold air will just leak out. I haven't ruled it out but I will try to keep the A/C in there if I can.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a new thread - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/538509-pineapple-kush-grow-2-grow.html#post7609175 - Please use new thread. I am going to stop posting in this one.

Thanks everyone who gave me advice or helped me out in any way. It was a great 1st grow.

Berkman


----------

